# A new day...



## MarciKS (Mar 4, 2021)

Each day we are blessed with a new day. Today I had no plans to return here this soon. But I have decided that I no longer want to allow people to control my life with their proclivities. We are all who we are. And one person should not be given the power to destroy the world for another. I'm sick of letting people hurt me just because they can. Today is a new day. The thing that took me down is now a thing of the past. I refuse to dwell on it or even think about it anymore. What's done is done. 

And on that note...we are seeing a decrease in COVID numbers where I live. However I'm not certain how long that will last. With some states opening up & dropping mask mandates on top of that new African strain that's supposed to be in the US by April if it's not already...I just don't think we are gonna do well with this. I hope that millions more won't lose their lives to this virus. 

Landlord came today. I think he might have actually got the faucet in the tub fixed. 

It was 72F today. Might get some rain overnight. 

We have some new employees at work again. I had to train one yesterday. Not my favorite thing to do but the supervisors seem to prefer I do it. 

I got off one of my anxiety meds cuz it was making matters worse I think. I've been feeling better since. 

My brother had an incident the other night and had to spend 7 days in a psyche ward. His anxiety is way worse than mine & he had some sort of meltdown. Part of which was caused by the COVID he had. He wasn't sleeping either & the dr. never dealt with it. Because of the virus they have to stay 7 days and get a court order to get out. Poor kid was scared to death. This is a trying time for everyone. I think it's important that we try to be better to one another. There's enough hate & scamming going on in this world without everyone else joining in.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 4, 2021)

Absolutely! Ignore the snarky comments. Don't let anyone make you feel inferior.
Your voice matters, your opinions matter.

Sorry about your brother. Anxiety is an awful thing to deal with.
I have anxiety issues thankfully not often.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 4, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Absolutely! Ignore the snarky comments. Don't let anyone make you feel inferior.
> Your voice matters, your opinions matter.
> 
> Sorry about your brother. Anxiety is an awful thing to deal with.
> I have anxiety issues thankfully not often.


Well the dr. had him on 3 medications which is part of it. They did say that they are finding that people with anxiety issues are having problems after having COVID so that makes a difference.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 4, 2021)

So I've purchased 2 Nintendo Switches in the past few months. I was going to go for the natural island look of my island on Animal Crossing but...I sorta strayed from it. LOL! The other Switch is housing a spooky/goth island in the works. I've come up with some ideas to make it extra creepy. *Grins*

I've been keeping busy with those. Since I accidentally strayed from my original plans for the 1st island I've decided to go with a cute theme. My only wish is that they would give a person more storage space. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 5, 2021)

Good morning.

It's supposed to get to 61F today. The air quality has been hangin out in the 40s so breathing has been tricky. I think my $175 breathing machine is fixin to quit me. I won't buy another one of these for sure. I can buy them on Amazon for $80. I'll just plan on keeping a backup in the closet I guess. 

Because of lent things are gonna be fishy at work until Easter.  
The COVID numbers have come down enough that they're going to start letting more visitors in now. They get screened at the entrance. All employees...vendors & other workers have to screen at a kiosk that takes our temp & asks us questions. Sometimes the kiosks don't wanna work. Those are fun times. 

Have a great day all!


----------



## Murrmurr (Mar 5, 2021)

Good to see you back, Marci. Hope you have a great one, too.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 5, 2021)

Technical assistance. *Sighs* 
I'm trying to pay my internet bill online and it's not accepting my card. Amazon did. LOL!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 5, 2021)

Glad to see you back !   <grins>


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 5, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Glad to see you back !   <grin>
> 
> View attachment 153443


Missed your face. *Grins*


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 5, 2021)

Saw this and it reminded me of you ~ a Grinning Face With Smiling Eyes Emoji Keychain.​


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 5, 2021)

Ok so something is afoot with the payment thing on the cable website. So this month I will mail them their bill. I'm looking at stamps because if I keep having problems I'll go back to snail mailing my bills. I can always call in pmts if need be in bad weather. I had 2 techs & neither could help me. Apparently the 2nd one said the payment processor was updating. *Shrugs*

Some days I could take or leave this internet stuff.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 5, 2021)

Murrmurr said:


> Good to see you back, Marci. Hope you have a great one, too.


Go away


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 6, 2021)

Morning everyone.   

I'm working this weekend but wanted to pop in & say hi. It's supposed to get to 70° today. I hope this early warm weather doesn't mean we're gonna have a hellishly hot summer this year. Kansas is good about having extreme weather conditions. It's a drag. 

Have a good day all!


----------



## terry123 (Mar 6, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> I'm working this weekend but wanted to pop in & say hi. It's supposed to get to 70° today. I hope this early warm weather doesn't mean we're gonna have a hellishly hot summer this year. Kansas is good about having extreme weather conditions. It's a drag.
> 
> Have a good day all!


Same here in Houston. Not looking forward to the electric bills this summer.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 6, 2021)

I'm calling it a night. I'm pretty tired. Take care!


----------



## Marie5656 (Mar 6, 2021)

*Good to see you back @MarciKS .  Some times we all need to take breaks from things, for our own mental and physical health.  Real friends (be they online, or real life) will always be there to welcome you back.  Sending good and positive thoughts to you and your brother.*


----------



## Jules (Mar 6, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Because of lent things are gonna be fishy at work until Easter


Do they other options?


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Jules said:


> Do they other options?


Yes. It's just every Wed and Fri they have to offer fish at all the stations.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

I was gonna go to bed earlier. I've not been sleeping well because my COPD has been so bad & I been coughing so hard that last night I fractured a couple ribs. Took myself to the ER. Apparently this isn't the first time I've fractured them. He said he saw some old ones. I'm waiting for the morphine to kick in. I have to pick up some hydrocodone tomorrow and some more lidocaine patches. I'm off till Thurs. 

So because of this I won't be able to have my vacation days in April cuz this will eat up the last of my earned time off.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

I think what irritated me the most was I work there and they kept asking me if I fell even when I told them it was cuz I had been coughing so hard for like a week & that I had COPD. They said so there was no fall? Like I was some crazy old bat. The other thing that annoyed me was the little gal that has to come in and get that frickin copay in the middle of everything. Everybody's looking up my damn gown to stick sensors on me and see where my pain is and there she is wanting money. I wanted to look at her and ask if this couldn't frickin wait till they were done instead of in the middle of me being half frickin naked & in so much pain I couldn't hardly sign my damn name. But those are the procedures. *RME*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 7, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I was gonna go to bed earlier. I've not been sleeping well because my COPD has been so bad & I been coughing so hard that last night I fractured a couple ribs. Took myself to the ER. Apparently this isn't the first time I've fractured them. He said he saw some old ones. I'm waiting for the morphine to kick in. I have to pick up some hydrocodone tomorrow and some more lidocaine patches. I'm off till Thurs.
> 
> So because of this I won't be able to have my vacation days in April cuz this will eat up the last of my earned time off.


I am curious as to which ribs you cracked.  I can’t imagine coughing so hard you would fracture ribs.  I was born without my last rib on both sides of my chest, which is why I am curious, I guess, about ribs.  

Hope you feel better.  Welcome back.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am curious as to which ribs you cracked.  I can’t imagine coughing so hard you would fracture ribs.  I was born without my last rib on both sides of my chest, which is why I am curious, I guess, about ribs.
> 
> Hope you feel better.  Welcome back.


two upper ones. and yes i've coughed that hard.


----------



## timoc (Mar 7, 2021)

Get well soon, Marci.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 7, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Yes. It's just every Wed and Fri they have to offer fish at all the stations.


I love fresh fish, but it must be fresh.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 7, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> I love fresh fish, but it must be fresh.


I love certain kinds of fish, but since I do not live in an ocean state it’s rarely fresh.  I dislike catfish for sure, won’t eat it.  Mostly cause I do not know what it’s been eating.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I love certain kinds of fish, but since I do not live in an ocean state it’s rarely fresh.  I dislike catfish for sure, won’t eat it.  Mostly cause I do not know what it’s been eating.


i don't like catfish either


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

gonna try to sleep a little.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 7, 2021)

Oh, Aneeda, I love catfish.  All those garbage eating fish and shell fish are delicious and sweet.  By the time we get them they have any badness cooked out of them except for my raw clams and oysters.  But, you are right, living in an ocean state makes a difference.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

I got a little nap. Not lying down though. I'm gonna give the pharmacy an hr then I'm gonna call to make sure I can go get it. Driving is a chore with fractured ribs. I looked up some stuff I can do to help them heal. Got a couple things I can try.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

I'm about 20 min from having pain killers. Thank God!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Took longer than 20 min. cuz of course there was some overnight computer issue. Had to go to Walgreens twice. I got my medicine though. They don't tell you anything at the hospital on what to do to help with the healing process. I had to come home and Google it. That's pretty bad.

I'm in enough pain sleep is eluding me. Maybe tonight.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

I managed a couple hrs of sleep laying down. I bought an adjustable back stabilizer and I have it sitting up around my rib cage. It's helping to support it so I can sleep a little. Yay!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 7, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I managed a couple hrs of sleep laying down. I bought an adjustable back stabilizer and I have it sitting up around my rib cage. It's helping to support it so I can sleep a little. Yay!


I googled and it said a common side effect of broken ribs is pneumonia because people do not take deep enough breaths.  Even though it hurts you are supposed to breath deeply which is hard with asthma and/or COPD.  It say the doctor can give you a device to help with breathing.

I suppose it’s one of those things you get after surgery.  Did you get one of those?


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I googled and it said a common side effect of broken ribs is pneumonia because people do not take deep enough breaths.  Even though it hurts you are supposed to breath deeply which is hard with asthma and/or COPD.  It say the doctor can give you a device to help with breathing.
> 
> I suppose it’s one of those things you get after surgery.  Did you get one of those?


They're not broken they're fractured. And yes you can get pneumonia and your lung can collapse so I been taking deep breaths every so often as best I can. I have several devices to help with breathing.   

*I suppose it’s one of those things you get after surgery.  Did you get one of those?*

You mean the back stabilizer?


----------



## bowmore (Mar 7, 2021)

Aneeda,
There comes a time in your life, when you walk away from all the drama and people who create it. You surround yourself with people who make you laugh. Forget the bad, and focus on the good. Love the people who treat you right, pray for the ones who don't. Life is too short to be anything but happy. Falling down is a part of life, getting back up is living


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

bowmore said:


> Aneeda,
> There comes a time in your life, when you walk away from all the drama and people who create it. You surround yourself with people who make you laugh. Forget the bad, and focus on the good. Love the people who treat you right, pray for the ones who don't. Life is too short to be anything but happy. Falling down is a part of life, getting back up is living


That was me not Aneeda.   Thanks for the advice though.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 7, 2021)

Nauseated and confused in Texas.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Nauseated and confused in Texas.


Ok now I'm confused. *Blinks & grins*


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 7, 2021)

We all are doing the best we can and regarding stress we all are doing the best we can


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 7, 2021)

Oh my, I 'm sorry about your ribs Marci! I didn't know you could fracture them by coughing.

The only helpful thing I know is to hold a pillow with both arms wrapped tightly to your chest when you have to cough. But you probably know that.

I hope you heal quickly!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 7, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> They're not broken they're fractured. And yes you can get pneumonia and your lung can collapse so I been taking deep breaths every so often as best I can. I have several devices to help with breathing.
> 
> *I suppose it’s one of those things you get after surgery.  Did you get one of those?*
> 
> You mean the back stabilizer?


No the little plastic breathing thing that measures how deep you are breathing


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 7, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Nauseated and confused in Texas.


Why are you nauseated and confused?


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> No the little plastic breathing thing that measures how deep you are breathing


I have a spirometer as well as an Aerobika


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Oh my, I 'm sorry about you ribs Marci! I didn't know you could fracture them by coughing.
> 
> The only helpful thing I know is to hold a pillow with both arms wrapped tightly to your chest when you have to cough. But you probably know that.
> 
> I hope you heal quickly!


Thanks Rads. Apparently I've fractured them before. They can cause your lungs to collapse so I gotta be careful.

As bad as my cough is the pillow isn't helping. Wish it did.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> We all are doing the best we can and regarding stress we all are doing the best we can


How's things going since retirement?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 7, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Thanks Rads. Apparently I've fractured them before. They can cause your lungs to collapse so I gotta be careful.
> 
> As bad as my cough is the pillow isn't helping. Wish it did.


I remember after my son’s open heart surgery they gave him a heart shaped pillow and told him to hug it when he coughed.  It hurt horribly when he coughed, of course, and he was afraid his chest would split open as well, pillow did not help at all pain wise.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Those wires they close you with are scary.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 7, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Oh my, I 'm sorry about your ribs Marci! I didn't know you could fracture them by coughing.
> 
> The only helpful thing I know is to hold a pillow with both arms wrapped tightly to your chest when you have to cough. But you probably know that.
> 
> I hope you heal quickly!


3 years ago my cousin who has COPD and Osteoporosis fractured 2 ribs from coughing.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> 3 years ago my cousin who has COPD and Osteoporosis fractured 2 ribs from coughing.


It's damn painful. I honest to God thought they'd broke.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 7, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I remember after my son’s open heart surgery they gave him a heart shaped pillow and told him to hug it when he coughed.  It hurt horribly when he coughed, of course, and he was afraid his chest would split open as well, pillow did not help at all pain wise.


I had a 4 way bypass plus stents and they have me a heart shaped pillow, bright red and hard as a rock.
It hurt so bad to cough I was in tears everytime the nurse came in and told me to cough.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 7, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> It's damn painful. I honest to God thought they'd broke.


Yes it hurts! Movement hurts, breathing hurts and coughing is the worst.
I've had 4 fractured ribs due to being thrown from a horse.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Yes it hurts! Movement hurts, breathing hurts and coughing is the worst.
> I've had 4 fractured ribs due to being thrown from a horse.


I've still been coughing up congestion & it's been super painful trying to keep it gentle.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 7, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I've still been coughing up congestion & it's been super painful trying to keep it gentle.


Have you tried Musinex?


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Have you tried Musinex?


I think that's what got me in this mess in the first place. It's not really a good idea for those with COPD.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

gotta go get my dishes done. be back later.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 7, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Why are you nauseated and confused?


Just joking.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 7, 2021)

MarciKS...Owwweeee!!!!!  You might as well have broken them. Doubt that could hurt anymore than it already does

Have no words of wisdom on making the coughing or the ribs any better....BUT....
I have a lot of prayers, and they are going from
my lips to God’s ear that you start healing and feeling better soon!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> MarciKS...Owwweeee!!!!!  You might as well have broken them. Doubt that could hurt anymore than it already does
> 
> Have no words of wisdom on making the coughing or the ribs any better....BUT....
> I have a lot of prayers, and they are going from
> my lips to God’s ear that you start healing and feeling better soon!


Thank you!! I was gonna stay and visit but i'm fadin away. may have to go sleep again for a bit.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 7, 2021)

It's so great to see you back MarciKs, you were missed. I hope you feel better soon with your rib problems.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

TY Sassy. I sleep a little and then I'm up for a bit. Watching Last Holiday with Queen Latifa.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 7, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I think that's what got me in this mess in the first place. It's not really a good idea for those with COPD.


I take it and it helps me. I've read that it helps those with COPD.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> I take it and it helps me. I've read that it helps those with COPD.


Sometimes it makes me cough too much. I may just need to use it less.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 7, 2021)

Goodnight everyone


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 8, 2021)

*morning pam   


it's quarter till 6 AM & i got awakened by a coughing fit that i swear was trying to kill me. trying to cough gently with broken ribs is terrible. i looked it up. apparently fractured is the same thing as broken.  i thought it just meant cracked. i was in growling agony for about 10 min. so i'm awake once again. *


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 8, 2021)

trying to stay awake to get my groceries. hope they won't be late. lol


----------



## Mr. Ed (Mar 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> How's things going since retirement?


let's see, trying to find things to do is an obstacle with cold temperatures and snow on the ground. One good thing, I was operating without teeth for six months until I got the idea to put in the upper denture plate with the idea to hold a snorkel in mouth. It worked, now I can snorkel at Y pool in preparation for scuba certification. 

I'm getting much needed rest, otherwise would have been ignored. I'm looking for work, but not completely dedicated in doing so. 

What surprises me most are the people who care about me. I don't think about impressing anyone for social gain, so it is surprising when people like me.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 8, 2021)

Mr. Ed said:


> let's see, trying to find things to do is an obstacle with cold temperatures and snow on the ground. One good thing, I was operating without teeth for six months until I got the idea to put in the upper denture plate with the idea to hold a snorkel in mouth. It worked, now I can snorkel at Y pool in preparation for scuba certification.
> 
> I'm getting much needed rest, otherwise would have been ignored. I'm looking for work, but not completely dedicated in doing so.
> 
> What surprises me most are the people who care about me. I don't think about impressing anyone for social gain, so it is surprising when people like me.


Glad things are going well.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 8, 2021)

Be back later!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 8, 2021)

Always be careful. You never know who you're talking to.

Inside the mind of an online predator • Graham Cluley

Why abuse survivors attract ****** abusers. Encouraging insights for abuse victims (net-burst.net)


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 8, 2021)

actually got some rest now. neighbor lady is going to town slamming stuff around over there. geez! hoping she settles down soon. as long as i've lived here she has always been so noisy.

it's 70° and breezy today.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *morning pam
> 
> 
> it's quarter till 6 AM & i got awakened by a coughing fit that i swear was trying to kill me. trying to cough gently with broken ribs is terrible. i looked it up. apparently fractured is the same thing as broken.  i thought it just meant cracked. i was in growling agony for about 10 min. so i'm awake once again. *


So sorry to hear you are dealing with such agony. I sincerely hope things settle down a bit so you can get some rest.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 8, 2021)

5 New Things We Learned About COVID-19 In February 2021 | HuffPost Life


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> They're not broken they're fractured. And yes you can get pneumonia and your lung can collapse so I been taking deep breaths every so often as best I can. I have several devices to help with breathing.
> 
> *I suppose it’s one of those things you get after surgery.  Did you get one of those?*
> 
> You mean the back stabilizer?


Fractured and broken are synonymous, Marci.  And you also risk puncturing a lung if you do not get adequate rest an let them heal.  Driving is a no-no.  Get your pharmacy to deliver your meds.  And do try to deep breathe even though it hurts.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 8, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> Fractured and broken are synonymous, Marci.  And you also risk puncturing a lung if you do not get adequate rest an let them heal.  Driving is a no-no.  Get your pharmacy to deliver your meds.  And do try to deep breathe even though it hurts.


I've been doing deep breathing. I drive with my other hand mostly. Wearing a back stabilizer to help keep things from shifting. I go back to work Thurs but I can get help with the heavy stuff. The stabilizer is helping me get some rest. I can also get a collapsed lung so I'm being super careful. Thanks for your concern.


----------



## Lewkat (Mar 8, 2021)

OK, Marci, but please be extra careful.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 8, 2021)

@Lewkat I apparently have fractured them in the past cuz he saw older ones on the xray.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 8, 2021)

Lewkat said:


> OK, Marci, but please be extra careful.


I will. I promise.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 8, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 8, 2021)

Thank you @PamfromTx


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 9, 2021)

Morning.   
This morning I came across an email about the history of Barbie & I found it interesting enough to share. I loved Barbie growing up. She was my only friend back in the day. My father sent me an email saying they came out with a gender neutral Barbie. Can't say I'm fond of that idea especially when they pulled pregnant Barbie and tattoo Barbie off the shelves. But anyway...

Weird History of Barbie


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 9, 2021)

I placed a call to my primary docs office this morning. I'm gonna see if they'll give me some more pain meds and some restrictions so I can return to work. Feeling a little better this morning. Still hurts but not as bad. Getting more rest at least now.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 9, 2021)

One of the greatest sadnesses of my child hood, my parents would not let me have a Barbie and I craved that doll.  My children, the boys and girl both, had barbies.  Lots of barbies.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 9, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> One of the greatest sadnesses of my child hood, my parents would not let me have a Barbie and I craved that doll.  My children, the boys and girl both, had barbies.  Lots of barbies.


I had a growing collection of them & it wasn't a cheap hobby. I ended up having to sell them to pay some bills so I could move one time. It was sickening. I kept the porcelain Holiday Barbie I had bought. I couldn't part with her.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 9, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I had a growing collection of them & it wasn't a cheap hobby. I ended up having to sell them to pay some bills so I could move one time. It was sickening. I kept the porcelain Holiday Barbie I had bought. I couldn't part with her.


I have sold stuff to pay bills.  I had a collection of books I loved and wanted to read again in my old age, those were the most painful thing I sold.  I have learned that possessions are nothing, keeping your children fed and a roof over everyone’s head is what matters.


----------



## SetWave (Mar 9, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I placed a call to my primary docs office this morning. I'm gonna see if they'll give me some more pain meds and some restrictions so I can return to work. Feeling a little better this morning. Still hurts but not as bad. Getting more rest at least now.


Careful with those pain meds, Marci.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 9, 2021)

SetWave said:


> Careful with those pain meds, Marci.


they're not giving me more than 30 tabs & i have never had an issue with pain meds. but ty for the concern.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 9, 2021)

So I ended up having to call the employee health nurse. She has stated she would like for me to stay home and get some rest and heal some more before I return to work. She asked me to get an appt with my primary to be evaluated and then determine a time when I can return without restrictions. So you guys are stuck with me a little longer. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 9, 2021)

All this HIPAA crap is a pain in the neck. The FMLA wants me to give permission over the phone to the docs office to release the medical records so they can file my claim. I have to sign something in order for them to do that. I think it has to with the way the gal filed it. I didn't have to do that last time. I have an appt Mon morning with the PRN doc & I will hafta sign it then. Could they make this crap just a little more complicated?


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 9, 2021)

I hope all goes well for you, @MarciKS .


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I hope all goes well for you, @MarciKS .


Thanks Pam   
I'm sure I'll feel better soon. It just sucks for right now.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 9, 2021)

Gonna go get something to eat & take a nap. Cya all later.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 9, 2021)

I hope you feel better soon. My mother broke her ribs by coughing too, she had Cushing's Syndrome and the littlest thing would cause her to break a bone. I know you are in pain. Sending you prayers for comfort and healing.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 9, 2021)

Thanks kat. I appreciate it. I was trying to nap & had a coughing spell. Oh man did that hurt.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 9, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 9, 2021)

LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 9, 2021)

Well tomorrow is a new day. I'm gonna have a snack fire up the PlutoTV and call it a night.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 9, 2021)

Being able to sleep would be nice.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

*Morning   

I managed to get a few more hrs. of sleep last night/this morning. Had a couple bad coughing spells yesterday that hurt like a SOB. Sneezing this morning...unpleasant. I had to take the lidocaine patch off this morning because it was making me itch & feel kinda yucky. I will put one on later after I take a break from it.

I'm trying to figure out if I can create a fog effect on my island through the use of one of the furnishing items in game (the humidifier). That would make my island more interesting. If nothing else if I could get the effect in my cemetery that would be awesome. 

It's difficult to sleep because I can only sleep in one position. It tends to make other body parts hurt because I can't roll over to alleviate things. Sleeping sitting up was causing strain on my neck. My recliner is broken so I can't use that. Even so the bar to close the recliner is too much to pull with a broken rib.

I got a follow up appt. on Monday morning to determine how long I will need to be off. Pretty crappy way to get time off from work. 

I fell asleep watching CSI on Pluto. It's supposed to be windy again today...*RME*...& get to 81° today. Might need the AC. We'll see. Since I got this rib thing going on I don't feel good so I've been a little cold.

Have a good day. 
Mary*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

**Chills in lurk mode & plays video game**


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Mar 10, 2021)

Will they give you codeine for the cough?  After a month of agony a new doctor put me on codeine & it worked instantly.  The coughing had been creating more. 

I sure feel for you.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

Jules said:


> Will they give you codeine for the cough?  After a month of agony a new doctor put me on codeine & it worked instantly.  The coughing had been creating more.
> 
> I sure feel for you.


Because of all the druggies in town they don't like giving out scripts for narcos or codeine. If they do it's as little as they can give. Not enough to do any good.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

For example the Robitussin you buy over the counter is 4 oz. and the codeine they give us is around 2 oz. They used to give 6 oz bottles.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)




----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 10, 2021)

Benzonatate is a medication taken orally to suppress coughs. It has an anesthetic (numbing) action similar to that of benzocaine and numbs the stretch sensors in the lungs. It is the stretching of these sensors with breathing that causes the cough. Benzonatate begins to work within 15 to 20 minutes, and its effects last for approximately 3 to 8 hours. Benzonatate is unrelated to narcotics such as codeine which are frequently used to suppress coughs. (Another frequently used cough suppressant, dextromethorphan, which is found in many over-the-counter cough and cold preparations, is a derivative of the narcotics.)
What brand names are available for benzonatate​Tessalon Perles

https://www.medicinenet.com/benzona...ication taken,breathing that causes the cough.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

I usually look for over the counter suppressants. I think expectorants for COPD is a bad idea. I have a tool I use to help bring up congestion that I think would be safer in the future.


----------



## Becky1951 (Mar 10, 2021)

Everytime I've had pneumonia and or Bronchitis my Dr has prescribed Tessalon Perles for coughing and they have worked great for me. A big relief from constant coughing.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> Everytime I've had pneumonia and or Bronchitis my Dr has prescribed Tessalon Perles for coughing and they have worked great for me. A big relief from constant coughing.


I've never heard of that.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

Sometimes I think our drs are dumb a**es. I shouldn't hafta come home from the ER and google how to care for myself with a broken rib.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

I'll be back later. *SMH*


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Each day we are blessed with a new day. Today I had no plans to return here this soon. But I have decided that I no longer want to allow people to control my life with their proclivities. We are all who we are. And one person should not be given the power to destroy the world for another. I'm sick of letting people hurt me just because they can. Today is a new day. The thing that took me down is now a thing of the past. I refuse to dwell on it or even think about it anymore. What's done is done.
> 
> And on that note...we are seeing a decrease in COVID numbers where I live. However I'm not certain how long that will last. With some states opening up & dropping mask mandates on top of that new African strain that's supposed to be in the US by April if it's not already...I just don't think we are gonna do well with this. I hope that millions more won't lose their lives to this virus.
> 
> ...


That cat looks like our beloved Audra. She's been gone for more than 25 years now but I still miss her.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 10, 2021)

Hi @MarciKS ... I'm a little behind but want to wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Hi @MarciKS ... I'm a little behind but want to wish you a speedy recovery!View attachment 154092


Oooh you brought tea. Looks delightful!


----------



## WillieAnderson1937 (Mar 10, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Oooh you brought tea. Looks delightful!


no tea for me please, just coffee. I like coffee.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 10, 2021)

Take things easy, heal quickly. It sounds so difficult for you. That cough medicine Becky mentioned sounds pretty good but- altho they didn't mention COPD, it's lists other lung and throat problems
https://www.webmd.com/drugs/2/drug-10992/tessalon-perles-oral/details

Feel better, my friend.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2021)

Marci obviously I missed something. I see @CinnamonSugar wished you a speedy recovery. So I wish you one too.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

Thank you

@OneEyedDiva  yeah I broke a rib coughing.

@RadishRose   ...I kinda wondered about that.

On the bright side I did get a very nice email from my boss wishing me a speedy recovery but telling me not to worry because I had enough Earned Illness to be off till I need to come back. LOL! I've got 254 hrs between the EIB and the ETO. So I will let the doc know that on Monday. That's like around 30 days? If my math is right. Which is iffy.

Willie...I prefer coffee too.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

Just got off the phone with my mother. My brother was released from the psyche ward on Tues. Now they got him on 4 meds! They're not gonna stop till they kill him I suppose. I tell ya these drs are gonna be the death of us.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 10, 2021)

Hope you are getting the much needed rest, @MarciKS    When do you go to the doctor?  Oh, this toon reminded me of you.  Hehehehe


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

Monday

Not doing nothin but resting. I gotta go out Friday & pick up my other narco scrip. Then I'm back in till Monday. I will let the doc know I have some time to burn to heal and maybe she'll let me hang out at home.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 10, 2021)

I think tomorrow looks like the best day to go get my pills.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

Sleep is an elusive creature tonight.


----------



## timoc (Mar 11, 2021)

I'm on my second pot of tea, sleep eluded me last night, I tossed and turned.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

timoc said:


> I'm on my second pot of tea, sleep eluded me last night, I tossed and turned.


I just can't get comfy with this rib.


----------



## timoc (Mar 11, 2021)

I hope you are better soon, Marci.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

timoc said:


> I hope you are better soon, Marci.


Thanks timoc. Me too.


----------



## timoc (Mar 11, 2021)

Bess is scratching at the door, I'll have to go and feed her, or there will be no paint left on the door, take care, Marci.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

Have a good one


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

I got a whole 3 hrs of sleep. Ewwwwwwwwwwwwwwww! Break out the party hats. 

Since I have all this extra time to kill I picked back up on my COVID hobby.

I share with you Princess Peach...Even though I'm struggling to spell correctly at the moment.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

I don't know how y'all do it. This business of being up at the butt crack of dawn is hideously cruel. When I'm finally able to sleep the whole night through I'm never gonna wake up. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

I don't remember if I told you this yesterday or not so if I'm repeating myself I'm sorry.

Since we are on the downhill side of our COVID stuff (at the moment) they are easing restrictions a little. They're allowing vaccinated to hang out with vaccinated unmasked and up close and personal.

We still have to mask in public which is fine by me. If they ease public restrictions I will be contacting the dr to get a note saying I need to wear my mask to work. I simply can't afford to get the flu or this virus. Especially after this whole rib thing. I'm sure my corticosteroids have contributed to this fracture as well. That and a lack of calcium I'm sure.

Fun times.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

Looking at the news this morning. Interesting that it's now ok to mow someone down in your car if they're a protestor. The laws are getting shadier all the time.
Immunity for manslaughter?


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

Hang on to your hats. We're not done yet.
Infectious Disease Expert Warns Next Coronavirus Surge Will Hit Younger People, Too

Honestly if they decide we need a 3rd shot for the virus I will take it. I think it's worth it. I know some folks don't think much of this virus or these vaccines but it gets real really fast when you're seeing dead bodies pass you in the hall at work every day several times a day. I don't wanna become a statistic if I don't have to.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Hang on to your hats. We're not done yet.
> Infectious Disease Expert Warns Next Coronavirus Surge Will Hit Younger People, Too
> 
> Honestly if they decide we need a 3rd shot for the virus I will take it. I think it's worth it. I know some folks don't think much of this virus or these vaccines but it gets real really fast when you're seeing dead bodies pass you in the hall at work every day several times a day. I don't wanna become a statistic if I don't have to.


Me too!  Can’t hurt.

I didn’t read through all of the posts so don’t know how you are feeling now. Any better?  (I pray and have been)

Did you go back to work?  What kind of work do you do?

Hope your pain is easing up a whole lot, Marci


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Me too!  Can’t hurt.
> 
> I didn’t read through all of the posts so don’t know how you are feeling now. Any better?  (I pray and have been)
> 
> ...


I can't do anything till I see the doc Monday. And she will likely have me stay home to heal since I'm having issues. I've only had 3 hrs of sleep due to pain so I'm gonna go try to sleep some more.


----------



## Kathleen’s Place (Mar 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I can't do anything till I see the doc Monday. And she will likely have me stay home to heal since I'm having issues. I've only had 3 hrs of sleep due to pain so I'm gonna go try to sleep some more.


Good (about not going back to work yet).  Can’t believe your doctor would even consider releasing you to go back yet.  
Hope you can get some rest


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

Kathleen’s Place said:


> Good (about not going back to work yet).  Can’t believe your doctor would even consider releasing you to go back yet.
> Hope you can get some rest


That makes 2 of us. Especially with no restrictions. They didn't even tell me how to care for myself at home. I had to Google it.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2021)

(((Marci)))
So sorry to read of your pain & frustration!  Naw, they do nothing for broken ribs anymore.  To cheer you up, just kidding btw(I know it won't make you happy!)---All of my ribs have been broken, some twice.

Wow, I'm quite the survivor, aren't I?  You too.  Good luck girl.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

Pepper said:


> (((Marci)))
> So sorry to read of your pain & frustration!  Naw, they do nothing for broken ribs anymore.  To cheer you up, just kidding btw(I know it won't make you happy!)---All of my ribs have been broken, some twice.
> 
> Wow, I'm quite the survivor, aren't I?  You too.  Good luck girl.


I can't imagine how miserable that had to have been. This is bad enough. The coughing no matter how gentle about does a person in. Mine is at the top of the rib cage between breast & armpit. You know how when you snap a candy cane in half? That's what it felt like. Hurt like a SOB. They're being very understanding about it at work. So I'm thankful for that. (((Pepper)))


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

I gotta go shower so I can pick up my pain meds. Be back later.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

My fan club oughta be arriving pretty soon so I think I'll go visit elsewhere till my hair dries. Cya after a bit.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

My mother (bless her heart) talks to me on the phone & forgets about my rib & makes me laugh. Gotta love her.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

I can feel the spot where it's broken. Oh joy.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

Fan club has arrived. Be back later.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

No nap for the weary.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 11, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

If only I could...


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

You guys are making me laugh & I'm dying over here.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

Apparently Salonpas are not good on a rib cage. They burn. I will stick with the Lidocaine.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 11, 2021)

That stuff is for muscle pain, not broken rib pain Marci.  You need real pain meds.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

Pepper said:


> That stuff is for muscle pain, not broken rib pain Marci.  You need real pain meds.


that's in combination with the narcotics they gave me. the lidocaine patches help. the salonpas make it worse & they stink. *wrinkles nose*


----------



## Pecos (Mar 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Apparently Salonpas are not good on a rib cage. They burn. I will stick with the Lidocaine.


My wife has had trouble with them burning her. We both have better luck with Tiger Balm patches.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

Pecos said:


> My wife has had trouble with them burning her. We both have better luck with Tiger Balm patches.


i don't think we have those here. the lidocaine ones are soothing.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 11, 2021)

Pepper said:


> That stuff is for muscle pain, not broken rib pain Marci.  You need real pain meds.


I use lidocaine patches on my spine and the cream on my neck, I think you are, hmm, incorrect. At least in my case.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 11, 2021)

Pecos said:


> My wife has had trouble with them burning her. We both have better luck with Tiger Balm patches.


Well, I don’t recommend using a heating pad where the lidocaine patch is placed, the resulting second degree burn in the shape of the patch was, well, painful.  just another duh me moment in a lifetime of stupid things I’ve done.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

almost slept for 2 hrs. *sighs*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 11, 2021)

Ok now I'm p*ssed. The lady at the FMLA told me she was listing this as leave of absence & then she turned around & listed it as short term disability which I don't have as part of my insurance policy so they denied my claim. I'm trying to find out how to get help with this because I could lose my health insurance because of her mistake.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 12, 2021)

gonna try to sleep again...*sighs*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Ok now I'm p*ssed. The lady at the FMLA told me she was listing this as leave of absence & then she turned around & listed it as short term disability which I don't have as part of my insurance policy so they denied my claim. I'm trying to find out how to get help with this because I could lose my health insurance because of her mistake.


At husband’s company when you are on FMLA, you have to pay for your insurance out of pocket because you are not getting a paycheck.  Make sure she sets it up so you are billed at home for the insurance or you will lose it.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 12, 2021)

I get a paycheck from work with my EIB & ETO. If I have to pay out of pocket like COBRA or something I'll have to let it go cuz I can't afford it. I'll have to reapply for the ins. next year. 

I'm still waiting to hear from someone at work.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 12, 2021)

I always manage to get the sh*t end of the stick. No matter what.   
It's not the end of the world. It's just gonna be a major pain in the a**.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I always manage to get the sh*t end of the stick. No matter what.
> It's not the end of the world. It's just gonna be a major pain in the a**.


Yeah, I very familiar with the end of that stick .  Husband got shorted 300 dollars on his paycheck.  They are checking on it.    Good thing the stimulus is coming.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 12, 2021)

This sucks because my claim got denied. The doctors seem reluctant to give any meds for the pain or any time off or restrictions let alone give me any ideas for self care while I'm healing. If I lose my insurance then not only will I have to re-enroll next year and start over...I'll probably get stuck with all the bills from the ER and stuff. I don't understand if insurance is supposed to help a person why can't they make it affordable and not make it such a hassle to make a claim when you're out sick? Being sick is enough of a burden without the added stress.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> This sucks because my claim got denied. The doctors seem reluctant to give any meds for the pain or any time off or restrictions let alone give me any ideas for self care while I'm healing. If I lose my insurance then not only will I have to re-enroll next year and start over...I'll probably get stuck with all the bills from the ER and stuff. I don't understand if insurance is supposed to help a person why can't they make it affordable and not make it such a hassle to make a claim when you're out sick? Being sick is enough of a burden without the added stress.


That’s terrible, I am so sorry.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 12, 2021)

And of course it's Friday so I'm sure they're all leaving at 2 so I won't know anything till next week. I seriously give up.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 12, 2021)

I'm around. I'm just working on a video game. I've started on a treehouse I wanna build behind my characters house.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 12, 2021)

Bored!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 12, 2021)

Man it's dead here tonight. Be back later unless I get lucky enough to sleep.


----------



## Jules (Mar 12, 2021)

Your medical system sure is complicated.

Hope by the time you read this, you’ve had some sleep.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 12, 2021)

Jules said:


> Your medical system sure is complicated.
> 
> Hope by the time you read this, you’ve had some sleep.


yes. hard to understand. i'm waiting for my pain meds to kick in then i'll shoot for some sleep.

watching wings repeats.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 12, 2021)

i tell ya the coughing spells even though they are few are just about ending me. they hurt so bad!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 13, 2021)

as sleep deprivation digs it's hooks further into me i'm beginning to feel strange. definitely having trouble thinking straight. i would be sleeping now but coughing spell determined that i once again needed to be awake.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 13, 2021)

i've got sleep enhancing music going so gonna see if i can sleep some more.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 13, 2021)

Morning. Almost got a whole 5 hrs of sleep. Hopefully the PRN doc will help me Monday. I'm hoping HR can help me too as far as this insurance thing. I will hafta see where I'm at financially next year. Regardless of whether I have to re-enroll or not...maybe I can afford to add it then. I don't know. They just keep wanting more & more from us. Between the virus & the greed...one or the other is gonna get us all killed.

Oh yeah...forgot to inject a little humor into this:

I like big cookies & I can not lie.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 13, 2021)

Today I'm thankful for my back scratcher.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 13, 2021)

I finished my treehouse for the game I was playing.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 13, 2021)

Hope you are getting some sleep and rest @MarciKS


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Hope you are getting some sleep and rest @MarciKS
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 154535


trying to but it hurts to breathe...hurts to move...hurts to sleep. *shrugs*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 13, 2021)

starting to storm so i'm out. might be back later.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 13, 2021)

Storm gone


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 13, 2021)

This is officially a total snooze fest. Night.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 13, 2021)

rib always gets worse at night.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 13, 2021)

LMAO!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

Morning.
Still in quite a bit of pain today. I genuinely hope the doc will help me on Monday. If not I don't know what I'm gonna do. I can't return to work like this. I can't believe they would send someone back to work in this condition. Guess we'll see Monday morning. This has been a very upsetting experience.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 14, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Morning.
> Still in quite a bit of pain today. I genuinely hope the doc will help me on Monday. If not I don't know what I'm gonna do. I can't return to work like this. I can't believe they would send someone back to work in this condition. Guess we'll see Monday morning. This has been a very upsetting experience.


It’s unthinkable for anyone to expect you to work in a commercial kitchen with broken ribs.  I pray you see an MD with some common sense


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 14, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Morning.
> Still in quite a bit of pain today. I genuinely hope the doc will help me on Monday. If not I don't know what I'm gonna do. I can't return to work like this. I can't believe they would send someone back to work in this condition. Guess we'll see Monday morning. This has been a very upsetting experience.


I had a brain bleed on a Saturday and went back to work on a Monday.  Thought my head would fall off, had to wear dark glasses, and I worked all day on a computer screen.  Six weeks later when I saw the neurologist he said the ER doctor should have hospitalized me and I was fortunate to be alive.  

Some doctors are just stupid.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> It’s unthinkable for anyone to expect you to work in a commercial kitchen with broken ribs.  I pray you see an MD with some common sense


Me too. One mentioned an orthopedist but I don't know what they could do other than charge me more money for the same crap. If I lose my health ins. I'm not gonna be able to afford that. I will hafta look at the costs each month for the disability ins. There's 2 one for short term & one for long term. I'm sure I won't be able to afford both every 2 wks. They already deduct $300 out of my check every payday with everything taxes & ins. & whatnot.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I had a brain bleed on a Saturday and went back to work on a Monday.  Thought my head would fall off, had to wear dark glasses, and I worked all day on a computer screen.  Six weeks later when I saw the neurologist he said the ER doctor should have hospitalized me and I was fortunate to be alive.
> 
> Some doctors are just stupid.


I don't know that there's any docs in town here that are any better. I didn't get to pick. Here we have to apply for a doc through ComCare. The drs get to choose us not the other way around.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 14, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Me too. One mentioned an orthopedist but I don't know what they could do other than charge me more money for the same crap. If I lose my health ins. I'm not gonna be able to afford that. I will hafta look at the costs each month for the disability ins. There's 2 one for short term & one for long term. I'm sure I won't be able to afford both every 2 wks. They already deduct $300 out of my check every payday with everything taxes & ins. & whatnot.


Maybe you can go back to work with the understanding that you cannot do any lifting.  It says no heavy lifting and it takes 6 weeks to heal.  But, since you are coughing so much, you might be continuing to cause the ribs a problem and delay healing.  

I also read you can get a pain shot in that area to help, you might ask about that.  So sorry you continue he to be in such pain.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Maybe you can go back to work with the understanding that you cannot do any lifting.  It says no heavy lifting and it takes 6 weeks to heal.  But, since you are coughing so much, you might be continuing to cause the ribs a problem and delay healing.
> 
> I also read you can get a pain shot in that area to help, you might ask about that.  So sorry you continue he to be in such pain.


It may say no lifting on the website but unless the doc puts me on restrictions it won't matter. And my employer knows I can't come back on restrictions & do my job. They don't want me to get hurt. 

And I've had my allotment of steroids for the year so I don't think they'll do that either.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 14, 2021)

Marci, I am sorry you are going through this very difficult and upsetting experience,
 which certainly is one.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

It won't last forever. That's one good thing.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 14, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> It may say no lifting on the website but unless the doc puts me on restrictions it won't matter. And my employer knows I can't come back on restrictions & do my job. They don't want me to get hurt.
> 
> And I've had my allotment of steroids for the year so I don't think they'll do that either.


I was thinking lidocaine


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I was thinking lidocaine


already got patches for that.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

*drifting in sleep deprivation*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

Not sure what's going on here but it's too quiet. Cya all tomorrow maybe.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 14, 2021)

Off to take a narco. Hopefully I'll sleep.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2021)

I got 4 hrs of sleep. Have the alarm set for 8 so I can go to the doc. I doubt I'll get anymore rest before that. This is getting to be a real drag. Hopefully things will start to improve soon. I don't like being in a haze all day.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2021)

good news. not losing job...not losing insurance. off until further notice so i can heal up. the ER doc & radiologist report were not the same so prn doc was confused. had to make some calls in the office to get things straightened out. gonna go take my narco now. i'm thanking God for his mercy today.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> good news. not losing job...not losing insurance. off until further notice so i can heal up. the ER doc & radiologist report were not the same so prn doc was confused. had to make some calls in the office to get things straightened out. gonna go take my narco now. i'm thanking God for his mercy today.


I cannot push the “love” button enough!!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> good news. not losing job...not losing insurance. off until further notice so i can heal up. the ER doc & radiologist report were not the same so prn doc was confused. had to make some calls in the office to get things straightened out. gonna go take my narco now. i'm thanking God for his mercy today.


Such good news now you should be able to sleep, worry was helping keep you awake, IMO.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Such good news now you should be able to sleep, worry was helping keep you awake, IMO.


oh trust me...i wish it was just worry. i'm glad i don't have to put clothes on again for a while. this is no fun.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I cannot push the “love” button enough!!


me either. i cried with relief in the car.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 15, 2021)

You really deserve it, Marci. I'm very glad some pressure is taken off of you, now,
 from that dread, that was added on top of all the pain, and the difficulties of waiting for the healing to take place.

You've worked there, so hard and for so long.  During the entire year of terribly stressful pandemic , and even before that, too.  And this is serious pain.  You need and deserve less pressure now.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2021)

and some much needed rest. maybe this was a blessing disguised by incredible pain.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2021)

i will be so glad when it no longer hurts to laugh. this is killing me. lol!

i wanna    and all i can do that doesn't hurt is


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 15, 2021)

well...after looking at the topics list...i think i'm gonna head out for the night. cya tomorrow.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

*morning   
a whopping 6 hrs. of sleep.  i'll take it though. it's a new record.

this is my next covid hairdo 




http://imgur.com/QRj5ume


i can't swallow pills when i'm groggy so i needed more meds in the middle of the night so i just slapped on a lido patch & trussed up & made the best of it. having some narco laced coffee this morning. gonna take a look around see what's up.*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

*one bad thing about tramadol...double vision

it's making it difficult to see right. i thought it was just cuz i was tired. lol*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

no need to be sad. it's making things...interesting...that's for sure.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

I've come to the conclusion that the media does it's unholy best to create fear in the general public. I really wish they'd quit doing that. It's ridiculous. If they'd tone it down a bit perhaps people wouldn't be in such a frenzy over every little thing they see on the news.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

Must be a big fire somewhere. I hear a crap ton of fire trucks.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

LOL! This is why I don't wanna leave the house. Some guy who was drunk was walking down my street in his underwear eating an apple and he collapsed on the corner. Luckily someone saw him & they called for help. I never would've seen him. Geez!


----------



## Pecos (Mar 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> LOL! This is why I don't wanna leave the house. Some guy who was drunk was walking down my street in his underwear eating an apple and he collapsed on the corner. Luckily someone saw him & they called for help. I never would've seen him. Geez!


Wow, isn't your area getting snow about now? It is a most interesting time to decide to eat an apple.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Wow, isn't your area getting snow about now? It is a most interesting time to decide to eat an apple.


not till tomorrow


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2021)

Thank goodness you have the time off to heal, Marci.  The side effects of your Tramadol should lessen quickly.

I wish you had someone there to help you with things! Can you look into that?


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Thank goodness you have the time off to heal, Marci.  The side effects of your Tramadol should lessen quickly.
> 
> I wish you had someone there to help you with things! Can you look into that?


I could look into it. I couldn't afford it. Plus in 22 days if I'm not better I'll be out of illness pay.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

You know some women get lucky and get nice men in underwear. I always end up somewhere in the vicinity of someone who is ugly...drunk...stoned or a total pervert. I seriously don't understand this. LOL


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I could look into it. I couldn't afford it. Plus in 22 days if I'm not better I'll be out of illness pay.


Call your Dept of Aging, there may be some help available.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

not sure what i need help with. i get groceries & food delivered. i'm not doing anything. i can call a cab if i have to. so i'm ok. 

thank you though.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

on the bright side i get to fool my brain into thinking i have 2 cups of coffee. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

i saw an ad for a program on pluto tv night before last for a show called hollywood hillbillies. my first thought is WTH makes them think people are interested in watching some fat toothless chick cuss and carry on, on national tv. we can find that kind of entertainment in just about any walmart. lol!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i saw an ad for a program on pluto tv night before last for a show called hollywood hillbillies. my first thought is WTH makes them think people are interested in watching some fat toothless chick cuss and carry on, on national tv. we can find that kind of entertainment in just about any walmart. lol!


I thot at first you meant they were re-doing the Beverly Hillbillies .   I grew up in Southern California, so I got the “west coast” jokes on the show, but it wasn’t til I lived in Georgia for a while that I got the “Southern” jokes


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

more sirens. must be a busy day at the hospital. sheesh!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

i can't take it anymore. i'm so bored it's just unbelievable. cya.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

ty. i'm really hurting tonight.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> ty. i'm really hurting tonight.


I'm so sorry, @MarciKS .


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 16, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I'm so sorry, @MarciKS .


not your fault. had a really bad coughing spell. had to take a full narco so i'm waiting for the double vision to kick in. whoop whoop!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 17, 2021)

Gonna go do the nap thing.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 17, 2021)

I have some in game photos to show again of my Animal Crossing game. I have several so will make several posts. I talk to my villagers in game on occasion. Nobody believes my rotten luck with men. This story should pretty much prove it. *Giggles* 

I have this blue goat named Sherb. He's my favorite villager. The most adorable. Yesterday he's sitting in the grass eating a donut. My character sits down with him. I then told him I loved him. He got up and started to literally run away. LMAO! Thought I was gonna break the rest of my ribs. 

The first image is of a concert & there's never been this many of us at once. I thought it was cute.

This next one is a photo op spot I made for visitors.

This one is in the butterfly exhibit in the museum.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 17, 2021)

Visited a couple friends islands yesterday. I think...everything is running together at this point. The first is a birthday party for a villager named Julian.

That's me with the ice cream hat. LOL!
The second is a visit at another island. The friend was in some sort of live turnip exchange in game so I couldn't hit the clothing store. I was so sad.

But I felt better when I found the book club!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 17, 2021)

This next set is just for fun.
I had a really fun day the other day so I was happy when I turned in for the night. 

A friend gifted me a baseball shirt. 

And I found some groovy clothes at another friends shop. Ready for a night at the disco.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 17, 2021)

This morning I went on a treasure hunt on another friends island for St Patrick's Day.

I gave Tammy my extra set of Shamrock Shades.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 17, 2021)

Man could people be more judgmental & harsh in this world? A person can't do anything...say anything...be anything...without acquiring some snarky a** label. Why? What's wrong with being human beings and liking stuff and doing things in life and living? You can't want anything without being considered an idiot. I mean my God! When the hell are we gonna give each other a frickin break & get off our high horses? People are fighting over everything. I mean for crying out loud! Why can't people just let it be already?


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 17, 2021)

I'm going to take a late nap, myself.  Throat and sinuses are killing me lately.  Good  thing I have a family doctor's appointment tomorrow.


----------



## Dana (Mar 17, 2021)

_Sending you lots of hugs Marci 





_


----------



## timoc (Mar 17, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 18, 2021)

timoc said:


>


*I will take a peek at this when my ribs are healed. Thankyou T. *


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 18, 2021)

*Morning everyone.
Last night I was able to go to bed without a lidocaine patch. I slept half the time with my back stabilizer on. Half without. I feel like I slept pretty good. At the moment I don't feel like I'm in as much pain. We will see once the first coughing fit goes down. Back is hurting from all the strain. Might lay against the heating pad later. 

I have the gas bill to pay. Everyone was in an uproar that their gas bills were gonna be soooo expensive. Mine was $64. This after that 1 week deep freeze. I am finding if I leave the thermostat on one setting the bill seems to be better. I try to find what's comfy.

I never did get groceries ordered so that's the other chore for the day.

I've been busy doing various things on the computer. Recently made more Metars. LOL!
I could seriously go for some mexican food today. 


http://imgur.com/YDZRx5t


Have a good one.*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 18, 2021)

*been struggling all week with the FMLA & my leave claim. i'm so stressed out right now. they can't authorize my EIB payment for payroll until the information is completed & they've been jacking me around through emails & i finally had to call this morning. hopefully it will be taken care of today. i thought they were supposed to be here to help us not make things worse.*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 18, 2021)

omg. they can't do one single damn thing for me. they said they'd send forms to the docs office 3 damn times this week & now i have them in the mail & i gotta go hand deliver the damn things to get them filled out and faxed in. while i'm supposed to be here healing from a broken effin rib. these people are useless.

as a side note...i ordered groceries @ 9:30 this morning. they keep changing the delivery time. now i'm up to 1:00. i'm not a happy camper today.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 18, 2021)

*stimulus has arrived. just in the nick of time.*


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *stimulus has arrived. just in the nick of time.*


Wow...that was quick!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 18, 2021)

​


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 18, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 155335​


actually doing a little better today. but if i do dishes or something i can feel it moving & pulling. pain is a bit better except for my back.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 19, 2021)

Good morning.
Thanks to the fine folks @ the FMLA I will likely only have a paycheck with 3 days wages on it this round. I sent them an email this morning telling them I was angry & that there was no excuse for this. I told them if my claim got closed I would be contacting their supervisor. They've cost me almost an entire paycheck & I'm beyond angry at this point. The HR lady doesn't seem to give a rip cuz she's not responding at all. *Shrugs* It's so nice to know you can't depend on services offered to help when you're in need.  

Rib is doing a little better but I got a feeling I'm gonna be looking at an additional 2 wks at the follow up. If I'm still in a fair amount of pain & the rib is still moving around I'm gonna push for it. Still having trouble sleeping decent. It gets worse at night. Appetite has improved. Double vision isn't as bad. Glad I got my video games.


----------



## Jules (Mar 19, 2021)

Why the double vision - sorry if I missed this.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 19, 2021)

Jules said:


> Why the double vision - sorry if I missed this.


it was because of the tramadol narcotic. it comes and goes now.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 19, 2021)

it will be nice when i can sleep through the night again.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 20, 2021)

Morning.   

Hope everyone's doing well. Rib is slowly beginning to mend but there's still quite a bit of pain & I still can't do much. Pulling on socks is atrociously painful. Still lotsa movement in the rib so I remain lingering. Coughing & laughing still hurt like hell. Sneezing scares me. 

Hopefully this FMLA issue is done by Monday. I'm tired of dealing with it. 

We're looking at a high of 65° today. Maybe some rain by Monday.

Been making more Metars so here's this morning's. LMBO


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 20, 2021)

Upon looking at our employee portal to sign off on my time card it appears the EIB was entered. Yay!!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 20, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Morning.
> 
> Hope everyone's doing well. Rib is slowly beginning to mend but there's still quite a bit of pain & I still can't do much. Pulling on socks is atrociously painful. Still lotsa movement in the rib so I remain lingering. Coughing & laughing still hurt like hell. Sneezing scares me.
> 
> ...


you look groovy


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 20, 2021)

Went to check the mail & it appears I have a cookie fairy this morning.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 20, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> you look groovy


OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I totally love your avatar!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 20, 2021)

Pizza place be trying to tempt me in email.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 20, 2021)

I am always amazed at the stuff people do to each other. Whether it be physically harming another or destroying a person emotionally. It's been getting worse over the years. People are getting more creative with their lying & scheming. I can't believe some of the crap one person will do & say in the name of love and or friendship when their main goal has nothing to do with your well being. 

Often times if we listen really good and pay closer attention...we can pick up on things that we don't even realize. I call it radar. I wish mine were a little quicker though. Some say "well if you don't trust people then you're closing the door on what could be." I got news for everyone...I no longer care to see what could be because I'm certain it will only get worse. I'd rather slam the door on it forever & walk away. 

I've grown tired of people always trying to toy with me thinking I'm not smart enough to figure it out. After 55 years of it...it's safer for me to keep my distance and not let people that close to me again. While I don't enjoy keeping people at arms length...it seems to be the only way I can survive.

The wolves are always on the hunt for prey. Don't be a victim.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 20, 2021)

going to find something else to do. bored to death here.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 20, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 21, 2021)

morning   

had a good time gaming last night. got pictures to share. i designed my own spring break area on the beach. i'll hafta get a pic of the drink hut i made for it later.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 21, 2021)

later we had a picnic followed by a yoga session...


and then Paul bless his heart seems to find dressing like a girl amusing. LOL!


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 21, 2021)

Years ago I used to play The Sims. It was great until I'd finally had enough, but it was wild sometimes.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 21, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Years ago I used to play The Sims. It was great until I'd finally had enough, but it was wild sometimes.


this is better than sims. glad i didn't bother getting the new sims. this is flat out addictive & hilarious fun.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 21, 2021)

Well...not sitting here refreshing the page all night. I'm out.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2021)

oh look...it's morning again.   

the docs office called to let me know the paperwork for fmla was done has been faxed. for some reason they can't send me the bill for $15 they charged me to do it so i once again have to struggle to get dressed & drive up there to take care of this crap. in the rain no less. getting help around here is like pulling teeth. if i were completely incapacitated i'd be screwed.

still having a hard time with this rib & getting any rest. let alone getting dressed among other things. not minding the time off though. much needed "break" from work. note the pun. yeah well it was amusing to me. 

on the bright side...my tub faucet no longer leaks.  i bought a new shower curtain with the cloth one for the outside. can't hang them though. i'm enjoying walking past them still in the box in the corner of the kitchen.

since i have to go to town i took a shower & i gotta tell ya...drying your hair with one hand is not easy to do. i can't style it or use the other hand so...i do not look my best. look better than i did before i got in the shower so i suppose that's something.

*wanders off to check things out*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2021)

alright...i gotta run to town. be back.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 22, 2021)

OMG...if someone says to you they have paperwork for you to pick up and that's all they tell you...would you assume that you could call the office and make arrangements to pay for a fax over the phone or would you assume that means making a physical appearance to literally pick up the forms? 

I finally emailed HR to tell them about all the BS I've been through the past week between the ER...FMLA...and the clinic. Nobody should have to deal with this crap when they're home sick & trying to heal. It's a chore for me to just shower & get dressed nevermind having to drive with a broken rib & narcotics in you. I've been beyond p***ed for several days at this situation. I can't believe they can't do better to help a person. It's a sorry state when you can't get the help & care you need.

i love the spam mail...it comes from an email address that resembles this:
UPS @ djgmefoplea. like we're not gonna be smart enough to figure that out. lol!

as for a certain spam mail that did get read...you're full of s**t & you need to let it go. i will not be entertaining any further communication from you so you need to stop. i don't care. i'm not interested in your lies. good luck with your upcoming nuptials. you're gonna need it. oh and one more thing... see if you can figure out what this emoji means...


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 23, 2021)

*It's awake. The coffee is perking. That is all for now. *


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 23, 2021)

*I miss my Keurig*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 23, 2021)

I don't know if it's just this whole COVID thing or what but it sure seems like people have had some pretty nasty tempers as of late. It's starting to get old. I hope I don't end being some nasty...hateful old lady. I can't imagine someone having a very happy life being in that condition all the time. Not to mention what it does to others around them. Anyway...have fun. I'm out for the night.


----------



## Lara (Mar 24, 2021)

I totally agree Marci, yesterday was a sad day in the Forums. What's going on? I was ready to walk. But lets all make it a good day today. Admin had to work overtime to restore dark threads to meet SF's high standards of "friendly forum" status. Let's give Seabreeze and Matrix a break and just be respectful of others.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2021)

Lara said:


> I totally agree Marci, yesterday was a sad day in the Forums. What's going on? I was ready to walk. But lets all make it a good day today. Admin had to work overtime to restore dark threads to meet SF's high standards of "friendly forum" status. Let's give Seabreeze and Matrix a break and just be respectful of others.
> View attachment 156324


I'm sure the cleanup isn't a fun process with us. LOL!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I am always amazed at the stuff people do to each other. Whether it be physically harming another or destroying a person emotionally. It's been getting worse over the years. People are getting more creative with their lying & scheming. I can't believe some of the crap one person will do & say in the name of love and or friendship when their main goal has nothing to do with your well being.
> 
> Often times if we listen really good and pay closer attention...we can pick up on things that we don't even realize. I call it radar. I wish mine were a little quicker though. Some say "well if you don't trust people then you're closing the door on what could be." I got news for everyone...I no longer care to see what could be because I'm certain it will only get worse. I'd rather slam the door on it forever & walk away.
> 
> ...


Where does this come from @MarciKS dI’d something happen recently?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I'm sure the cleanup isn't a fun process with us. LOL!


Someone continually tried to get into a political conversation, the thread was not locked, a portion of the conversations was removed.


----------



## Lara (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Where does this come from @MarciKS dI’d something happen recently?


Yes.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Someone continually tried to get into a political conversation, the thread was not locked, a portion of the conversations was removed.


I think everyone is just on edge with all the stuff going on in the world right now. It creates tension that spills over into other things. It's sad really.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2021)

Going to go lay down for a bit. C U L8R


----------



## katlupe (Mar 24, 2021)

I guess I missed all the excitement yesterday. I can live without that. Just checking on you to see how you are holding up with that broken rib. Hope you heal soon.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Yes.


If you want to talk about it you can PM me and ”unload”, if it’s me you are upset with, then feel especially free to “unload” on me .


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 24, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I guess I missed all the excitement yesterday. I can live without that. Just checking on you to see how you are holding up with that broken rib. Hope you heal soon.


Excitement?  No excitement that I know of, at least I was not excited


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> If you want to talk about it you can PM me and ”unload”, if it’s me you are upset with, then feel especially free to “unload” on me .


No not you.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I guess I missed all the excitement yesterday. I can live without that. Just checking on you to see how you are holding up with that broken rib. Hope you heal soon.


There's just been a lot of bickering on here as of late. Making things a little cruddy. Yesterday must have been high volume. LOL

I'm starting to get better. My EIB runs out the 7th of April & I may hafta go past that. The FMLA sent a letter saying if I had to be out beyond the 7th I needed to let them and my employer know because my job would be at risk. So I've had to contact HR again to find out for sure what's going on because I don't wanna go back too early and get reinjured. I'm ok if I gotta miss a check or something. How are you?


Edit: Little update here...just got off the phone with HR. My job and insurance and all that is safe for up to 12 wks (or 3 mo). I don't think it will take that long. The FMLA did approve my leave for 5.60 weeks. I'm sure I'm gonna need longer because I'm not at a point where I'm ready to return.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 24, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> There's just been a lot of bickering on here as of late. Making things a little cruddy. Yesterday must have been high volume. LOL
> 
> I'm starting to get better. My EIB runs out the 7th of April & I may hafta go past that. The FMLA sent a letter saying if I had to be out beyond the 7th I needed to let them and my employer know because my job would be at risk. So I've had to contact HR again to find out for sure what's going on because I don't wanna go back too early and get reinjured. I'm ok if I gotta miss a check or something. How are you?
> 
> ...


I am glad you are getting better.  Honestly I’ve just noticed the regular bickering, then again, I am responding to less threads since my walking, and Bella, more outside time, more tv, book reading, leaves me little time left over.  Have not even played my video game in a couple of weeks.  I find it harder and harder to multi task as well.

For a lazy retired person, I am certainly busy lately.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 24, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 24, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 156429


Awwwwwww you too @PamfromTx


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 25, 2021)

Hi Marci, just thinking of you and I hope your ribs will get better asap--try not to cough too  much--easier said than done I know.

I have not seen any of the bickering on here nor did I know there was a big "clean up" job for the Admins.  I'm actually glad I didn't run into any of that as it can be disturbing.  I've been trying to keep myself in as best spirits as possible.  It's an all day job for me.

Take good care!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Hi Marci, just thinking of you and I hope your ribs will get better asap--try not to cough too  much--easier said than done I know.
> 
> I have not seen any of the bickering on here nor did I know there was a big "clean up" job for the Admins.  I'm actually glad I didn't run into any of that as it can be disturbing.  I've been trying to keep myself in as best spirits as possible.  It's an all day job for me.
> 
> Take good care!


The clean up was something that had been mentioned. I'm sure it's a daily thing anyway.

Rib is beginning to heal but I'm still not gonna be able to go back yet. I have to be able to lift up to 50 lbs at any given point during my shift. Sometimes more than once. That's not gonna happen. I can easily lift 200 lbs total in one day. That's a lot for an old lady. Plus as you can see I'm still not sleeping.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> The clean up was something that had been mentioned. I'm sure it's a daily thing anyway.
> 
> Rib is beginning to heal but I'm still not gonna be able to go back yet. I have to be able to lift up to 50 lbs at any given point during my shift. Sometimes more than once. That's not gonna happen. I can easily lift 200 lbs total in one day. That's a lot for an old lady. Plus as you can see I'm still not sleeping.


Wow, that's a lot to lift!  I know I couldn't do that!  I'm glad it's starting to get better.  Bones take a long time to heal.  And when we are older everything it seems takes longer to heal.  That's been my experience at least.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Wow, that's a lot to lift!  I know I couldn't do that!  I'm glad it's starting to get better.  Bones take a long time to heal.  And when we are older everything it seems takes longer to heal.  That's been my experience at least.


*Apparently this isn't the first time I've done it. Prior to this I've had 3 other fractures that the docs back home said were torn tendons. I'm very lucky I didn't get hurt further cuz back then I strapped a belt around me and went back to work in excruciating pain. I can't do that anymore. I won't endanger myself like that anymore. Working in a busy commercial kitchen is very hard work. There's no time to have to babysit others who can't manage for themselves. *


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

*What's in your cup?

Saw this on Facebook & had to share:

You are holding a cup of coffee when someone comes along and bumps into you or shakes your arm, making you spill your coffee everywhere.

Why did you spill the coffee?

"Well because someone bumped into me, of course!"

Wrong answer.

You spilled the coffee because there was coffee in your cup.

Had there been tea in the cup, you would have spilled tea.

*Whatever is inside the cup, is what will spill out.*

Therefore, when life comes along and shakes you (which WILL happen), whatever is inside you will come out. It's easy to fake it, until you get rattled.

*So we have to ask ourselves... “what's in my cup?"*

When life gets tough, what spills over?

Joy, gratefulness, peace and humility?

Or anger, bitterness, harsh words and reactions?

You choose!

Let's be intentional about filling our cups with gratitude, forgiveness, joy, words of affirmation; and kindness, gentleness and love for others.*​


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

*(Went to bed at 7)
A whopping 3 hrs later..............*


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *(Went to bed at 7)
> A whopping 3 hrs later..............*


I haven't even been to bed yet.  I got up at 3:30 pm yesterday, slept too much.  I hope to make it into the evening before I crash.  I hope you get some rest, too.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I haven't even been to bed yet.  I got up at 3:30 pm yesterday, slept too much.  I hope to make it into the evening before I crash.  I hope you get some rest, too.


It's tough when you can't sleep. My entire schedule has been screwed up with this rib. I'm eating and sleeping willy nilly now cuz I gotta take it when it comes.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> It's tough when you can't sleep. My entire schedule has been screwed up with this rib. I'm eating and sleeping willy nilly now cuz I gotta take it when it comes.


Yes it is hard having sleep problems.  I have had them, too, for forever it seems.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Yes it is hard having sleep problems.  I have had them, too, for forever it seems.


I take my narcos and sleep for example from 3-7 pm then i'm awake for a while...eat supper around 10 pm and sleep for 4 around 3 am. I don't even know what day it is anymore. LOL


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I take my narcos and sleep for example from 3-7 pm then i'm awake for a while...eat supper around 10 pm and sleep for 4 around 3 am. I don't even know what day it is anymore. LOL


I hear you.  I'm like that many days, makes me feel crazy.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *(Went to bed at 7)
> A whopping 3 hrs later..............*


I never sleep much  So I know how tired you must be, I am so sorry, but, on the bright side, are you playing your game more since you are awake and unable to do anything more?  That is a plus, that you have something you enjoy to pass the time.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I never sleep much  So I know how tired you must be, I am so sorry, but, on the bright side, are you playing your game more since you are awake and unable to do anything more?  That is a plus, that you have something you enjoy to pass the time.


Yes been busy with video game. Got nothing else I can do.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

It's amazingly quiet and peaceful at the moment. It's so nice. No dogs barking...no thumping neighbor. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Pecos (Mar 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> It's amazingly quiet and peaceful at the moment. It's so nice. No dogs barking...no thumping neighbor. Ahhhhhhhhhhhhh...


LOL, My friend, it sounds like a great chance for you to catch up on some overdue sleep.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

Pecos said:


> LOL, My friend, it sounds like a great chance for you to catch up on some overdue sleep.


Oh if only I could. Soon as I lay down the coughing starts. Plus the lady next door is bound to tromp her fat butt through the apartment again here pretty soon and bang something. Some days I just wanna choke her. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

3 am she's thundering through her apt and bumping something around and I'm like laying there with my hands together in prayer..."Dear God...let her sleep soon or snuff her out ok?"


----------



## Pecos (Mar 25, 2021)

I vaguely remember those days when I could decide to hit the rack, strip down to skivvies, crawl between the sheets and be in dreamland in a matter of a few minutes. I could be in a shipboard berthing compartment with the overhead lights still on and a noisy card game taking place 12 ft. away. Nothing bothered me, and my mind did not seem to want to replay old irritations for my viewing pleasure.

Flash forward to today, and it is a whole different story. I know where you guys are coming from.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Oh if only I could. Soon as I lay down the coughing starts. Plus the lady next door is bound to tromp her fat butt through the apartment again here pretty soon and bang something. Some days I just wanna choke her. LOL!


I know the feeling of wanting to choke the neighbor well!  Mine drove me straight up the wall with her banging music.  About 3 weeks ago I politely asked her if she would turn it down a bit--and she did and so far so good.  But now the other neighbor has started up  you can't win in these apartments!  It's always something or someone making a racket.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 25, 2021)

I had a woman live above me in Monterey who must have weighed 800 pound judging from the noise she made. Fortunately she went to bed early. She eventually left and was replaced by a fellow who had a very, very noisy girlfriend (you know what I mean). I found myself wishing for the 800 lbs. woman to return.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

One time I lived next to this couple who had a noisy friend and she was noisy every night at 10. One night she started being noisy...I beat on the wall and yelled..."Alright already...we get it...you're in love...for the love of God take a night off!" And all was quiet.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

*Yawns & curls up in chair* I want a nap but it's 5 pm.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

Ok...it's been very busy in the land of the gaming. My island has been abuzz with visitors & I've been island hopping and we've all had projects for our islands and been helping others with theirs. Here's some pics...

This first one is from yesterday. I put instruments in front of the museum the other day. I caught two plucking at the harp.

Julian is a Unicorn. I wasn't sure I would like at first. But I've grown rather fond of him as of late. Here on the left we're at the beach. On the right he's serenading me.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

Visited an Animal Crossing island by the name of Twitter. LOL! 

Got a design to put on clothes as well.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Oh if only I could. Soon as I lay down the coughing starts. Plus the lady next door is bound to tromp her fat butt through the apartment again here pretty soon and bang something. Some days I just wanna choke her. LOL!


I will try and be quieter in the future but my butt is not fat, just the rest of me


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

They recently came out with design patterns that look like those cutout standees that you put your face in for pics. I visited two islands with these before deciding I had to have some. I have 5 now. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I will try and be quieter in the future but my butt is not fat, just the rest of me


goof


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

The first one is of a couple of the guys visiting...they're a riot.

Then they sometimes have shooting stars you can wish on at night then there's fallen stars on the beach to collect the next day to make into stuff. Me & Chiaki were busy wishin on stars.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 25, 2021)

Just about everyone I know has trouble sleeping. I never do. My bf does but if he stays overnight here, he hogs my bed and he sleeps like a rock. I don't get a bit of sleep and sit on my recliner the whole night. Needless to say, he hasn't stayed over since New Year's Eve. 

I hope you can finally get a good night's sleep. That helps the healing process, as you probably know.


----------



## dobielvr (Mar 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Oh if only I could. Soon as I lay down the coughing starts. Plus the lady next door is bound to tromp her fat butt through the apartment again here pretty soon and bang something. Some days I just wanna choke her. LOL!


Don't do it!!   

Not easy to sleep when you're in jail........lol


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 25, 2021)

I'm out for the night. Cya tomorrow.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 25, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I had a woman live above me in Monterey who must have weighed 800 pound judging from the noise she made. Fortunately she went to bed early. She eventually left and was replaced by a fellow who had a very, very noisy girlfriend (you know what I mean). I found myself wishing for the 800 lbs. woman to return.


I am surprised that the 800 lb. gal didn't crash down thru your ceiling.  Omg, you made me laugh!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2021)

2 hrs of sleep later...................


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 26, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I'm out for the night. Cya tomorrow.


I hope you slept good!  I finally got a good night's sleep and was up at 9 am.  I slept a bit too much actually.  I'm usually good at about 7.5 or 8 hours sleep but after that feel a bit washed out with too much sleep.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I hope you slept good!  I finally got a good night's sleep and was up at 9 am.  I slept a bit too much actually.  I'm usually good at about 7.5 or 8 hours sleep but after that feel a bit washed out with too much sleep.


glad one of us managed. i got 2 then was up for 2 then got 2 more?


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2021)

eating lunch. open face toasted tuna on bread with cheese melted over & chips. *nom nom nom*

ever since i broke rib been getting bouts of the shakes. hands shake...head shakes like katherine hepburn at times. not cold just i don't know. hands get going so bad i can barely sign my name. maybe the strain on my back from the rib is messing with the nerves or something. who knows? *shrug*

whole lotta gamers mad at target & nintendo today. at 9 am target opened their store for pickup only on pre-ordered sanrio amiibo for animal crossing new horizons. they didn't have near enough stock & they let people come in to buy. they ran out in 30 min. stock online is gone. stock in stores is gone. people are peeved. i didn't want the characters i just wanted some of the furnishings and clothes. 

the thing i found disturbing was one of the amiibo's rugs. i don't know what nintendo was thinking with this. i sure as hell didn't want it. LOL!


debating on a nap after lunch. we'll see. i need to try to stay awake to get back on schedule for when i go back to work.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2021)

I know you will need to get back on a schedule, before you go back to work,
But for the present time,
your body, ... and brain, and all the rest of you

might really need the naps and any extra sleep you can get now, for your healing and recovering, and also due to the interruptions to nighttime sleep.
 In addition, it wouldnt help you or the workplace, for you to rush back too soon, anyway.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 26, 2021)

I am not trying to tell you what to do though!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2021)

@Kaila didn't take it that way at all. i kinda figured as much so not fighting it too hard.   

found this on youtube...pretty neat!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2021)

might be back later.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 26, 2021)

Hope you are feeling better.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 26, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Hope you are feeling better.


yes a bit. i'm starting to mend but not quite ready to return yet.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2021)

gonna try for some shut eye


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2021)

ah sleep. she is an elusive mystery right now.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2021)

Once again...
Me: OMG...I need sleep.
Rib: Ok good luck with that.
Me: *Takes pain medicine* 15 min later...*Sneezes* OUCH!
Rib: *Chuckles*

Later that morning...4 hrs as usual...


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2021)

I'll be back after a bit. I gotta jump in the shower and then get my dishes done before I lose steam.


----------



## Lara (Mar 27, 2021)

I often only get 4 hours of sleep and I don't have any pain...but I have 2 spoiled dogs that miss me after 4 hours lol. When that happens I sometimes take a power-nap later. Take care Marci...it's a new day


----------



## Kaila (Mar 27, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I gotta jump in the shower


Jumping in the shower would not be good for your rib pain. 

(Now, please do not laugh. )


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Jumping in the shower would not be good for your rib pain.
> 
> (Now, please do not laugh. )


kinda hard not to. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 27, 2021)

Interesting item I found online. Thought I'd share.
​Signs of Catfishing​Reviewed by Dan Brennan, MD on December 03, 2020


What is Catfishing?
A catfish isn’t just a fish with whiskers. 

Continue reading: Signs of Catfishing


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)

*Sips coffee* Hopefully this is my last narco of the night. I keep praying I'll sleep more than 4 hrs at some point. I keep trying to stay awake so I can go to bed at a normal time but it's a useless endeavor. I get to the point I fall asleep while eating or typing on here or dozing off while gaming. LOL! 

I'd hate to wake up & discover I had accidentally wiped my hard drive in my sleep.


----------



## Lara (Mar 28, 2021)

I'm awake too Marci. You may want to try not to eat or drink coffee after dinnertime. Your digestive system kicks into high gear to work it off. That will keep you awake. Another nemesis I think is for all seniors...Age is a factor for waking up after 4 hours of sleep for some reason.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)

Lara said:


> I'm awake too Marci. You may want to try not to eat or drink coffee after dinnertime. Your digestive system kicks into high gear to work it off. That will keep you awake. Another nemesis I think is for all seniors...Age is a factor for waking up after 4 hours of sleep for some reason.


my narcotic is in it. it will help me sleep. 

*Age is a factor for waking up after 4 hours of sleep for some reason.*

u mean this is permanent? oh boy i hope not.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)

@Lara why aren't you sleeping?


----------



## Lara (Mar 28, 2021)

Good question. I just usually wake up after 4 hours. Maybe age...or could be leftover from when I worked a night shift at the hospital. But I just roll with it and play catch up if needed with a power nap in the daytime. It doesn't bother me.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)

if i ever retire i won't care about my schedule. 

night


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)

For it is by believing in your heart that you are made right with God, and it is by openly declaring your faith that you are saved. - Romans 10:10​


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)

Lord have mercy on my soul. The urge to slap the neighbor lady in the head is strong today. She's been a slammin and a bangin all week. It's really starting tick me off. I still got one good hand.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)

This is the noisiest town I've ever lived in. It's a wonder I sleep at all.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)

Note to self: Stay out of word game threads.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)

*Glances at forum while watching Perry Mason*


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2021)

I haven't seen that in years, but I remember they had so many funny characters , on the Perry Mason episodes.  
A good distraction/diversion!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I haven't seen that in years, but I remember they had so many funny characters , on the Perry Mason episodes.
> A good distraction/diversion!


I got bored. Might go make myself some sleepy time tea and slip half a narcotic in it and try to call it a night.


----------



## Kaila (Mar 28, 2021)

Ok, so we'll never know who carried out that crime!  

I hope you can get some sleep.


----------



## drifter (Mar 28, 2021)

I can barely remember Perry Mason. Tea sounds good.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)

Me too. Cya tomorrow.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 28, 2021)

drifter said:


> I can barely remember Perry Mason. Tea sounds good.


Night Drifter. Good to see you. *hugs*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2021)

Got my 1st post censored on Facebook since they started their new community standards crap. I got disgusted with all the hate in the posts from local pages I frequent so I posted "I hate Facebook" on my page. They removed it and informed me thusly. LMBO!

They're ok with letting users call each other aholes though. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2021)

wish i could sleep. 

i also need to find other stuff to do. kinda tired of offending people with my odd sense of humor. 

bbl i guess. *shrugs*


----------



## Lara (Mar 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> wish i could sleep.
> 
> i also need to find other stuff to do. kinda tired of offending people with my odd sense of humor.
> 
> bbl i guess. *shrugs*



Your "odd sense of humor" makes you real and fun. Don't change. You are much loved here in SF. I see it all over the place.
Sleep tight, and when you wake up but your arms around yourself, give yourself a big hug, and say "I love me"


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> my narcotic is in it. it will help me sleep.
> 
> *Age is a factor for waking up after 4 hours of sleep for some reason.*
> 
> u mean this is permanent? oh boy i hope not.


It is permanent for me, I rarely sleep more than four hours.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> wish i could sleep.
> 
> i also need to find other stuff to do. kinda tired of offending people with my odd sense of humor.
> 
> bbl i guess. *shrugs*


You are not offensive, but I would still keep showering in case, you know, we get smellavision.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 29, 2021)

Lara said:


> Your "odd sense of humor" makes you real and fun. Don't change. You are much loved here in SF. I see it all over the place.
> Sleep tight, and when you wake up but your arms around yourself, give yourself a big hug, and say "I love me"


I love me too but I can be difficult , or so I am told.  @MarciKS you do not have an “odd sense of humor”, in my opinion, your sense of humor is similar to mine.  OH, hmm, gee, gosh, what the?  Do I have an “odd sense of humor”?  No, no I do not.  I am fine, you are fine, and I don’t care what our dogs say about us.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Lord have mercy on my soul. The urge to slap the neighbor lady in the head is strong today. She's been a slammin and a bangin all week. It's really starting tick me off. I still got one good hand.


Who is she banging?  Or shouldn’t I ask?


----------



## katlupe (Mar 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Got my 1st post censored on Facebook since they started their new community standards crap. I got disgusted with all the hate in the posts from local pages I frequent so I posted "I hate Facebook" on my page. They removed it and informed me thusly. LMBO!
> 
> They're ok with letting users call each other aholes though. LOL!


I put all kind of I hate fakebook posts up and they haven't taken any of those down or put me in jail yet. They even had me do a survey about what I think of their site and I told them the truth. I would never go there at all if it wasn't for my family and friends. I just post about Rabbit and my life now. When I used to write four blogs I had pages for them too so was on it all the time. Now I do not promote my blog at all so no page for it. I could live without it quite easily.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 29, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I put all kind of I hate fakebook posts up and they haven't taken any of those down or put me in jail yet. They even had me do a survey about what I think of their site and I told them the truth. I would never go there at all if it wasn't for my family and friends. I just post about Rabbit and my life now. When I used to write four blogs I had pages for them too so was on it all the time. Now I do not promote my blog at all so no page for it. I could live without it quite easily.


I do not have an social media


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Who is she banging?  Or shouldn’t I ask?


Not who...what. She slams doors...cabinets...bangs around when she's cleaning thunders through her apt like Big Foot...talks so loud to her company or on the phone I can hear her conversations. She's just loud. Yesterday I started slamming stuff and things quieted down over there. Been dealing with it for 4 yrs. Some days I just get tired of it.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I put all kind of I hate fakebook posts up and they haven't taken any of those down or put me in jail yet. They even had me do a survey about what I think of their site and I told them the truth. I would never go there at all if it wasn't for my family and friends. I just post about Rabbit and my life now. When I used to write four blogs I had pages for them too so was on it all the time. Now I do not promote my blog at all so no page for it. I could live without it quite easily.


Maybe they just haven't seen yours yet. They pulled mine so fast that no one saw it. LOL! I was given a warning about continuing to repeat the post. So I put up another post saying: "Love the censorship. Good to know I can't speak my mind without a verbal babysitter." It's still there.

I will probably only go there now to snag some images off some of the pages I like. Other than that I'm just pretty much sick of it on the whole.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2021)

On weekdays they send out a mass email at work to let everyone know what the menu is for the day at the grill and on the hot food side. This morning in the grill listing it says "Due to critical staffing levels the grill is closed today." Now I'm wondering what's going on. Hope it's nothing serious. Still not gonna go back early.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 29, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I do not have an social media


I have left most of my social media but not there. That is where I am in contact with all my family and friends. Otherwise I would not have any contact with the outside world. It has been useful for me but it has changed so much in recent years.


----------



## katlupe (Mar 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Maybe they just haven't seen yours yet. They pulled mine so fast that no one saw it. LOL! I was given a warning about continuing to repeat the post. So I put up another post saying: "Love the censorship. Good to know I can't speak my mind without a verbal babysitter." It's still there.
> 
> I will probably only go there now to snag some images off some of the pages I like. Other than that I'm just pretty much sick of it on the whole.


Well, I may be on their list so not sure. Sonny is on their list and ends up fb jail constantly. His posts are always being taken down.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Well, I may be on their list so not sure. Sonny is on their list and ends up fb jail constantly. His posts are always being taken down.


At least we're on someone's list. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2021)

Just got a call from work. LOL!
They would like for me to come back because they have people out sick and on vacation so they're short staffed. I supposedly could get help with lifting. *Rolls eyes* But if I can't I can't...they just wanted me to know. I told them my follow up was this afternoon and that I would have the doc fax the info over and I would call. I do not feel ready to return so they're just gonna hafta manage. They shouldn't be letting people take vacation when we're already short to begin with. That's on them. 

I think a couple more weeks should be enough for me to be good to go but we'll see. My body is mending so that's a good thing.


----------



## Lara (Mar 29, 2021)

Say, okay but must include time and a half, a promotion, and someone else to do all the work. haha, I'm such an opportunist. I'm joking of course. You stand your ground this time. You need to heal first. Take advantage of paid sick leave. 

It's nice to know you're needed and they can't survive without you. They must love you!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2021)

Lara said:


> Say, okay but must include time and a half, a promotion, and someone else to do all the work. haha, I'm such an opportunist. I'm joking of course. You stand your ground this time. You need to heal first. Take advantage of paid sick leave.
> 
> It's nice to know you're needed and they can't survive without you. They must love you!


This is what happens when you are a relief worker. When you can do several different shifts to help accommodate the schedule. I like that they need me. I feel bad that I can't help them right now. But I know better than to trust getting help lifting. I know how my co-workers are. I will sit it out if doc lets me. I don't think it will be an issue getting 2 more wks. We'll see. 

There's only so much I can do for them. I do my best to learn other shifts to help fill in where needed when needed. But there's gonna be times I just can't. They've been pretty good about it so far.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2021)

Cya all later after my appt.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2021)

Ok I'm back. I am off till the 12th at which time I will have another follow up appt to see if I can be released to go back at that point. I had to call the FMLA and notify them of the change. I emailed all concerned at work to notify them. Also we got a link in our email for an online food safety handlers course to get a handlers card. I'm not sure at this point if we're paying for them or if work is but they're only $10.

I can work on the over the next couple weeks. Get it knocked out so I can have it and be done with it.

Honestly I don't know why they don't call those folks on vacation off of vacation like they've done to me a couple times in the past couple years instead of asking me to come back with an injury. They're just gonna hafta wait.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Just got a call from work. LOL!
> They would like for me to come back because they have people out sick and on vacation so they're short staffed. I supposedly could get help with lifting. *Rolls eyes* But if I can't I can't...they just wanted me to know. I told them my follow up was this afternoon and that I would have the doc fax the info over and I would call. I do not feel ready to return so they're just gonna hafta manage. They shouldn't be letting people take vacation when we're already short to begin with. That's on them.
> 
> I think a couple more weeks should be enough for me to be good to go but we'll see. My body is mending so that's a good thing.


Don’t rush it, they will take advantage and not care if you are worst off, but you know this already.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Don’t rush it, they will take advantage and not care if you are worst off, but you know this already.


yeah last time i checked i wasn't born yesterday.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> yeah last time i checked i wasn't born yesterday.


Hmm, do you actually remember the last time you checked?


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Hmm, do you actually remember the last time you checked?


yesterday *smirks*


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 29, 2021)

nap time. bbl!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 30, 2021)

Morning. 

I got to wondering if my allergies were contributing to my coughing. Turns out it's possible so....I started taking my Benadryl again. The cough has improved some & I actually slept pretty good last night.

On another forum I'm on the members there like that I make avatars for them so last night I was hunting for summertime images to use for avatars. Got mine done. Not sure if it will fit on here but over there it does. Might have to tweak it for here or find something else for here. Keeps me busy anyway.

I need to finish up some projects on my video game. There's Easter stuff happening on there right now. The bunny character on there is a little creepy. Gonna see if I can fence him in. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 30, 2021)

Taking a break from my work homework. I will start chapter 4 of the food handlers course in a bit. I'm debating on a nap first.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 30, 2021)

I think it's nap time. *wanders off in search of pillow*


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 30, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> This is what happens when you are a relief worker. When you can do several different shifts to help accommodate the schedule. I like that they need me. I feel bad that I can't help them right now. But I know better than to trust getting help lifting. I know how my co-workers are. I will sit it out if doc lets me. I don't think it will be an issue getting 2 more wks. We'll see.
> 
> There's only so much I can do for them. I do my best to learn other shifts to help fill in where needed when needed. But there's gonna be times I just can't. They've been pretty good about it so far.


Hope you continue to take time off, @MarciKS


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Hope you continue to take time off, @MarciKS


I got 2 more wks to go yet. Then another follow up. Hoping to return to work the 13th.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

I'm not sleeping again. Figured I might as well find something to do. With music going in the Music Box I figured I'd write.

I know several of us on this forum suffer from bouts of depression. I am one of them. I grew up never feeling like I was wanted...needed...or worth anything. Now into old age I am walking along pretty much unseen and unheard. At least that's how it *feels*. But if I'm cared about in real life (the one on my side of the pc)...then why are there no people in my real life here to prove to me that I matter? They only seem to care when they're being nosy or they want something from me. Otherwise it's as if I don't exist. 

I don't know how many times I've had to sit and listen to people whine about their lives but if I wanna say a thing about mine then I'm being a whiner and they don't wanna hear it. So I get quiet. Then they get mad cuz I'm quiet. 

I feel more dead inside as time goes on. I used to be so full of life. I had a love for life. Now it's like I'm standing in the middle of a wasteland of lust, greed and deception with no where to get away from it. 

No one to comfort me. No one to care. Just no one. I don't think people understand the true depths of loneliness and how painful it is. It's a very dark place to be. But it's all I've known most of my life. 

The way people act anymore I have no real desire to spend time with them. Just a few minutes is about all I can stand before I'm wishing I were home by myself. I'm lonely but can't stand people. I don't understand it. I just know I hafta deal with it.

From a depressive stand point the people make it worse. They don't understand that you can't just "get over it." I can understand why some people do drugs. They need the escape. But for me there's no where to escape to. It's just me and the 4 walls. No way out. No one to go hang out with. No one to talk to on the phone. No one I even like. (Keep in mind this is in real time not including the folks here on the forum) And I'm loathe to let anyone in anymore because it always ends the same way. I get hurt while they go on about their merry way like nothing happened. 

The rage that was there is slowly starting to settle. Maybe my brain has finally accepted that this is it. Maybe it is.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

Sleepless in where? Kansas? Yes I believe so.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

LOL!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 31, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I'm not sleeping again. Figured I might as well find something to do. With music going in the Music Box I figured I'd write.
> 
> I know several of us on this forum suffer from bouts of depression. I am one of them. I grew up never feeling like I was wanted...needed...or worth anything. Now into old age I am walking along pretty much unseen and unheard. At least that's how it *feels*. But if I'm cared about in real life (the one on my side of the pc)...then why are there no people in my real life here to prove to me that I matter? They only seem to care when they're being nosy or they want something from me. Otherwise it's as if I don't exist.
> 
> ...


I hear you, @MarciKS.  Especially the part ‘I’m lonely but I can’t stand people.”   Let me think more about what you said and my own situation, then I’ll write more. ::hugs::


----------



## Lara (Mar 31, 2021)

You are a fragile gentle sweet soul Marci. I wish we lived closer. I know you would like me . But sadly we don't. Are you allowed to have a pet where you are? Especially a dog (not a puppy...has to be a good match for you...a 3-5 yr old dog with a gentle quiet spirit and soulful eyes).Dogs are better than people....by leaps and bounds.

But you do have one very real friend and you must focus him. He loves you beyond measure and I know you love him. Stay strong. I know what you mean about people. Nobody is as wonderful as we are


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 31, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I'm not sleeping again. Figured I might as well find something to do. With music going in the Music Box I figured I'd write.
> 
> I know several of us on this forum suffer from bouts of depression. I am one of them. I grew up never feeling like I was wanted...needed...or worth anything. Now into old age I am walking along pretty much unseen and unheard. At least that's how it *feels*. But if I'm cared about in real life (the one on my side of the pc)...then why are there no people in my real life here to prove to me that I matter? They only seem to care when they're being nosy or they want something from me. Otherwise it's as if I don't exist.
> 
> ...


It is the same for a lot of us, and that brings no comfort except to know what you are saying is not unusual in any way, and you are not alone in these feelings or this reality.  I am a specialist at being taken advantage of, .  Trusting where I should not, listening to others issues, and being left behind.

When my phone rings it’s a telemarketer or a doctor’s office or, lately a spam artist calling from social security .  I am fortunate that my son with DS calls everyday to tell me he’s OK.  My other son, who lives nearby, calls to see if I am still alive-Ok, mom, got to go, glad you are alive.  My daughter texts about my great granddaughter.  And my mother, not very often, to tell me how she is, not ask how I am.

But a friend, someone to socialize with?-in person?  Nope.  Impossible to meet anyone in this neighborhood, in my current life, in Covid-19 times.  But, I rarely want to be bothered anymore and that’s the truth.  And I think it’s might be the same for you.  We crave interaction, comfort, caring, friendship, someone to care if we live or die; but don’t necessarily want to give all that back in return.  It’s a lot of work, those types of friendships.

So we isolate ourselves to avoid the bother of it all, an endless circle of sadness, depression, need, and want caused by ourselves, IMO.

I like the distance friendships of the forum.  Some of the friendships here might be real, some are obviously not, but it certainly fills our social needs, IMO, without risking ourselves too badly.  True, people still get their feelings hurt but it’s more recoverable than in person.  I whine, vent, share, without my words going all over my town.  If people do want to listen, than that’s fine.  If they don’t that fine as well.  The forum works really well for me.

Anyway, this is my take on my life this morning, , tomorrow I might feel differently, as might you, life is ever changing which can be a good thing.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

*So we isolate ourselves to avoid the bother of it all, an endless circle of sadness, depression, need, and want caused by ourselves, IMO.*

If I had my way...I'd have friends. But I don't get to make that decision. You can't force people to come visit or call or even socialize. You can't make people like you. I isolate in order to avoid any further hurt. I've gotten to a point where I simply can't take anymore. So I've chosen to lock it all away. If that makes sense.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 31, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *So we isolate ourselves to avoid the bother of it all, an endless circle of sadness, depression, need, and want caused by ourselves, IMO.*
> 
> If I had my way...I'd have friends. But I don't get to make that decision. You can't force people to come visit or call or even socialize. You can't make people like you. I isolate in order to avoid any further hurt. I've gotten to a point where I simply can't take anymore. So I've chosen to lock it all away. If that makes sense.


It does make sense.

It sounds like you also have been taken advantage of and I understand wanting friends.  I wanted friends when I was younger but I was not allowed to socialize and didn’t not learn the skill of making and holding friends.  So when I had a friend, I over did it, and was taken advantage of in the process.  If I wanted to keep that friend, I could not be me.

This cycle repeated itself endlessly, not with a group of friends, but with A friend who drew me into their group.  I didn’t need a group.  But maybe that is how it works, in order to have a friend you have to over due repeatedly for them, agree even when you disagree, join their group, and be more true to them then to yourself.

Works when you are young.  Works when you are desperate.  Works when you want a group situation.  But it always barely worked for me, because I did not lie, and you have to lie.  Friends don’t want reality or the truth, they mostly want the lie.  Yes, that looks great on you.  

After high school, I started to not care.  I hung with a few young woman, very few, like me.  One good friend who died.  Thirty years ago.  Then another good friend who “disappeared” four years ago.  A Canadian, here illegally, dodging the law.  

Now it would not work at my age.  I just can’t invest the energy it would take.  I hope you find someone though, sounds like you are up to it.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

*LOL @the avatar*

Morning.

*Sips * I actually got 8 hrs of sleep. Woohooooooooooooooooo! I was in so much agony yesterday that I laid on my ice pack for a while. Then when I went to bed I laid on my back on a heating pad for a while then rolled onto the broken side on the pad for awhile. Feel a little better this morning.

No big plans today beyond taking a shower. Might get another chapter done in my food handlers course. Got nothing else to do.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> It does make sense.
> 
> It sounds like you also have been taken advantage of and I understand wanting friends.  I wanted friends when I was younger but I was not allowed to socialize and didn’t not learn the skill of making and holding friends.  So when I had a friend, I over did it, and was taken advantage of in the process.  If I wanted to keep that friend, I could not be me.
> 
> ...


Not really up to it. Don't have the energy or desire for it anymore. I just like being made to feel like I don't matter. To anyone. Ya know?


----------



## Lara (Mar 31, 2021)

I don't have any friends either Marci. But I believe it's going to happen. Just keep believing. Even if it never happens, believing and hope will make you a little happier. Just love yourself and people will like you. I like you


----------



## SetWave (Mar 31, 2021)

I know the feeling. Just remember you are your own best friend.


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 31, 2021)

You matter to many of us here in the forum (and I haven't even known you that long as others).   You are a true gem and hopefully a friend.  Hang in there.  You are special, whether you believe it or not.  Keep on *grinning*.   Hugs to you!


----------



## PamfromTx (Mar 31, 2021)

That avatar !!!  lol


----------



## Ruby Rose (Mar 31, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Each day we are blessed with a new day. Today I had no plans to return here this soon. But I have decided that I no longer want to allow people to control my life with their proclivities. We are all who we are. And one person should not be given the power to destroy the world for another. I'm sick of letting people hurt me just because they can. Today is a new day. The thing that took me down is now a thing of the past. I refuse to dwell on it or even think about it anymore. What's done is done.
> 
> And on that note...we are seeing a decrease in COVID numbers where I live. However I'm not certain how long that will last. With some states opening up & dropping mask mandates on top of that new African strain that's supposed to be in the US by April if it's not already...I just don't think we are gonna do well with this. I hope that millions more won't lose their lives to this virus.
> 
> ...


I try very hard to dwell on the moment which isn't always that easy but today is good, our roller-coaster clipper consisting of high winds, etc...leaving us with -16 C, has abated for now...plus I just baked two breads and they are looking good doing their thing in the oven so I am feeling relatively happy! Take care!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> I try very hard to dwell on the moment which isn't always that easy but today is good, our roller-coaster clipper consisting of high winds, etc...leaving us with -16 C, has abated for now...plus I just baked two breads and they are looking good doing their thing in the oven so I am feeling relatively happy! Take care!


I like bread.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

SetWave said:


> I know the feeling. Just remember you are your own best friend.


Pretty pathetic but it's better than not even liking yourself either. LOL


----------



## drifter (Mar 31, 2021)

Thinking, thinking, wishing I could help but knowing  an old man is as useless as a stack of dirty dishes, 
but that doesn't make me stop wishing. But if I was something special, could transform my self to a useful 
robot with feelings, I'd knock on your door and say it's the helpful man bringing good news and good feedlings
and just the right medicine to make you well. You can take off for another month and you want have to cworry about 
another think. I'll cook for you, cook what you like and you won't have to worry about groceries, I'll furnish everything, 
especially the emoional things. I'll rock you and sing to you, tell you not to worry, I'll be right here, and I'll hug you and rock 
you. and sing, "rock a by baby in the tree top, when the wind blows the cradle will rock, and when the wind stops the cradle
won't fall cause I'll be right here to see that ir don't." And you will sleep, peacefully all the night through and then you will ask
'who are you?' And I will answer, just an ol;d man to take care of you till you're on your own again.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

You guys help make my days a little brighter so that's a good thing.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 31, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Not really up to it. Don't have the energy or desire for it anymore. I just like being made to feel like I don't matter. To anyone. Ya know?


Well, my husband has certainly made it clear that I do not matter to him, made it loud and clear.  I am just here so he doesn’t have to split the money with me or keep things clean etc., or in case he needs to be taken care of.  

I don’t matter to my children in the way you want to matter to someone, or in the way I want to matter to someone.  I a am realist if nothing else.  At 74 I have reached that age, and physical condition, where the “normal” children are worried about having to take care of me at some point, and it depends on the child, of course.  My son, with DS, will be devastated when I die.  But he is the only one and he will get over it.

My oldest son will be a bit sad.  My daughter will put on an emotional show of great sadness, but it will be a show.  These two have Asperger‘s syndrome, especially my daughter, so she has learned to fake it, quite well, as has my son.  . My really disabled son will be sad, a few tears, shrug it off, and he’s fine.

I have no illusions of my worth at this point in time.  I raised very independent people-a curse and a blessing .

So yes, I know I don’t really matter, like I’d like to matter, to anyone.  I don’t matter much at all.

Since a child when anyone had to choice between my brother and my self, my brother was chosen.  My beloved grandmother, when I was 17, chose a younger half sibling who was 2 years old blonde hair, blue eyed, adorable lovely little darling over a continued relationship with me.

My biological brother was raised like the Prince of the family, and I was the dog.  He was taught not to care for me, and he doesn’t.

*I cannot waste my time anymore over people who will not or cannot give me what I think I want or need.*  I comprise with them all to keep them in my life.  I keep my mouth shut.  I put up with the pain and heart ache because I love them all dearly amd wished they cared as much for me as I do for them.  But they don’t.  So I accept who they are, and take the crumbs.

I am responsible for my happiness, not them.  I can chose to wallow in my depression over my plight in life or pull up my new well fitting cute big girl panties and make the best of what I have. I try to do my best with the occasional pity party.

But, yes, I do not have the energy to deal with one more in person persons “rules” over friendship.  It is simply not worth it, to me.  Senior forum is enough for me.  There are people here I truly like and care for very much.  I am cautiously optimistic that some of us could be friends.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 31, 2021)

Ruby Rose said:


> I try very hard to dwell on the moment which isn't always that easy but today is good, our roller-coaster clipper consisting of high winds, etc...leaving us with -16 C, has abated for now...plus I just baked two breads and they are looking good doing their thing in the oven so I am feeling relatively happy! Take care!


I am going to try and make biscuits in the near future


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

If you had a cat the cat could make biscuits for you. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

I love how work calls this sick leave. I call it practicing for retirement. LMAO


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 31, 2021)

Well, lots of people have chimed in with good words, their own struggles/experience and advice.  

I will just add a few thoughts...  I've never been very good with the whole social thing--I either remain in the background or put myself too much forward and come off as socially "awkward" to put it nicely.  I find I do best in the work environment, where my skills are appreciated and people *want* me around.  But five o'clock arrives and (even before COVID) nobody wants to hang out as friends.

So that's one of my goals as I get ready for retirement in the next 18-24 months... work toward building up a network of contacts/friends I enjoy being with and who enjoy being with me.  But I don't anticipate that it will take up most of my time; I still see myself alone alot, so planning for that too... travel, photography, classes maybe.

I guess the bottom line is, I can affect changes in this area only with things I have control over.  I plan to focus on that and try to be grateful for whatever progress I can make.  If it ends up being "me, myself and I," then--ok--we'll work with that.

I'm sorry for your struggles, @MarciKS.  It's a bummer and no mistake.  ::hugs::


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Well, lots of people have chimed in with good words, their own struggles/experience and advice.
> 
> I will just add a few thoughts...  I've never been very good with the whole social thing--I either remain in the background or put myself too much forward and come off as socially "awkward" to put it nicely.  I find I do best in the work environment, where my skills are appreciated and people *want* me around.  But five o'clock arrives and (even before COVID) nobody wants to hang out as friends.
> 
> ...


Well really that's all you can do. Just deal with what's on the plate in front of ya. And pray nobody serves brussel sprouts. LOL


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 31, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Well, lots of people have chimed in with good words, their own struggles/experience and advice.
> 
> I will just add a few thoughts...  I've never been very good with the whole social thing--I either remain in the background or put myself too much forward and come off as socially "awkward" to put it nicely.  I find I do best in the work environment, where my skills are appreciated and people *want* me around.  But five o'clock arrives and (even before COVID) nobody wants to hang out as friends.
> 
> ...


The only thing I was exciting about concerning the new money pit house, was it was near where I wanted to take some classes at the high school.  Gee, thanks Covid-19.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

If someone asked me where I might see myself at 70 I would likely tell them still slaving away in the hospital kitchen with 9000 squirrels outside my house every day looking for seed. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

I've noticed several comments on this forum referring to Tourette's and it bothers me that people don't understand it. I've had it since I was 9 yrs old. People have misconceptions about TS because they don't know what it is and they don't understand it. I'm going to provide a few links in case someone is interested. Just because someone has a twitch in their arm doesn't mean they have Tourette's. Just because someone swears doesn't mean they have Tourette's and people with Tourette's aren't stupid. Our brains still work and we can still think just like anyone else. I've noted over the years that people think people with Tourette's are retarded. 

It's not us that's retarded. LOL!

This first link is to the Tourette's Association of America. There's several links on there to explain TS in detail.
TSA

This second one deals with a lot of myths about Tourette's that come from people not having any knowledge about this disorder.
Myths

When people ask me about it I often explain to them that it's as if the wires that run from the brain to the muscles and nerves are getting crossed and telling the body to do something else. Example: Instead of my arm sitting still when I'm doing nothing...it might jerk up and out. (mine used to jerk up and to the side) Some peoples brains send a communication telling them to clear their throat all day long. On the surface most people find this amusing. But I can't even begin to tell you how frustrating this is to live with.

There are usually things attached to it like Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. Tourette's is usually holding hands with some other condition. The two spend 24/7 making your life a living hell.

I don't have the luxury of being normal. Sitting still. Relaxing. I'm keyed up 24/7...365 days a year. I don't tic like I used to but it's still there. It rears it's ugly head every so often. Scares the hell outta people. They think I'm having a seizure. LMAO!

I can laugh about it now because I've lived with it for so long. You'd be amazed how funny certain situations can be with this.

Anyway...hope ya learned a little something.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

Time to forage for more food. That bagel didn't quite do the trick.


----------



## Jules (Mar 31, 2021)

Marci, is it painful when you walk?  A couple of short walks a day might help.  

I’m sure glad that you got 8 hours of sleep last night.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

i get up and walk around the house. doc wants me to try to do a little more just to get things moving again and see where i am weight lifting wise. i'm getting around a lot better than i was.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

i've been trying to come up with a fun thing to do on my game island for others to participate in while visiting. so i'm trying to make teensy weensy little bingo tiles. it's not working. lol! so i am making little tiles with numbers from each letter in the word bingo. 3 x 3 tile cards so they can read the numbers. i can always go in and edit the numbers from time to time. give away little prizes and crap. might be kinda fun. i'm gonna make a card for each letter and lay em out on the ground. gotta figure out a system for marking the numbers. it's not gonna be traditional that's for sure. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

and now....it's time for a visit with ben & jerry


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

@Aneeda72 i'm enjoying this for both of us.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 31, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> @Aneeda72 i'm enjoying this for both of us.


I am drooling


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I am drooling


well don't get it on me! LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

Might eat the other pint too. In the mood to drown sorrows tonight.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

so one tile for bingo isn't gonna get r done. i'm gonna hafta make giant bingo. for two. should be interesting.


----------



## Pecos (Mar 31, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> You matter to many of us here in the forum (and I haven't even known you that long as others).   You are a true gem and hopefully a friend.  Hang in there.  You are special, whether you believe it or not.  Keep on *grinning*.   Hugs to you!View attachment 157581


I will second that. MarciKS brings a lot of plan old fun to the forum.


----------



## MarciKS (Mar 31, 2021)

Marci is in the middle of freaking out. My dad emailed. He wants to come have lunch and honestly I don't feel safe going out to eat. Not sure what to do. I don't wanna hurt his feelings or make him mad but he's asking more of me than I'm comfortable with. Last damn thing I need is COVID on top of a broken rib.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Mar 31, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Marci is in the middle of freaking out. My dad emailed. He wants to come have lunch and honestly I don't feel safe going out to eat. Not sure what to do. I don't wanna hurt his feelings or make him mad but he's asking more of me than I'm comfortable with. Last damn thing I need is COVID on top of a broken rib.


Ask him to pick up something and bring it to ur apartment?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Ask him to pick up something and bring it to ur apartment?


*i don't know. i don't know what to do. i love my father but i have zero interest in public dining right now...shot or no shot.

alright...time for bed. cya later!*


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2021)

*to sleep or not to sleep? obviously not tonight.*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 1, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Marci is in the middle of freaking out. My dad emailed. He wants to come have lunch and honestly I don't feel safe going out to eat. Not sure what to do. I don't wanna hurt his feelings or make him mad but he's asking more of me than I'm comfortable with. Last damn thing I need is COVID on top of a broken rib.


We went out to eat now that we are vaccinated and didn’t catch Covid-19.  Go somewhere where you can sit and eat outside.  I don’t wear my masks on my walks outside anymore.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2021)

*not sure but i may have refractured my rib. *


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2021)

*is right. hopefully it's just strained but it felt like it cracked again and i'm hurting worse.*


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 1, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *is right. hopefully it's just strained but it felt like it cracked again and i'm hurting worse.*


What were you doing when this happened?  Push ups?  We all told you to rest and be careful, so rest and be careful!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2021)

No. Because of my COPD I cough. I was taking cough suppressant but it also has expectorant in it. It makes me cough more and harder. That's how come it broke the first time. I may have refractured it this morning during a coughing fit that couldn't be helped. Either that or I aggravated the hell outta the bone.

In other non rib related news...I finished my food handlers course...took the exam & passed so I can receive my certificate.

Also our yearly state tests are here. They aren't due till Nov. but I will likely get started on them. They are a pain in the .


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2021)

Got one Healthstream lesson done. Working on giant Bingo now.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 1, 2021)

Gonna call the doctors office tomorrow & leave a message with the doc about what happened with my rib and see what she wants me to do. I'm in pretty bad pain again.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

I must have rebroken it. I am in so much pain.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 2, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I must have rebroken it. I am in so much pain.


No no no I didn’t mean to press ‘like’!!   So sorry you are hurting more again @MarciKS


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> No no no I didn’t mean to press ‘like’!!   So sorry you are hurting more again @MarciKS


It's ok Cin I don't take offense. I know what you mean. I got 3 more hrs till I can call the clinic. God knows how long it will take for them to get back to me.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 2, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> It's ok Cin I don't take offense. I know what you mean. I got 3 more hrs till I can call the clinic. God knows how long it will take for them to get back to me.


Does your insurance have an instant care?  We have these walk in clinics and can go right in.  I like them because when I go to my doctor my visits are at least an hour and usually two hours .  At the clinic, they address the immediate issue and 15 minutes with doc and I’m out the door.

 I know, you know, the danger is that you could puncture a lung, and even though you know this, I am reminding you to be super careful as you wait.  Keep us informed.  It might be time you start thinking of claiming disability at work and insuring you don’t have to do ANY lifting when you go back.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Does your insurance have an instant care?  We have these walk in clinics and can go right in.  I like them because when I go to my doctor my visits are at least an hour and usually two hours .  At the clinic, they address the immediate issue and 15 minutes with doc and I’m out the door.
> 
> I know, you know, the danger is that you could puncture a lung, and even though you know this, I am reminding you to be super careful as you wait.  Keep us informed.  It might be time you start thinking of claiming disability at work and insuring you don’t have to do ANY lifting when you go back.


Urgent care doesn't open till 8 and I'd rather deal with the doc that's been with me on this since the beginning because of the FMLA stuff. You can puncture a lung or even arteries. You can also collapse a lung so I totally understand. It hurts too much to move anyway.

I can't go back unless I can lift because that's part of my job. We don't have time to be running around doing the leg work for someone else. We are a very busy commercial kitchen. I have no short term disability on my ins coverage so that's a no go.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

Docs been called so now I gotta wait for a reply.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 2, 2021)

@MarciKS - I'm so sorry you've re-injured that rib. It's so unfair!
I'm hoping for the best. Don't you have a percentage of disability pay from your work benefits?

Get well, Girl!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> @MarciKS - I'm so sorry you've re-injured that rib. It's so unfair!
> I'm hoping for the best. Don't you have a percentage of disability pay from your work benefits?
> 
> Get well, Girl!


In order to have disability pay I have to have disability insurance. My Earned Illness runs out the 13th. After that I'm on my own.

I have an appt for 2 this afternoon. Hopefully they can do something for me.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

can't sleep laying down...can't sleep sitting up....wish i were dead...spaghetti-o's are ready.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

if for some reason i don't make it back on tonight....might be in the hospital depending on what doc wants to do with me.

i'm gonna request dr kavorkian...


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

i'm back with more narcos & they took 4 more pics of my ribs.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

gonna take my last 2 tramadol and try to eat and maybe get a sleep but i don't know. no position is comfortable right now.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

least i'm not in the hospital. i win! lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

still no sleep. maybe tomorrow. *shrugs*


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

be back later probably....


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 2, 2021)

Do you have the report from the X-rays?  What did the doc say?  Did it break more?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Do you have the report from the X-rays?  What did the doc say?  Did it break more?


hon i probably won't know till monday. it was after 4 by the time i got home. they all close at 5.

gonna go watch Step Up All In (dance movie)


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

Movie is good so far. They keep advertising a Quesalupa from Taco Bell.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

Here's a trivia question for Saturday...
What are the units for the measurements of radioactive element activity?​


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 2, 2021)

thought i posted that. 

gonna try to sleep.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2021)

The great ribbed one has decided it was time for me to awaken. Once again...4 hrs later... 
My first day back to work I'll probably be so exhausted I'll fall asleep in the green jello.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2021)

Gonna go see if I can catch a little more sleep.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2021)

*Another 4 hrs later...TADA!*


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2021)

Pain has settled down some at the moment but one wrong move jabs me. I was able to sleep for a little bit laying down thank God. My stomach was threatening to revolt.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2021)

If things ever calm down with the COVID I found some virtual walks on YouTube that can be done on a treadmill. I could use that at work in our gym there. Something to consider.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 3, 2021)

Hope you are feeling better @MarciKS


----------



## Lizzie00 (Apr 3, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> If things ever calm down with the COVID I found some virtual walks on YouTube that can be done on a treadmill. I could use that at work in our gym there. Something to consider.


WOW, how cool! This is a textbook example of ya only know what ya know, i had no idea that such a thing existed.  Talk about knocking my tread-millin’ up a notch....manyyy notches really. Thx so much Marci for turning me on to these virtual walks...i prolly need to get a life but i’m actually pretty darn excited....i just watched part of one on utube and geesh....talk about GORGEOUS!

Ty, ty, ty!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2021)

Lizzie00 said:


> WOW, how cool! This is a textbook example of ya only know what ya know, i had no idea that such a thing existed.  Talk about knocking my tread-millin’ up a notch....manyyy notches really. Thx so much Marci for turning me on to these virtual walks...i prolly need to get a life but i’m actually pretty darn excited....i just watched part of one on utube and geesh....talk about GORGEOUS!
> 
> Ty, ty, ty!


well they have special equipment...treadmills and bikes and stuff that have computers on them that have these type of exercise programs in them. i can't afford that and don't have room for such a thing but i like the idea of making my walk less boring. i have a tablet with headphones and internet access at work so i can lay the tablet in this slot on the machine and get it going and put my buds in and enjoy a walk without disturbing anyone else. i wanna wait till things settle down more with the covid before i do that. 

i can always fire one up on my laptop and just walk along in place here at the house too. i'm trying to heal from a broken rib right now so i'm sitting here getting fat. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 3, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Hope you are feeling better @MarciKS


pain has been a little better today. still gotta be super careful though. it nips me if i move wrong. thanks for checking in. *hugs*


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

can't get back to sleep. hurting pretty good at the moment.


----------



## Lara (Apr 4, 2021)

awww...I missed all of what's going on with you Friday and Saturday but now that I know, you'll be in my prayers and I'll pray that the doctors have wisdom, knowledge, and a keen eye when viewing your x-rays. You've been through so much. I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

Lara said:


> awww...I missed all of what's going on with you Friday and Saturday but now that I know, you'll be in my prayers and I'll pray the doctors wisdom, knowledge, and a keen eye when viewing your x-rays. You've been through so much. I'm so sorry to hear this.


Thanks Lara. You're so kind.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

gonna try to sleep some more...bbl


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

got a few hrs of sleep. trying to stay awake so not sure how long i'm in for. lol!

i keep nodding off


----------



## Lizzie00 (Apr 4, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i can always fire one up on my laptop and just walk along in place here at the house too. i'm trying to heal from a broken rib right now so i'm sitting here getting fat. lol!


Covid Hair and Covid Fat....we’re all in this together, don’tcha know....lolololol

p.s.   hope that rib heals up quick!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 4, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> hon i probably won't know till monday. it was after 4 by the time i got home. they all close at 5.
> 
> gonna go watch Step Up All In (dance movie)


What did the doctor say about your sore bum?


----------



## MickaC (Apr 4, 2021)

@MarciKS    So sorry you're still dealing with such pain.
Truly hope you can get some relief.....sooner than later.....has been too long.
I know this is really getting you down.
Thinking of you.....wishing all this will go away.....and give you some comfort.
Take special care.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> What did the doctor say about your sore bum?


@Aneeda72 I probably won't know anything until they get the radiology report Monday. It settled down enough yesterday for me to get some rest. Hurts like the dickens right now. Slept too long on it maybe. Don't know. I need to cough so trying gently in little bits. I still have to try to keep my lungs clear to avoid pneumonia.

*laughs @ the COVID HAIR COVID FAT remark* I got it all! I emailed the folks a pic of my bed head one day and mom peed a little when she laughed. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

MickaC said:


> @MarciKS    So sorry you're still dealing with such pain.
> Truly hope you can get some relief.....sooner than later.....has been too long.
> I know this is really getting you down.
> Thinking of you.....wishing all this will go away.....and give you some comfort.
> Take special care.


TY hon. I'm trying!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

slept 4...was awake for 30 maybe...slept another 4 1/2. wouldn't be sleeping at all without the pain meds. so i'm glad they at least let me have them.

still trying to wake up. i'm getting ready for dose now of medicine so not sure how long i'll be on. might end up going back to bed. i don't know. i've been so exhausted that i'll take whatever sleep i can get.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

*enjoys ramen noodles & a newspaper*


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

how does someone drive a car with their hands cuffed behind their back?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

with as much cleaning as the neighbor has been doing lately i should have her come clean my place. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

Huffington Post:
New Jersey Gym Owner Offers Free Memberships To Those Who Refuse Vaccines | HuffPost

New Study Shows Sleep Could Be Linked To Lower Risk Of COVID-19 | HuffPost Life

Do Your Vaccine Side Effects Predict How You'd React To COVID-19? | HuffPost Life


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

gonna attempt a nap


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

nap will hafta wait till my next round of pain meds kicks in. 

watching a movie...
Cowboy Counsellor (1932) - Watch & Download Free | BnWMovies.com


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

*waits on pizza*


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

if life was wrestle mania the neighbor lady would be goin down today. she's been slammin and bangin and thumpin and bumpin all week. today it was louder and i was trying to rest. i got mad and started slamming doors on my side. let her complain. i'll tell the landlord exactly what she's doing. she's supposedly disabled and can't work but she can spend seven days in a row...all damn day long cleaning...moving furniture...and running up and down from the basement with laundry. don't sound disabled to me. she gives me any grief i think i'm gonna be makin a phone call.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

*munches pizza* yummy!!

i have done nothing but sleep off and on all day. i feel rested at the moment. rib feels pretty good for right now.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

be back later (bbl)

gonna go play video games


----------



## Lara (Apr 4, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *munches pizza* yummy!! ...i feel rested at the moment. rib feels pretty good for right now.


Well of course. Pizza heals all kinds of ailments. We should have thought of that before


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 4, 2021)

i think i'm dying...i have a game friend that is hilarious and he gets me to laughing and then i bout damn near die from the pain. had to send him back to his own island tonight cuz it was too much. i told him when i'm better we'll have a blast. but for right now it's just more than i can manage. *keels over*

cya all tomorrow


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 4, 2021)

Some Peeps treats for you.  Hope you get plenty of rest/sleep tonight.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2021)

Morning everyone. 

Thanks @PamfromTx 

In one of the other threads on here they were discussing dating someone younger or older. I'm not begrudging anyone of love and joy however they choose to find it. However, for myself personally, I find it to be very undesirable. What does someone that much younger see in an old fart beyond the $ they can achieve when that individual passes on? I wouldn't want someone sticking around for the inheritance.

I would prefer to date someone close to my own age. But now that these men know there's a chance they can interest someone 30 yrs younger they're looking at them and women like myself don't stand a chance at finding love unless we go younger or older. I'm not doing that. I've had younger men. Not interested. And I sure as hell don't want someone 30 yrs older. All that's gonna involve is helping take care of them. Either way I'm not interested in being a babysitter. And I don't want someone waiting for me to kick the bucket for possible monetary gain.

The younger folks get our jobs...get our dating pool. I mean damn...why do they have to have everything? Why can't they go take from their own generation? And why shouldn't I be allowed to be offended when I get a sneer for being my age cuz I don't look like a 30 yr old? Most women don't look like that in reality. We are frumpy and plump. We don't make it a habit of running around in tight revealing clothes because it's disgusting.

I don't wanna be with a man that would rather be leering at half dressed 30 yo. No thank you. I would rather be alone.

*sips coffee*


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2021)

Also no word yet from the clinic about my xrays.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2021)

Thinking of you, Marci.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 5, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Morning everyone.
> 
> Thanks @PamfromTx
> 
> ...


Well, I refuse to date anyone, it’s bad enough my husband acts like such a jerk, I don’t need another jerk in my life.  And, yes, I am, and plump, well, slightly over plump but headed towards plump, anyway I am not frumpy.  I have never been frumpy.  

I look more like a homeless old fat lady looking for a chair.


----------



## Lara (Apr 5, 2021)

Marci...you go girl...you tell 'em!! Hahaha. Speaking of frumpy and dating or marrying people our own age for love. I think you would get a kick out of watching "Worn" on Netflix. It's a short "movie" or documentary where they interview a few of the residence at Cypress Cove in Kissamee Florida. All sizes, shapes, and ages but mostly retirees...clothing is optional.

The word "Worn" refers to their favorite piece of clothing and why...or in the case of those who prefer "no clothing or partial clothing", they're just asked why. The couple interviewed the most are completely naked but you don't see their nether regions. They are both seniors, so in love, and comfortable in their nudity despite weight- challenged...to say the least. I don't know if you're okay with that. It's a well done serious documentary...but I did find myself smiling a lot 

My daughter is the one who told me about it because she said we are always looking for something light that makes us smile. But she said, "You may not feel comfortable watching it, Mom, because there's nudity and I know how you are" LOL. I told her I would have no problem watching a documentary on it if their private parts weren't all out there. There are a few slip-ups here and there but you'd have to squint your eyes to see it...and I did


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2021)

You girls...LOL!

I have pretty much resigned myself to the fact that there is no one out there that can handle all this 24/7. I think I'm just too much for people. That's ok. I'm too much for me somedays.

You know...I hate when you emotionally support someone and they turn around and ignore you for no reason at all. I guess some people are just snobs. It's sad really. If they seek so much attention for their miseries why would they snub someone who was being supportive? People often confuse me which is one reason I don't mess with them much anymore. Makes my brain feel like it's gonna explode.

Hopefully the clinic will get back to me today. Still hurts pretty good. At this point I'm getting a little concerned about how much longer it's gonna take to heal up. The 13th is the last of my sick pay.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Well, I refuse to date anyone, it’s bad enough my husband acts like such a jerk, I don’t need another jerk in my life.  And, yes, I am, and plump, well, slightly over plump but headed towards plump, anyway I am not frumpy.  I have never been frumpy.
> 
> I look more like a homeless old fat lady looking for a chair.


You should see me in my tees and leggings with slip on shoes and bed head going to the clinic. It's embarrassing but I can't do nothing with my hair. I can barely get dressed. They're lucky I didn't show up in a bathrobe Monday. I lost the tie for it.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2021)

Insurance company sent me a form to fill out. If they don't get it within 45 days they will deny the claim. I think it was for the ER visit. I had to explain what was injured and how. I'm kinda surprised that information wasn't in the medical reports for them to see. I will go out later tonight and drop it in the drop box at the post office. I can't rely on the mailman to pick it up. If they have no mail for you they're not obligated to collect it. This sure has been a hassle being laid up. It's been great not having to work but it would've been better if it was actual vacation.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2021)

I've had enough for a little while. BBL.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 5, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Insurance company sent me a form to fill out. If they don't get it within 45 days they will deny the claim. I think it was for the ER visit. I had to explain what was injured and how. I'm kinda surprised that information wasn't in the medical reports for them to see. I will go out later tonight and drop it in the drop box at the post office. I can't rely on the mailman to pick it up. If they have no mail for you they're not obligated to collect it. This sure has been a hassle being laid up. It's been great not having to work but it would've been better if it was actual vacation.


It seem like “anything to creat a nuisance” is typical these days.
Hang in there.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2021)

It's almost 3:30 pm here. Doc hasn't even had a chance to look at my xrays from Friday yet. So at this point I don't know when I'll know more. I know his office has been pretty swamped.  Oh well. *Sighs*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2021)

That's frustrating for you.  I know they are busy on Mondays, but it doesn't seem like it would take more than 5 or ten minutes.
Then again, he or she'd have to spend time, telling someone what to tell you, or talking with you, or sending you a message, or making a note about it, which would take another ten or so.  

Oh well, as you said, nothing you can do about that, or about all the extra red tape,
which is put on the ill person to do. 

Can't change that either.  They want to argue about which company pays what, etc.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 5, 2021)

I just remembered that some doctor offices do those sorts of tasks, after closing for patient visits for the day.
There's a chance they might still get back to you.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I just remembered that some doctor offices do those sorts of tasks, after closing for patient visits for the day.
> There's a chance they might still get back to you.


Maybe. Likely not till tomorrow. I think the latest I've ever been called was at 6 pm. I missed the call that day. LOL

Doc was on sick leave so he's been backlogged.


----------



## Lara (Apr 5, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Doc was on sick leave so he's been backlogged.


What? Your doctor is sick? I saw a cartoon or joke one time that was saying "If you walk into the doctor's waiting room and his plants are dying then you might want to leave". But your Doc being sick takes that to a whole other dimension 

Seriously though, ask your Doc what the consequences are for an untreated broken rib....that might wake him up a little. He doesn't want a lawsuit.
It only takes 3 minutes to look at an x-ray to tell if it's serious and needs to be treated in a timely fashion.

How old is he? I get a little irked when a young doctor discriminates against seniors...like we're invisible.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2021)

Lara said:


> What? Your doctor is sick? I saw a cartoon or joke one time that was saying "If you walk into the doctor's waiting room and his plants are dying then you might want to leave". But your Doc being sick takes that to a whole other dimension
> 
> Seriously though, ask your Doc what the consequences are for an untreated broken rib....that might wake him up a little. He doesn't want a lawsuit.
> It only takes 3 minutes to look at an x-ray to tell if it's serious and needs to be treated in a timely fashion.
> ...


He's not sick now. He was on sick leave for a month after a surgery. Every time he comes back he's swamped. 

I just spent the past hr trying to sleep and quite unsuccessfully as I live next to a man who never rides the harley he owns. Every weekend he fires it up...revs it a few times...shuts it down. Today he let it run for the past hr. Some days it's enough to make me wanna get out of bed and march over to the neighbors homes that are disturbing me and start knocking the s*** outta people. I hate this entire town. It's noisy all the damn time. It's enough to make me wanna scream. Since I've moved here my anxiety has increased just from the racket alone. It's very stressful.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2021)

oh crap...i'm back. it is such an effort to keep my lungs clear with this rib. it has taken me all day to get up a couple rounds of congestion. now i'm hurting. hopefully it's over for the night cuz i don't think i can take much more of this torture tonight.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2021)

we had 4 new covid cases in the county today. only 2 in our hospital at present time.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 5, 2021)

dosed some cocoa & slapped on a lido patch. hopefully sleep will find its way.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 6, 2021)

Ugh...the FMLA company my employer uses sucks. They have been such a pain in the  since this whole thing started. This morning they sent me more paperwork to be filled out and faxed after we just went through this whole thing about me having no way to do this from home. I sent them an even nastier email this time. I'm already getting a headache from the stress. *Sighs*

I'm free to take my next pain pill now so that's what I'm doing. Had a rough night. No word yet on my xrays. Hopefully today. Last nights cough fest drove the pain clear into my back. They won't let me wear my brace cuz of the danger of pneumonia but sometimes I wear it gently for just a bit like an hr or so to help ease the pain a little. I feel like I slept good once I got there.

Having my coffee...time to wander the SF halls and see what's going on.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 6, 2021)

*wanders back out*


----------



## Lara (Apr 6, 2021)

Marci, "Regardless of whether you discuss your concerns with your employer, if you believe your employer is improperly refusing you paid sick leave, you may call 1-866-4US-WAGE (1-866-487-9243)." Or just call them with your questions.

The Dept. of Labor requires your employer to display a poster of your full FMLA rights. Google the poster if your employer doesn't have it up on the wall.

Also, did you know that FMLA also covers emotional distress and mental health? But there are things you must know so google it.

Try calling the Dept. of Labor if the 866 number above isn't helpful.

Try calling AARP, explain your situation, and ask them to intervene for you. Or at least give you advice as to how best to proceed. I'll bet they're very knowledgable about the brush off you're getting from your employer, FMLA, and maybe even knows how to maneuver FMLA. 
AARP claims to be our advocates.

Unfortunately, Human Resources at work is a farce. They aren't there to support the employees...only themselves and their colleagues. Don't waste your time. They don't care. They are "wolves in sheeps clothing" in my humble opinion lol.

If all else fails, call your state's Insurance Commissioner. Explain everything and the consequences of emotional stress you've had to navigate FMLA. I was refused a $600 refund from Geico one time and they drove me crazy for months giving me the run-around. I called my Insurance Commissioner, talked to his secretary, and received a $600 check the next day from Geico.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 6, 2021)

@Lara it's not the employer I'm having trouble with. It's the FMLA company they use. They're not denying me any benefits they're just giving me lots of run around and making things very difficult for me while I'm trying to heal. My employer has been really good about all this. 



So I did get one piece of good news at the moment. I did NOT in fact refracture the rib. I made it pretty angry though when my coughing strained it. LOL! I will likely hafta wait till the pain level gets more manageable before I can return to work. Doc said there's been significant healing so I'm on my way. Thank God!


----------



## Lara (Apr 6, 2021)

Great news that your rib is on the mend! Regarding all my advise in post 521, I had read a post of yours on the 24th that had said "the FMLA lady changed your status from leave of absence to short-term disability" and that your coverage was ending tomorrow on the 7th. So I must have missed an update on that. I'm just glad you're doing better now and have FMLA benefits still.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 6, 2021)

I will have sick pay up to the 13th of this month. After that my earned illness money is depleted. I have no short term disability coverage so I will be on my own with no paycheck until I can go back to work. Not through any fault of the employer. This is just how it is. With the amount of pain I'm still in I don't know at this point if I will be returning to work the 13th or not. It could be a couple more weeks out which is fine. I'm ok if I hafta miss a check and I'm not exceeding the 12 wk mark where my job is in danger. @Lara keep prayin honey. I need all the help I can get.   I would've responded sooner but I had to once again get dressed...load myself into the van and go to town to sign more flippin forms to fax off. Now I'm gonna go take a pain med and lay down.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 7, 2021)

Not sure what time I went to bed. Two a.m. maybe? I didn't have to get up in the middle of the night other than to go to the bathroom. I was able to lay on my tummy for a little bit which is my most comfy sleep position.

Gonna start trying to get somewhat dressed every day & start doing some wash a little to get back into moving more. Maybe I can gently get this back muscle to loosen up a little. It's a balled up knot back there now. Right under my shoulder blade. We'll see. This morning I'm taking my next dose of pain med. We'll see where it takes me. Might be back to sleep. Work never responded to yesterday's update so I don't know if that's a bad thing or not.

Got some storms last night that were pretty strong so I shut everything down & got my dosed drink & my book to read. Seems quiet here today. We'll see I guess. *goes to wander around*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 7, 2021)

That sounds like a good plan, Marci.  
Remember to increase extremely gradually though.

Very glad you got some extra sleep, and the x-ray showed some improving.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 7, 2021)

Kaila said:


> That sounds like a good plan, Marci.
> Remember to increase extremely gradually though.
> 
> Very glad you got some extra sleep, and the x-ray showed some improving.


The pain level comes and goes. I think later I'm gonna try to take a hot bath. See how I feel after that. We're supposed to get rain off and on so maybe a bath will be nice. This morning's first little coughing spell didn't hurt as bad as yesterday's. I will be careful. I promise. 

Edit: As I sat here typing this the knot in my back has loosened some on it's own. Let's hope that's progress.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 7, 2021)

This was in my email from Science News. I think it's interesting. It's talking about a new way to give the shots to help folks with allergies.

The latest science​_Vaccine allergies_​
_Severe allergic reactions to Pfizer’s and Moderna’s COVID-19 vaccines are rare, affecting 2.5 to 11.5 people out of every million who get a jab. Now, researchers think they know why some of those reactions happen, and they’re learning how to give the shots safely to avoid issues when these same folks go for their second dose.

The allergic reactions may be due to polyethylene glycol, or PEG, a substance used to stabilize the nanoparticles that encase the mRNA in the shots. Skin tests of a woman who had an anaphylactic reaction to the Pfizer vaccine revealed that she is *allergic to some forms of PEG*, including the type used in the mRNA-based vaccines, researchers report April 6 in Clinical & Experimental Allergy.  The woman had a history of allergic reactions to shower gels, shampoos, toothpaste and drugs that contain PEG, leading researchers to suspect the substance as the source of her allergic reaction to the vaccine. Some people who are allergic to PEG might also have a reaction to polysorbate 80, an ingredient in the AstraZeneca and Johnson & Johnson vaccines, the researchers note.

But there still might be a safe way for people with allergic reactions to the vaccines to get their shots, another study suggests. Two health care workers who each had anaphylactic reactions to their first doses of the Moderna vaccine still wanted to complete their vaccination. Both women were given the second dose as a series of five shots every 15 minutes, gradually building up to the full dose. One woman had no allergic reaction. The other had some itchiness after a couple of the doses, but it went away, and she developed no more serious symptoms. Those results indicate that people with the rare allergies to the vaccine may be able to get the shots *safely if the jabs are broken down into smaller doses*, researchers report April 6 in the Annals of Internal Medicine._


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 7, 2021)

I get the feeling some people think this virus is gonna magically disappear. But I think it's off in the background gathering strength for a comeback with a vengeance.  People need to stop thinking everything is gonna be just peachy when we're all vaccinated. There are many places seeing huge spikes in the numbers due to the strains. The more people are allowed to travel and huddle in large groups the more strains we're gonna see according to what I heard on the news this morning.

You might as well accept the fact that this thing isn't going away and you better come to terms with it. Otherwise you're gonna be in a world of hurt. Yes it would be dandy if we could get back to normal but I honestly don't think we're gonna see NORMAL ever again.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 7, 2021)

Evening update...
Cough has been much better today. Pain level is much much better. With any luck I'll sleep like a Lincoln Log tonight. Let's hope.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2021)

*looks at the content in today's "what's new" section & sighs* looks like another lurk day...


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2021)

I gotta stop uttering goodnight. I always come back. *SMH*


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2021)

Tree pollen is high right now so I'm miserable with allergies this evening. And I haven't even been outside.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2021)

It's been a busy day on the island. Got my campsite set up except for a log I need. I might have to make a different log bench to swap from another area. I'm trying to get a 5 star island. I have been a flower planting...fence making fool today. I gotta start connecting everything with paths and the paths are gonna need 9000 flowers. Oy! LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2021)

It was nice because one of my gaming friends came to visit my island and shop. He usually sits with me on the patio and we message back and forth. It's nice. He became unemployed when COVID hit and he's just now got an email to apply for a job. I hope he gets it. I'm sure unemployment sucks. There's not one place that COVID won't touch before we're done.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2021)

*eyes user list...tilts head...wonders*


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 8, 2021)

If the vaccines aren't working we're in big trouble. Big big trouble.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 9, 2021)

Morning...

A little sore this morning from last nights allergy cough but otherwise I'm ok. Might sit with the heating pad in a bit to warm that one sore spot. Slept most of the night through. Yay! Need to get some toast or something going. Tummy is starting to rumble. 

*Wanders the halls*


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 9, 2021)

you know...since the beginning of the pandemic there has been 2 opposite opinions on all of it. yes it can be picked up off a surface
no it can't

yes it can be spread at less than 6ft
then it was more than 6ft

masks work
no they don't

places that are open with no restrictions are doing better 
yet
i hear reports on the radio about brazil's numbers skyrocketing every day

the vaccines are safe
no they're not

the vaccines work
no they don't

i mean WTH people? how can group a tell group b without a shadow of a doubt that one or the other isn't true? for all we know the "powers that be" could be screwing with us and our lives and we'd never really know for sure. kinda like that area 51 crap. they can't even tell us for sure where this virus came from. the story keeps changing. somebody is lying. somebody is covering up. but the fact remains that people are getting sick and dying. as a nation we need to get our proverbial chit together and stay home and follow the damned guidelines when your out regardless of what your state or county mandates. we are all in this together because we are all responsible for whether or not we all survive. and to tell yourself anything different is just foolish. 

i'm gonna take another break from SF for a while. plus a few other sites i'm on cuz frankly i'm just about sick of the internet right now. stay safe and see you soon.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 9, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Morning...
> 
> A little sore this morning from last nights allergy cough but otherwise I'm ok. Might sit with the heating pad in a bit to warm that one sore spot. Slept most of the night through. Yay! Need to get some toast or something going. Tummy is starting to rumble.
> 
> *Wanders the halls*


Don't forget we're having those spaghettios!


----------



## Kaila (Apr 9, 2021)

I wondered if you know yet, when you will think you need to be trying to go back to work, Marci,

but I understand, if you need a break from this, then take one of course...
(not that you need my or anyone's permission!! )


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 11, 2021)

Morning *sips coffee*

Might be going back to work this week. We'll see what the doc says tomorrow. Wish this was retirement. LOL! I hate the idea of having to go back. I'm having such a nice time at home sleeping and stuff. 

I've been working on my game island trying to get it to a 5 star standard. It's not easy to decorate every little space but I've been looking at other peoples islands for ideas. Since I cleared out all the upper levels except for where my home is and where I placed the Statue of Liberty it's easier to maintain. It gets weeds and there's always something on the ground like branches and stuff. Now it's a much easier sweep with less places for the crap to be. LOL

There was an island fishing tourney yesterday. I managed all 3 trophies. And a new specimen for my museum.

Off to visit the game section...


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 11, 2021)

Ok this time I really am taking a break from the forum. This place is getting too crazy for me. I'll be back at some point. I think I wanna wait till things settle down some. This is just too unpleasant. 

Have a party in here while I'm gone or something. LOL!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 11, 2021)

Marci, I am so sorry I missed this thread. I am still a bit scrambled. I truly hope your pain dissipates soon, and your life regains some normalcy. You are much loved here on sf.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Ok this time I really am taking a break from the forum. This place is getting too crazy for me. I'll be back at some point. I think I wanna wait till things settle down some. This is just too unpleasant.
> 
> Have a party in here while I'm gone or something. LOL!


Sorry that you've decided to take a break, hope you decide to look in again soon. You can always PM me if you want


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 12, 2021)

just dropping in to do some housekeeping in here *looks at ignore list* i think it's gonna keep getting longer at the rate things are going. 

just an update: @Shalimar & @Glowworm i appreciate the well wishes. had my follow up today and get to finally return to work the 19th (next monday). relieved. sick of sitting here. 

cya all when i cya


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> just dropping in to do some housekeeping in here *looks at ignore list* i think it's gonna keep getting longer at the rate things are going.
> 
> just an update: @Shalimar & @Glowworm i appreciate the well wishes. had my follow up today and get to finally return to work the 19th (next monday). relieved. sick of sitting here.
> 
> cya all when i cya


Awww, @MarciKS , are you going to be healed by that date?   I hope and pray so.  Hugs!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 12, 2021)

I don't know what happened here that upset you Marci but I hope the break you take helps you out.  I'm glad to hear you are healing up good


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I don't know what happened here that upset you Marci but I hope the break you take helps you out.  I'm glad to hear you are healing up good


I'll be ok.  
It's just nice to sit back for a couple days & ignore the drama. LOL!

I'm almost 100% again. I go back the 19th so I'm gonna spend the next few days resting. I haven't done anything in a month and a half so yesterday I got winded just going across the parking lot. LOL! I'm sure a few days at work will cure some of that. I usually feel better once I'm up and on the go for a bit. The boss is gonna call me when the schedule comes out to let me know what I'm working. 

One lady had a heart attack. She'd been out for months and she tried to come back but it must not have worked out because she is now out for good. I know they're anxious for me to return. There's been a lot going on while I was away.

Listening to a little jazz and eating a little lunch. Excited about the prospect of a nap later. LOL! It's only gonna be 60 degrees today. 

Our Covid count is going back up again and they're fixing to discuss the mask mandate at the next city commission meeting. I think we're gonna be in a vicious cycle for a while.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

*sighs*

Sorry...this was just exasperation upon glancing at the topics list. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

Here's a better way to wear the surgical masks for better protection.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

might be back later. not sure.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

WHO Urges People to Take Pandemic Seriously As COVID-19 Cases Rise (businessinsider.com)


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

I'm looking at Spanish Flu articles and came across the above article.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

Spanish Flu - Symptoms, How It Began & Ended - HISTORY

This sound similar to anyone?
_However, a second, highly contagious wave of influenza appeared with a vengeance in the fall of that same year. Victims died within hours or days of developing symptoms, their skin turning blue and their lungs filling with fluid that caused them to suffocate. In just one year, 1918, the average life expectancy in America plummeted by a dozen years._


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

During the 1918 Pandemic, 'Mask Slackers' Were Labeled as Unpatriotic - HISTORY


----------



## Kaila (Apr 13, 2021)

Sadly yes,. it does sound familiar.  And they had even less info back then.

That mask suggestion (in the video you posted)
is a great improvement, when that's the only kind someone has available atm.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

This virus and it's back story sound similar to what we're going through right now. I find that odd.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Sadly yes,. it does sound familiar.  And they had even less info back then.
> 
> That mask suggestion (in the video you posted)
> is a great improvement, when that's the only kind someone has available atm.


I never even thought about messing with it to make it close like that. Pretty nifty idea. I saw it on a CDC video but I just grabbed the first thing YouTube had.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

riddles and games...what a day. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 13, 2021)

i'm glad i get to go back to work next week. i'm bored.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 14, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 14, 2021)

I wish there was a way to block entire threads so we didn't even have to see them on the list. 

Anyway...morning. 
Just waking up. Doing a breathing treatment. My O2 was 89 this morning when I woke up. I hate when it gets that low. I'm sure once I get back to work some of this stuff will improve with moving around. Still nothing to do except chilling out. 

Been busy trying to fill in empty spots and laying path down to connect everything on my video game. I'm planning to add some other area to it but I don't know what yet.


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 14, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I wish there was a way to block entire threads so we didn't even have to see them on the list.
> 
> Anyway...morning.
> Just waking up. Doing a breathing treatment. My O2 was 89 this morning when I woke up. I hate when it gets that low. I'm sure once I get back to work some of this stuff will improve with moving around. Still nothing to do except chilling out.


Same here Marci.

Hope your O2 levels improve


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 14, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Same here Marci.
> 
> Hope your O2 levels improve


Morning Glow. They will. It's just because I haven't been up running around. I have COPD and the more I keep moving the better but haven't been doing anything since I broke my rib.

How's your day going?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 14, 2021)

It's going well thanks. Been looking at possible solutions for a new car I can drive in my electric wheelchair. 

Feel free to PM me if you ever want to


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 14, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> It's going well thanks. Been looking at possible solutions for a new car I can drive in my electric wheelchair.
> 
> Feel free to PM me if you ever want to


I will.

Have you not had a car up till now?


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 14, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I will.
> 
> Have you not had a car up till now?


Yes I have, but up to now I've used a manual chair which I've folded up and put in the back seat. Now I need one I can get my electric chair into and drive sitting in that


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 14, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Yes I have, but up to now I've used a manual chair which I've folded up and put in the back seat. Now I need one I can get my electric chair into and drive sitting in that


Well good luck to you. I'm sure having to deal with that is no fun at all.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 14, 2021)

@RadishRose hey there lady. How you been?


----------



## katlupe (Apr 15, 2021)

Since you are going back to work, I guess that means you are feeling better? I hope so.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Since you are going back to work, I guess that means you are feeling better? I hope so.


I still have some discomfort but I'm well enough to resume my usual routine and work. I will still have to be careful but otherwise I'm fine. I think some of this stuff will clear up more once I get back to work. Sitting here doing nothing has done nothing for my lungs or my muscles around the rib so I'm sure the first couple days are gonna hurt like hell and it will be hard to breathe. But I'll manage. Once I recover from this completely I need to resume going up and walking on the treadmills in the gym every evening after work. That will help my lungs.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> @RadishRose hey there lady. How you been?


Hi, @MarciKS I've been pretty well thanks. Dared to go out to lunch with a friend last week. It felt so good! Pasta Carbonara; mmmmm.

Hope your rib is coming along!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Hi, @MarciKS I've been pretty well thanks. Dared to go out to lunch with a friend last week. It felt so good! Pasta Carbonara; mmmmm.
> 
> Hope your rib is coming along!


Rib is good. A little discomfort but otherwise fine. I imagine there will be some discomfort for a while. Took me long enough to heal up. I got my brace to wear to work so that should help. Taking some lido patches with me too.

That pasta sounds yummy.

I had enough points for a free pizza so that's what I'm having for lunch.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

Had to take the garbage out today cuz tomorrow is pickup day. I went ahead and fed the squirrels. Hopefully they forgive me for not being able to feed them for a month and a half.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Evening update...
> Cough has been much better today. Pain level is much much better. With any luck I'll sleep like a Lincoln Log tonight. Let's hope.


I thought only guys could sleep like Lincoln Logs


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I thought only guys could sleep like Lincoln Logs


no on occasion i do


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

like not with Aneeda lol!

sorry it took a bit to respond. took a nap.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> like not with Aneeda lol!
> 
> sorry it took a bit to respond. took a nap.


And Aneeda’s mind floats on down the gutter


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

goofball   

i put on some epic music in my music thread and fell asleep.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

man our topics list is just taking a turn for the worst anymore. cya later.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> man our topics list is just taking a turn for the worst anymore. cya later.


Take good care Marci, have a drink or two, too.  You'll feel better.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> man our topics list is just taking a turn for the worst anymore. cya later.


What topics?  Just don’t read the ones you don’t like  course you already know that.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Take good care Marci, have a drink or two, too.  You'll feel better.


I might have one tonight.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I might have one tonight.


I haven't been drinking at all lately.  Makes me feel horrible.  But I hope you enjoy yours!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I haven't been drinking at all lately.  Makes me feel horrible.  But I hope you enjoy yours!


I'll make a semi stiff one later so you can enjoy it with me in spirit. LOL


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I'll make a semi stiff one later so you can enjoy it with me in spirit. LOL


Cool!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

I found this and had to laugh because it's so not true.


----------



## MrPants (Apr 15, 2021)

Three fingers of the pride of Gimli on the rocks will fix ya right up


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Three fingers of the pride of Gimli on the rocks will fix ya right up
> View attachment 159959


Oh honey I only drink a couple capfuls in with something else. Water...soda pop...


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

Sorry...the party is in here tonight cuz I don't feel like leaving my room.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I wish there was a way to block entire threads so we didn't even have to see them on the list.
> 
> Anyway...morning.
> Just waking up. Doing a breathing treatment. My O2 was 89 this morning when I woke up. I hate when it gets that low. I'm sure once I get back to work some of this stuff will improve with moving around. Still nothing to do except chilling out.
> ...


Agree about blocking entire threads; I don't enjoy viewing people disagreeing about anything and everything.  Not sure that came out correctly... but you know what I mean.  People who contradict everything drive me up the wall.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Had to take the garbage out today cuz tomorrow is pickup day. I went ahead and fed the squirrels. Hopefully they forgive me for not being able to feed them for a month and a half.


This particular squirrel has been looking in to see if you'd feed it.  lol


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

they stand in the yard. like they come up on the walk or stand at the curb with their little front paws together and bob back and forth like they're looking to see i got anything for them. makes me feel terrible. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

i used to be able to turn off the auto play feature on my YouTube but it has disappeared. i've checked all the slots for settings and can't find a thing. so i apologize if you get something inappropriate in the mix after the first song.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2021)

This guy or gal wants to personally thank you for the much needed 'grub'.   lol


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

all these supermodels get the magazine covers and the fluffy girls get the Depends ads. what a crock a chit. skinny girls don't become incontinent? lol!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2021)

I am laughing like a nut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   You've got me started on looking for squirrels on the Internet now.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

must be a different cook at the hut tonight. the food is super good.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2021)

__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/313844667787721014/

Having a feast!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I am laughing like a nut!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   You've got me started on looking for squirrels on the Internet now.


want some help?
squirrel fun - Bing images


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> want some help?
> squirrel fun - Bing images


Thank you!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

don't get me laughing like a nut or i'll have to leave so i don't rebreak my rib. lol!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 15, 2021)

Thanks, it's time to feed my big squirrel (hubby).


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

if i get the crown out and get break my piggy bank open maybe we can get @MrPants to dance for us. *snickers*  someone's pain pill has kicked in....

i'm just kidding...


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)




----------



## MrPants (Apr 15, 2021)

Dance for liquor ...... I'm all in


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

that was worth coming back for. lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'm gonna head out. make me a drink and hopefully fade into the night. cya all tomorrow.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 15, 2021)

Just got done watching Black Mass with Johnny Depp. Pretty good. Going to bed now. Tata!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I found this and had to laugh because it's so not true.
> View attachment 159961


He will change his ways UNTIL he gets you, then he changes back, for the worst.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 16, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Agree about blocking entire threads; I don't enjoy viewing people disagreeing about anything and everything.  Not sure that came out correctly... but you know what I mean.  People who contradict everything drive me up the wall.


I don’t mind the first time someone contradicts something or the second but by the tenth time I am extremely frustrated.  I actually am so tired of the virus threads.  I would not block a thread, but I have blocked one person permanently and I occasionally block other individuals, temporarily, who temporarily frustrate me.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

*still laughing at the polar bear dancing*

morning. (at 12:47 pm) 

working on my game island and taking it easy. two more days then i go back to work. kinda looking forward to it but i know i'll miss home. 

i got bills to pay and a grocery list to make. might do some of my work homework if i get bored later. we have these state mandatory online tests we have to take. there's curriculum to watch on video before the test. there's lots of sections. we have till the 30th of November but i like to get it out of the way. they prefer we do it at work but i don't have the extra time...i don't like fighting over the computer time and i can't concentrate at work with everybody yapping and bugging me. so i do it at home with no pay and i don't care. they yell at us if we have overtime but they want it done at work. i haven't the free time to do it. some of the others don't work on theirs at all and they end up having to pay them to finish them in 1 or two days so they don't get pulled from the schedule. at least i don't do that.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

found this interesting...
Gun Violence in America: Why Is It So Hard to Stop? | Reader's Digest


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

bbl got stuff to do


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2021)

Why do people like to walk their dogs at 4am? That's the problem I have. I go to bed early, get off to sleep ok, then am inevitably woken at 4am with someone outside taking their  dog for a walk. It's a woman and she does keep her voice down but the dog doesn't bark quietly!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Why do people like to walk their dogs at 4am? That's the problem I have. I go to bed early, get off to sleep ok, then am inevitably woken at 4am with someone outside taking their  dog for a walk. It's a woman and she does keep her voice down but the dog doesn't bark quietly!


i don't know. maybe they figure less people around at that hr. but the dogs don't know any better. lol! there's no way i'd wanna go out at 4 a.m. here. sometimes if i have to be to work at 5:30 a.m. i have to leave the house kinda early. don't even like that. and i used to run around till all hours as a teenager. pretty wreckless. 

so rosemarie do you ever run a fan or anything for white noise? i have 2 on high all night to help keep most of the racket out.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

got one section of work homework done. one a day and they're done in no time.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 16, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> Why do people like to walk their dogs at 4am? That's the problem I have. I go to bed early, get off to sleep ok, then am inevitably woken at 4am with someone outside taking their  dog for a walk. It's a woman and she does keep her voice down but the dog doesn't bark quietly!


They have to go to work early, or because when a dogs got to go it’s got to go


----------



## Rosemarie (Apr 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i don't know. maybe they figure less people around at that hr. but the dogs don't know any better. lol! there's no way i'd wanna go out at 4 a.m. here. sometimes if i have to be to work at 5:30 a.m. i have to leave the house kinda early. don't even like that. and i used to run around till all hours as a teenager. pretty wreckless.
> 
> so rosemarie do you ever run a fan or anything for white noise? i have 2 on high all night to help keep most of the racket out.


No, I can only sleep when there's absolute silence.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

Rosemarie said:


> No, I can only sleep when there's absolute silence.


you'd never last here where i live. there's always noise. it's annoying. lol


----------



## Kaila (Apr 16, 2021)

It's often noisy where I live too, and at any hour of day or night, 
which I find very difficult for sleeping at night, or napping during the day, when desperately needed.

I do have to use white noise makers of various types.  Couldn't manage at all without them, here.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

Kaila said:


> It's often noisy where I live too, and at any hour of day or night,
> which I find very difficult for sleeping at night, or napping during the day, when desperately needed.
> 
> I do have to use white noise makers of various types.  Couldn't manage at all without them, here.


yup same here. sometimes that doesn't even work. i get so mad. lol!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2021)

Kaila said:


> It's often noisy where I live too, and at any hour of day or night,
> which I find very difficult for sleeping at night, or napping during the day, when desperately needed.
> 
> I do have to use white noise makers of various types.  Couldn't manage at all without them, here.


I guess I'm lucky because most of the time it's quiet here even for napping during the day.  My neighbor is no longer noisy at my request.  I do however still use the white noise just to lull me to sleep and to block out the other tenants bathroom noises (toilet flushing, squeaky faucet)


----------



## MrPants (Apr 16, 2021)

Just glad I got out of 


Ruthanne said:


> I guess I'm lucky because most of the time it's quiet here even for napping during the day.  My neighbor is no longer noisy at my request.  I do however still use the white noise just to lull me to sleep and to block out the other tenants bathroom noises (toilet flushing, squeaky faucet)


Why did I automatically think you were gonna include 'farting'? 
Ok; I'll leave now


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Just glad I got out of
> 
> Why did I automatically think you were gonna include 'farting'?
> Ok; I'll leave now


lol i'm sure that wouldn't be too far off of a guess if the walls are thin enough. i've lived in those kind of places.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Just glad I got out of
> 
> Why did I automatically think you were gonna include 'farting'?
> Ok; I'll leave now


So far I haven't heard 1 fart in almost 9 years.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

i'm gonna go watch a movie or something. i'm bored. cya tomorrow.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

i'm watching Fallen. it's lovely.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i'm watching Fallen. it's lovely.


I think I saw that...is it on Netflix?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

TubiTV but the end is left open. Dammit LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 16, 2021)

i'll catch ya all later. i've pretty much had my fill of all this crap that's been going on. not just here. it's all the forums. i just need some time away and i need to stay away for a while. peace.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i'll catch ya all later. i've pretty much had my fill of all this crap that's been going on. not just here. it's all the forums. i just need some time away and i need to stay away for a while. peace.


See you when you return.  Relax and enjoy yourself.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 17, 2021)

@Ruthanne 
I am very glad to hear that your neighbors noise level has gone way down.  That's a great improvement there for you!
Mine pounds something, at erratic times, and other loud,  unusual and unidentifiable sounds, too much to ignore, but I dont know them at all, and cannot even get to their door.... 
So I keep multiple white noise going, and try to focus my brain on something else.....

Take care, Marci.  I hope you are getting stronger, and will not find the transition back to work, too awfully difficult.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 17, 2021)

A bit late but I hope it brings a smile to your face @MarciKS


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 18, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> A bit late but I hope it brings a smile to your face @MarciKS
> 
> View attachment 160338


Love this thanks for posting it


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 18, 2021)

Looking forward to returning to work. Someone wash my mouth out with soap for saying such a heinous thing. Cya later.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 18, 2021)

Ok one more for the road....


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 19, 2021)

Wish me luck.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 19, 2021)




----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2021)

Best wishes to you Marci on going back to work.  I hope you can settle back into your routine there okay.


----------



## timoc (Apr 19, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> So far I haven't heard 1 fart in almost 9 years.


You would if you lived next door to me.


----------



## Kaila (Apr 19, 2021)

Thinking of you today, @MarciKS  !
It took a long time for you to get to this point.
 We hope it goes well for you, today and all this week!


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2021)

timoc said:


> You would if you lived next door to me.


You would have to have *supersonic* farts then!   The walls here are on the thin side but I've heard that a person farts an average of 27 times per day and I haven't heard any from the 3 neighbors apartments that surround mine.


----------



## timoc (Apr 19, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> You would have to have *supersonic* farts then!   The walls here are on the thin side but I've heard that a person farts an average of 27 times per day and I haven't heard any from the 3 neighbors apartments that surround mine.


More like 27 times a minute with me.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 19, 2021)

Today went surprisingly well. I took my time and had no trouble lifting the things I needed to lift. I had 2 brief pain spells one at lunch and one at supper but mostly the day went well. I just can't work as fast as I'm used to because the rib complains about it. LOL! If I make a wrong move....




So I obliged it and tried my best to be careful. Dumb rib. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 19, 2021)

They were so short handed that for the entire 6 wks I was gone it was just the grill lead and the grill cook working. No fried chicken for 6 wks. So I got hit hard for chicken today. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 19, 2021)

I almost forgot...the boss missed me bad enough I got a 1 armed hug! LMAO


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 19, 2021)

I'm out for the night. Cya guys.


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I'm out for the night. Cya guys.


Sleep well


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2021)

It snowed.  Not looking forward to cleaning off the car. I'm sore this morning but hopefully that will clear up with movement today. I'll be glad when the pain is gone. I probably won't be on tonight. Have a great day all.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2021)

Well I made it. I'll be on for a little bit while I have dinner. I hurt like hell tonight. But I made it.
Snow was easily brushed off the car this morning. Had to have the boys help me with a couple things at work this evening. They obliged nicely. Was dragging butt by the time I clocked out.


----------



## Jules (Apr 20, 2021)

Slow & steady, with a bit of help from the boys, will get you there.  You’re doing well.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2021)

I was a tad late getting out but considering they were two employees short I figure they can afford me an extra 8 min. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 20, 2021)

I'm kinda sad tonight. I'm sad because it's beginning to feel like this virus is never ever gonna be gone. Ever. People don't wanna distance. People don't wanna mask up. People don't wanna isolate themselves. People don't want scary ass vaccines that could kill them. There's new more dangerous variants of this virus growing and spreading as we speak. I find myself wondering what will be left of us when or if this ever does end.

Goodnight.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2021)

Has been waiting all day for his pal, Marci.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 20, 2021)

Confused and lost without you.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 20, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I'm kinda sad tonight. I'm sad because it's beginning to feel like this virus is never ever gonna be gone. Ever. People don't wanna distance. People don't wanna mask up. People don't wanna isolate themselves. People don't want scary ass vaccines that could kill them. There's new more dangerous variants of this virus growing and spreading as we speak. I find myself wondering what will be left of us when or if this ever does end.
> 
> Goodnight.


Very well said and I agree with you!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 21, 2021)

They got fed once @PamfromTx . I'm hurting again so I haven't bothered with anything beyond my own necessities. Right now I'm just getting through the day. I'll try to take something out to them this weekend.
~♥~
Morning.
Last night I felt like I had been mountain climbing. Slept like a rock though. I probably shoulda stayed off work till the 1st of May but I'll be ok. Maybe by the end of the week things will be a little better. *fingers crossed* I'll probably sleep all weekend. I probably won't be on very much since I'm so tired and hurting by the time I get home in the evenings. Tonight if I feel like I did last night...I'll probably just put on some music and read. 

Somebody must be getting a roof replaced or something. Every morning I hear hammering now. Looks like some neighbors across the alley. Roof on the house & the garage getting replaced. 

I gotta get some more lidocaine patches if there is any today. If not I may have to go to Walgreens after work. They only have like 5 or 6 patches in a box for like $10-$15. It's ridiculous. I can get them cheaper at work. 

*Yawns* I wish I could go  back to sleep. Have a good day & someone take a nap for me will ya? LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 21, 2021)




----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> They got fed once @PamfromTx . I'm hurting again so I haven't bothered with anything beyond my own necessities. Right now I'm just getting through the day. I'll try to take something out to them this weekend.
> ~♥~
> Morning.
> Last night I felt like I had been mountain climbing. Slept like a rock though. I probably shoulda stayed off work till the 1st of May but I'll be ok. Maybe by the end of the week things will be a little better. *fingers crossed* I'll probably sleep all weekend. I probably won't be on very much since I'm so tired and hurting by the time I get home in the evenings. Tonight if I feel like I did last night...I'll probably just put on some music and read.
> ...


Can you order them cheaper from Costco and have them delivered?


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> They got fed once @PamfromTx . I'm hurting again so I haven't bothered with anything beyond my own necessities. Right now I'm just getting through the day. I'll try to take something out to them this weekend.
> ~♥~
> Morning.
> Last night I felt like I had been mountain climbing. Slept like a rock though. I probably shoulda stayed off work till the 1st of May but I'll be ok. Maybe by the end of the week things will be a little better. *fingers crossed* I'll probably sleep all weekend. I probably won't be on very much since I'm so tired and hurting by the time I get home in the evenings. Tonight if I feel like I did last night...I'll probably just put on some music and read.
> ...


Just being silly.  Have a better day.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 21, 2021)

I was placing a bag of frozen peas on my hip and strained my rib so now I'm in agony again. I just wanna die right now. I'm so tired of being in pain.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I was placing a bag of frozen peas on my hip and strained my rib so now I'm in agony again. I just wanna die right now. I'm so tired of being in pain.


I'm so sorry.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 21, 2021)

I know hon. Thank you. I want my mommy. LOL


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I was placing a bag of frozen peas on my hip and strained my rib so now I'm in agony again. I just wanna die right now. I'm so tired of being in pain.


  Wow, you are really having an aweful time. Hugs and love


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 21, 2021)

Aww thank you. I've got 2 more days till I'm off. Then I'm gonna sleep. And pray that next week is better. I blew $16 on those single use icepacks and I can't get the little bag inside to break so i can use them.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Aww thank you. I've got 2 more days till I'm off. Then I'm gonna sleep. And pray that next week is better. I blew $16 on those single use icepacks and I can't get the little bag inside to break so i can use them.


 U are welcome,  yikes, how frustrating for you. Is medical pot legal in your staTe? I have found it very helpful.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 21, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> yikes, how frustrating. Is medical pot legal in your staTe? I have found it very helpful.


I wish. But no. Although I might be able to heal some more in jail provided nobody beat the hell out of me. LOL


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I wish. But no. Although I might be able to heal some more in jail provided nobody beat the hell out of me. LOL


  Ohhh, that is hilarious!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 21, 2021)

Can't even have it in our CBD oil.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Can't even have it in our CBD oil.


  Sigh.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 21, 2021)

i have to be up at 7 so i'm headed out.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i have to be up at 7 so i'm headed out.


Nitey nite!!!


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 21, 2021)

Night Marci, pleasant dreams.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

It's 6 AM and not going to work today and possibly tomorrow. I gotta call the doc and see about some more narcotics. I was trying to get by without them but every time this rib gets the least little bit strained I end up in agonizing pain and every movement hurts again. I reached back to put an ice pack behind my hip yesterday and felt a little pop again like the last time when I thought I'd rebroke it but hadn't. When it gets strained it gets very angry and inflamed.
In a great deal of pain this morning.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> It's 6 AM and not going to work today and possibly tomorrow. I gotta call the doc and see about some more narcotics. I was trying to get by without them but every time this rib gets the least little bit strained I end up in agonizing pain and every movement hurts again. I reached back to put an ice pack behind my hip yesterday and felt a little pop again like the last time when I thought I'd rebroke it but hadn't. When it gets strained it gets very angry and inflamed.
> In a great deal of pain this morning.


Oh no, Marci, I am so sorry. Please stay home until you are well enough to work. Your body needs time to  rest and recuperate. Painkillers should be helpful until things settle down.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> It's 6 AM and not going to work today and possibly tomorrow. I gotta call the doc and see about some more narcotics. I was trying to get by without them but every time this rib gets the least little bit strained I end up in agonizing pain and every movement hurts again. I reached back to put an ice pack behind my hip yesterday and felt a little pop again like the last time when I thought I'd rebroke it but hadn't. When it gets strained it gets very angry and inflamed.
> In a great deal of pain this morning.


So sorry, @MarciKS, you’ve really been a strong person through all this and so frustrating to seemingly take one step forward and two back . ::gentle hugs::  hang in there friend !


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

Shalimar said:


> Oh no, Marci, I am so sorry. Please stay home until you are well enough to work. Your body needs time to  rest and recuperate. Painkillers should be helpful until things settle down.


I will do what I can. I can't keep taking off or I'll lose my job. Unless they're feeling particularly forgiving.

She did say I'd have flare ups but this just sucks.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

I called her office a min ago. They'll get back to me. She may wanna telemed with me. Now I gotta find pants.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I called her office a min ago. They'll get back to me. She may wanna telemed with me. Now I gotta find pants.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

I feel da love   

Last night I just came home and cried. I did that Tues. too. I call them my "I want my mommy moments." Having them at 55 is ridiculous.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> So sorry, @MarciKS, you’ve really been a strong person through all this and so frustrating to seemingly take one step forward and two back . ::gentle hugs::  hang in there friend !


I'm ready for it to be over. Lotsa prayer por favor?


----------



## Kaila (Apr 22, 2021)

I think you made the right decision to not go to work, today, even though I understand you will need to.

But this was your first week back, so that's a lot of days in a row.
I hope your work will realize that it would most likely have needed to be a gradual coming back to the full schedule.

I am sorry the pain is too much and it's discouraging too.  Hang in there.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I feel da love
> 
> Last night I just came home and cried. I did that Tues. too. I call them my "I want my mommy moments." Having them at 55 is ridiculous.


  Marci, there is nothing ridiculous in weeping because you are going through a rough time. Release is good for your mental health. I don’t stifle my tears either. We all need a mommy or substitute sometimes.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

Ok that's it. I just got told that someone on here is warning people to steer clear of me? I think I've finally had enough of this shit. If this is how the majority of you wanna be toward me then fine. I don't need to ******* be here and at this point I don't give a shit if I get banned. I don't plan to come back. Those of you who feel the need to be this hurtful and rude can just enjoy each others company and go to hell.


----------



## Shalimar (Apr 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Ok that's it. I just got told that someone on here is warning people to steer clear of me? I think I've finally had enough of this shit. If this is how the majority of you wanna be toward me then fine. I don't need to ******* be here and at this point I don't give a shit if I get banned. I don't plan to come back. Those of you who feel the need to be this hurtful and rude can just enjoy each others company and go to hell.


  Marci, please don’t leave. Many of us here love you to bits, you are an important member of the sf family. Yes, I know, it can be hurtful to find out some people can be cruel. But, they are in the minority, don’t let them chase you away.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 22, 2021)

Don't pay attention to negative people, Marci.


----------



## Jules (Apr 22, 2021)

Marci, you should do the same.  You avoid the negative people.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I'm ready for it to be over. Lotsa prayer por favor?


Absolutely— I’m on it !


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I feel da love
> 
> Last night I just came home and cried. I did that Tues. too. I call them my "I want my mommy moments." Having them at 55 is ridiculous.


It’s not ridiculous to want your mom at any age, especially if she was a half way decent mom.  It’s normal.  Mom’s make things better, usually.  (Although mine never did).


----------



## Pecos (Apr 22, 2021)

I will absolutely hate to see you leave.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Ok that's it. I just got told that someone on here is warning people to steer clear of me? I think I've finally had enough of this shit. If this is how the majority of you wanna be toward me then fine. I don't need to ******* be here and at this point I don't give a shit if I get banned. I don't plan to come back. Those of you who feel the need to be this hurtful and rude can just enjoy each others company and go to hell.


Marci..I've just seen this.I'm hoping you're reading this offline...

I have no idea why someone would tell you that...  and if they can even  prove it... so Why leave?...  why take their word for it?... Listen you're in Pain, I know how it feels to be in pain and be unable to take any criticism or  or even second hand criticism ..I've actually had this from a member here too... she/they are saying this and that about you.. I confronted those people and it was all BS...  but I have had  the _messenger_ on ignore ever since, they were simply trying to stir trouble for no reason other than they could...

Do what I did and ask the person or people concerned... directly if it bothers you.. which it clearly does... it just may not be true!!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 22, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I will absolutely hate to see you leave.


she's gone....


----------



## Ruthanne (Apr 22, 2021)

I haven't heard of anyone warning people about you Marci--look at all the people who have been visiting this thread who really care and love you--the heck with anyone who is being rude towards you.  Get your rest and come back--you have many here who care a lot about you and for you.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2021)

Marci, there is no "majority" who is against you. I believe NO one is against you- I never saw any reason for that!

It appears some one is trying to start trouble. Ignore them! Stay here with your friends. Don't let anyone run you off, woman!
Just have fun with your friends.

 Hope you get to feeling better very soon.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

fine. i will stay & ignore the jerks. thanks for the support. sorry i'm such a mess right now.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

i love you guys. i hate mean people.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 22, 2021)

I love your avatar, LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

She's prepared to deal with the mean people.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I will absolutely hate to see you leave.


Pecos you're a doll!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Marci..I've just seen this.I'm hoping you're reading this offline...
> 
> I have no idea why someone would tell you that...  and if they can even  prove it... so Why leave?...  why take their word for it?... Listen you're in Pain, I know how it feels to be in pain and be unable to take any criticism or  or even second hand criticism ..I've actually had this from a member here too... she/they are saying this and that about you.. I confronted those people and it was all BS...  but I have had  the _messenger_ on ignore ever since, they were simply trying to stir trouble for no reason other than they could...
> 
> Do what I did and ask the person or people concerned... directly if it bothers you.. which it clearly does... it just may not be true!!


Oh I'm sure someone said it. Probably someone who didn't like being spoken to bluntly. I tend to tick people off because I don't fool around with wishy washy opinions. I'm too outspoken sometimes but I've been this way my whole life. Little late to change now. Thanks Holly.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

She looks a little like a homicidal maniac. LOL!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 22, 2021)

We're all praying for you!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

I don't know about that squirrel. Is he waiting or mad?


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I don't know about that squirrel. Is he waiting or mad?


He's praying.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Apr 22, 2021)

He looks like your security guard.  That’s good.  


MarciKS said:


> I don't know about that squirrel. Is he waiting or mad?


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

....


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

oops...i just now got what you said Jules. lol! my narcotic has kicked in so i apologize.


----------



## Jules (Apr 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *chuckles* it's a woman.


LOL.  I forgot the picture of the squirrel didn’t show up in the quote.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

is ok. i figured out what went wrong in my head so we're good. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

this is why i didn't wanna go back to work with narcotics in my system. i hope i don't accidentally freeze the chicken instead of frying it on Monday.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

got my second narco in me. i will have to do one more before bed in a few hrs. do like i did earlier and gently strap the ice pack around me with that back brace and see about some sleep at that point. 

found a youtube video with some rehab exercises for the rib. may have to do those to help speed up my recuperation.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

doing the right thing...

these days doing the right thing seems to be uncool. fast way to become unpopular in a hurry. just like those cops that watched their senior officer kill someone. i don't know how anybody can do that. but i think they were so afraid of losing their jobs like many of us naturally would be that they decided no action was best for them. never giving any thought to Floyd. who at this point became the victim. the very person they were sworn to protect. just because they commit a crime doesn't make them automatically animals. some yes like Charles Manson.

but they're still humans. and sometimes we have to just suck it up and do what's right even if it costs us our jobs. there's more jobs a person can get all the time because people are always changing jobs due to unhappiness. it wouldn't have killed them to save the life of that man and be unemployed for a while which i highly doubt would've happened but what do i know? but they're young and fit with all kinds of possibilities but they had to hang on to that toxic job no matter what.

it's just like in the bible where what was it God turned the snake into a tree branch and instructed the dude to drop it. you drop it and move on. you don't keep picking up that dang branch and putting yourself in harms way. but some people don't seem to understand this or see the big picture in terms of what lies ahead. they focus on the here and now too much. sometimes there are certain things that are just more important.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> doing the right thing...
> 
> these days doing the right thing seems to be uncool. fast way to become unpopular in a hurry. just like those cops that watched their senior officer kill someone. i don't know how anybody can do that. but i think they were so afraid of losing their jobs like many of us naturally would be that they decided no action was best for them. never giving any thought to Floyd. who at this point became the victim. the very person they were sworn to protect. just because they commit a crime doesn't make them automatically animals. some yes like Charles Manson.
> 
> ...


Yes indeed, sometimes there are more important things than hanging on to a job, and actually saving a life is right up there on the top.

Get a good night’s sleep Marci.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 22, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Yes indeed, sometimes there are more important things than hanging on to a job, and actually saving a life is right up there on the top.
> 
> Get a good night’s sleep Marci.


i will try. we'll hafta see what the rib thinks about that after it's been doped up. i think monday i'm gonna take my bottle of drugs and my cough drops to the baker and have him make me some narco brownies with cough drop frosting that i can eat whenever. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

had to make a bathroom stop so i decided to peep the forum as well. listening to a cat purr video. supposedly cat purring is supposed to be healing. i can see why. having to sleep sitting up tonight. my rib isn't having any of this laying down business tonight. doc got my narcotic called in and i fell asleep so i didn't even see the email till damn near 6 last night. then i forgot my badge to get into the hospital to go to the pharmacy so one of the ER nurses

was nice enough to walk me down there so i didn't hafta turn around and drive back home. even the little housekeeper fellow we have Chi was asking if i needed the wheelchair to get back to my car. bless his little heart. i forget where he's from but i believe he's of asian decent and the sweetest thing. one of the nicest employees in the entire facility.

anyway i got distracted...the thing i was getting to was the fact that i have an appointment tomorrow for more x-rays to make sure i'm continuing to heal.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

ok back to bed now....


----------



## katlupe (Apr 23, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> He's praying.


He looks like he is cold to me.


----------



## katlupe (Apr 23, 2021)

I am sorry that you are in so much pain. I keep you in my prayers for healing every day. It is the most I can do for you but I have had my prayers answered many, many times. Rabbit sends you some nose rubs (a rabbit's version of a hug).


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

aww thanks kat!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

ok i'm off to work on a couple courses for work. bbl


----------



## Kaila (Apr 23, 2021)

I'm glad to see you've come back, Marci.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

i gotta stop running off all the time. i just get upset and react. most of that was just cuz i was already feeling poorly. i got an idea of where the remark came from. but that's neither here nor there now.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

need a nap bbl


----------



## drifter (Apr 23, 2021)

Sorry, I as rude and I apologize.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

drifter said:


> Sorry, I as rude and I apologize.


you were rude? where? i didn't see anything!


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 23, 2021)

<------ This little guy is about to faint from hunger.   LOL!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

lol! he's gonna hafta hold on till i go outside tomorrow with the garbage.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

we have a gal in the lab that's had a pet squirrel for years. still has it. and then she ended up with a second one somehow. then she got preggers so grandma is the keeper of the squirrels for the time being. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 23, 2021)

*Looks @ topics list and laughs*


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

Was having a looksie around online and was reading that protein shakes might help with the healing of my rib. I have a big jug of protein powder plus a partial jug so I might need to take some of that in as well.


----------



## Lara (Apr 24, 2021)

Good morning Marci...I love your new avatar. Keep it. It's so you...adorable with concerns  I've been out of the thread for awhile because I've got a new hobby I love and because I've been distracted by other threads. Relax and enjoy your day my friend


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

LOL @Lara thankyou but you should know better by now. I never *keep* just one avatar. Just not my style. *Grins* Very lovely picture. You've now piqued my curiosity. What new hobby?

~♥~

Good morning everyone. I slept really hard. I woke up for a little bit and then slept really hard again. Just woke a few minutes ago. I put a scoop of protein powder into my coffee. Gonna start trying to find ways to up my calcium intake. Plus the protein is supposed to make the healing a little stronger. Someone said they were surprised they didn't send me to PT. Not sure what they could've done before now that would've helped much. You have to wait till the healing is far enough along to do much of anything. So we'll see.

I will be even more careful when I go back to work Monday. I don't want to keep having setbacks. As little as I have called in sick I always wonder why bosses aren't a little more understanding when it comes to their better workers. I think a lot of bosses really screw themselves over by treating the good workers like crap and the crap workers like gold. That has never made sense to me. I won't be surprised if I get lectured for having to take a couple days off again. If I called in as much as my coworkers I could understand it. But I never have. They can't even get the new help to show up and keep going. LOL! Bosses and men. Two things I simply don't understand. They seem to work against themselves when it comes to succeeding. They tend to ruin everything. No offense to my male friends. LOL!

Neighbor lady was banging about at 6:15 this morning. If we're still neighbors when I retire...I'm gonna make her life a living hell. LMAO! Paybacks are a B****! *Smirks*

*digs around in downloads folder*







Every day we have an opportunity to be kind and spread some love. I try to find someplace to dump some of that each day. I try to give some to the neighbor lady but she's not very nice so it's difficult. It is harder to be kind to people we don't like. But the only way we can do it is to pretend they're strangers and just give. Give the love. Give the kindness. Give the warmth. Give the smile. I have people in my life that are kind to me despite my grouchiness. They just smile and give the love anyway. Cuz deep down they know I need it. Maybe the lady next door needs it. She doesn't want it. She gets mad cuz I bang on the wall when she's noisy. Wonder how she'd feel if I chased her around to hug her instead. LMAO! I wouldn't but the thought is amusing. 

I got a parcel from India and as bad as things are that parcel is gonna sit in the other room for a while. It's sad...that package has been out more than I have the past year. Besides work. LOL!

Have a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

Pizza has been ordered. I'm sitting here looking at my bank statement...AGAIN...and knowing what I have to do. *Sighs* If I didn't spend any money I wouldn't have to keep being tortured like this. LOL!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2021)

Lara said:


> Good morning Marci...I love your new avatar. Keep it. It's so you...adorable with concerns  I've been out of the thread for awhile because I've got a new hobby I love and because I've been distracted by other threads. Relax and enjoy your day my friend
> 
> View attachment 161583


That is sooo you Lara.....^^^^


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

The pizza is for later. I have honey BBQ wings with fries and a salad. Yum!


----------



## Lara (Apr 24, 2021)

My new Hobby is this (well, you asked)... My daughter sent me Watercolors and a Bible with wide margins to paint on the Pages and pens for Journaling in it as well. I'm just starting but I will post some samples here of what others are doing. And then soon I will post my own attempts. Thought I might do some book markers as well.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 24, 2021)

Lara said:


> My new Hobby is this (well, you asked)... My daughter sent me Watercolors and a Bible with wide margins to paint on the Pages and pens for Journaling in it as well. I'm just starting but I will post some samples here of what others are doing. And then soon I will post my own attempts. Thought I might do some book markers as well.
> View attachment 161642View attachment 161645View attachment 161643View attachment 161644


That looks really neat


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

very pretty! i'm surprised it doesn't ruin the print or the paper.


----------



## Lara (Apr 24, 2021)

That's what I'm trying to figure out. I did one page and it rippled a little. Not too bad. The secret might be to use less paint...like a quick wash. 

I read to Gesso the page before you paint (like canvases are) but I'm afraid that would make the page to think. I have some gesso so I'll experiment on a page I don't care that much about. 

And you couldn't paint gesso over the words. I don't think I'll paint much over the words anyway. I'm afraid i won't be able to read it very well.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

Maybe shoulda got a used bible somewhere first to experiment on.

Oh hey! Excuse to buy a new one!!!!!


----------



## Lara (Apr 24, 2021)

There are 3 blank pages in the back and a couple of "Bible reading plans" as well that I can use...I'll do that. Good idea


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

Their pages look so nice in the photo.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

I love this guy. If you have an aversion to curse words don't watch it.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 24, 2021)

Well I'm officially bored. I'm out for the night. Take care and cya all tomorrow.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I love this guy. If you have an aversion to curse words don't watch it.


Unfortunately I curse a lot so no aversion here


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

So on my Animal Crossing New Horizons game we had prom last night. LOL! So here's some photos from that.



http://imgur.com/lHHFqpH




http://imgur.com/4YpqBg3




http://imgur.com/KCNCv3M




http://imgur.com/Y219y24


I got to be queen!!!!!!!


http://imgur.com/HI8XZBo

Me tuckered out in the treehouse later!
https://imgur.com/TqUooE4


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

It's been pretty dead in the gaming forum as of late so I think I'm gonna try a new game tonight. Stardew Valley. I think it's like some kind of farming game??


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

Haven't experienced as much pain or gravely feeling with my rib today so maybe that's a good sign. I hope I won't have anymore problems that require me to call in. I'm not really in the mood to get into it with the bosses. Will if I hafta but I'd prefer not to.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)

Had a former "buddy" inform me he was getting hitched this month. Wonder if she knows about it? LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 26, 2021)

Morning.

Gonna try to go back to work again. Hopefully I won't need anymore time off for this rib. I fully expect to get a lecture when I go in today about having to take 2 extra days off. I couldn't do anything about it. I think it's time to start looking for work I can do from home. 

We're forecast to see almost 90° for a high today. Also windy. 

I wanna work on some more of my tests tonight for work. So I don't know yet if I'll be on. I did some reading last night before bed. It was nice.

Seems I get a short shift today. I will work till 3:30 to cover another shift. I gotta scoot. See you all later!


----------



## Glowworm (Apr 26, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Morning.
> 
> Gonna try to go back to work again. Hopefully I won't need anymore time off for this rib. I fully expect to get a lecture when I go in today about having to take 2 extra days off. I couldn't do anything about it. I think it's time to start looking for work I can do from home.
> 
> ...


Good luck Marci!!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 26, 2021)

Glowworm said:


> Good luck Marci!!


So far so good! We'll see what the next two days brings. I'm creeping around trying to not get too hasty so I don't set off another round of inflammation. What a pain! LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 26, 2021)

They must like me there and want to keep me around cuz they've been very patient more so than I've seen them be with other employees so it was nice today no getting lectured for being off more. I told them I would do my best to take care of myself. So that's one less worry for the day.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 26, 2021)

How long a shift do you usually work?  Hope it isn't a 12 hour shift.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 26, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> How long a shift do you usually work?  Hope it isn't a 12 hour shift.


Usually 8. But the girl that works this shift I cover had to go home. I didn't get there till 9:30. They weren't gonna have a chicken lady so I got to go home when her shift normally ends at 3:30.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 26, 2021)

A chicken lady?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 26, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> A chicken lady?


I think that’s the lady whose job it is to cook the chicken.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 26, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> A chicken lady?


That's what we call our fry cook LOL! She fries all the chicken for the case and the fries.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm grounding myself from the "Members Funny Pictures" thread until I quit hurting...LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 26, 2021)

I need a cup of coffee. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 26, 2021)

*Sips coffee and sighs contentedly*


----------



## Kaila (Apr 26, 2021)

I'm glad to see your day went alright, Marci.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 26, 2021)

Thanks


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 26, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 27, 2021)

I have nothing to say today so have a good day and I'll cya.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 27, 2021)

Had a rough day. We were two people short at lunch and one at supper. So me and the lead spent the day working together to get it done. One of the AM leads helped get some things done for him and we worked together to do the rest. 

My clay ice packs didn't survive the day. They developed a leak so I now have a lone bag of peas in the freezer to rely on at home. I'll have to make ice packs out of baggies at work with ice cubes in them. 

Then they stuck me with this little foreign gal who speaks english but can't read it so she was supposed to read the tickets and help me serve supper. I'm ready for a drink now. LOL!

The rib has survived the day quite well despite it all.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 27, 2021)

Goodnight


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 27, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Goodnight


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 28, 2021)

Morning. I'm the fry cook today then I'm off tomorrow thank God. Here in the next few weeks they'll be bringing in a company to clean the carpets and replacing both of our soda fountains. I figure that will be the ideal time to work on getting the soda pop out of my diet altogether. Once I get that accomplished I'm gonna work on knocking out some more of the sugar from it. Then I'll go after the bread. Once my rib feels better I'm gonna go back to walking on the treadmill at work.

I might as well find things to do because I think I'm gonna be spending less time online. In the beginning it was fine due to the pandemic but it doesn't seem to be helping me much emotionally anymore. I think I'd rather find some other things to do. I got a whole slew of books I've been ignoring for the past year. I have my video games. I know I have crosswords around here somewhere. Just gotta find them. 

Anyway...have a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 28, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 28, 2021)

*Sighs* People exhaust me.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 28, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *Sighs* People exhaust me.


I understand.  In my case, I think I want company and then I can’t wait for them to leave lol.  (Not everyone)


----------



## Aneeda72 (Apr 29, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> I understand.  In my case, I think I want company and then I can’t wait for them to leave lol.  (Not everyone)


My family is like that we are all limited time people.  Come for lunch, eat, and leave.  We all have stuff to do


----------



## katlupe (Apr 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 162223
> Morning. I'm the fry cook today then I'm off tomorrow thank God. Here in the next few weeks they'll be bringing in a company to clean the carpets and replacing both of our soda fountains. I figure that will be the ideal time to work on getting the soda pop out of my diet altogether. Once I get that accomplished I'm gonna work on knocking out some more of the sugar from it. Then I'll go after the bread. Once my rib feels better I'm gonna go back to walking on the treadmill at work.
> 
> I might as well find things to do because I think I'm gonna be spending less time online. In the beginning it was fine due to the pandemic but it doesn't seem to be helping me much emotionally anymore. I think I'd rather find some other things to do. I got a whole slew of books I've been ignoring for the past year. I have my video games. I know I have crosswords around here somewhere. Just gotta find them.
> ...


I am trying to work on my health as well. I watch a few channels on YouTube that have really helped me a lot. Sugar has been my downfall too many times. I don't drink soda anymore unless I don't have any choice and have to have a drink. But at home I drink ice tea, water or seltzer (unflavored, I like the clean taste). Good luck with that, I am pulling for you. Please keep us informed on how you are doing (I will miss you).


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I am trying to work on my health as well. I watch a few channels on YouTube that have really helped me a lot. Sugar has been my downfall too many times. I don't drink soda anymore unless I don't have any choice and have to have a drink. But at home I drink ice tea, water or seltzer (unflavored, I like the clean taste). Good luck with that, I am pulling for you. Please keep us informed on how you are doing (I will miss you).


I hafta get away from the carbonation cuz it's wrecking my bone health and it's messing with my lungs. Since I've cut back on it I haven't needed as much albuterol. I will miss you too. But I think it's best I spend less time on here. Today I'll be on cuz I'm off and I don't feel like doing anything. My body needs a break.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

It's supposed to get warm here today. I'm on the last few days of my narcos again then I'll see if I can manage to get by without them again. Hopefully that will go ok. I'm sick of taking pills already. I'm in less pain at least so that's a good thing. We have a lot of people calling in sick right now. Not sure what's going on. The lady that does the schedule had to redo the whole thing because of it. So I half expect the grill to be closed again this coming week. Ever since I started there the place has been a show. It got worse when both original bosses left.

This manager we have now...he sucks. He has zero people skills and he's a jerk. Here lately most of the staff doesn't say much anymore. He gets a lot of dirty looks. LOL! I get told about some of the stuff he says to them and he's never spoken to me that way so I'm not sure if he just hasn't gotten around to it or if he's joking and they're misunderstanding or if maybe he likes me and not them...wth knows. I can't figure people out anymore. One minute they like you then next they're being  to you.

I don't have the energy or time to try to figure it out. Nor the interest. If I worried about every little thing they get worked up over I'd get nothing accomplished. I thought I was gonna hafta work the full weekend but yesterday one of the other cooks said she may be working Sun. I won't know till I get the new schedule tomorrow. Some day I hope to never have to clock in again and my life will become my own. I tire of living it for someone else.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

I'm fixing dinner and trying to decide what to do with the remainder of the day.






Ima gettin sleepy. LOL! That's one thing I hate about getting older....when you're down with an illness or injury you're lucky to be able to garner enough energy to stay awake. I just want to fall alseep in the middle of that movie I wanna watch. Or I'm too tired to read once the book is open and in front of me. 

I'm having Suddenly Salad tonight. The bacon and ranch flavored one. It's the only one I like. I got a couple candy bars for dessert. 

I have to boil out the fryers and put new grease in tomorrow so I'm gonna ask Joe to help me at work. He's such a nice boy. He helps without complaint. Wish we could keep him. We're gonna be losing more soon. One lady may be leaving if her farm land works out. I don't want her position full time. I'd rather be homeless. 

Another gal they fought so hard to keep is trying to land two other jobs so she can quit. She will probably leave us high and dry. Everybody is a victim at work and nobody is ever happy and they make everyone else miserable. Sheesh.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

having my last cup of narcotic laced coffee for the evening. they're not coated so i have trouble swallowing them so i crush them and lace my drink with them. LOL!

supposed to be 81° tomorrow. i don't think they turned the a/c on at work yet. hopefully soon.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2021)

Take care of yourself; hope you aren't hurting as much any longer.  Good night!!!


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Take care of yourself; hope you aren't hurting as much any longer.  Good night!!!


It's been a little better thank you.


----------



## PamfromTx (Apr 29, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Apr 29, 2021)

Everyone and their virus theories. It's a never ending thing. I doubt we'll ever know the truth. I think we're gonna spend our lives left in the dark just like we are with everything else. 

It's getting quieter here every day. Can't imagine why.   

Well...night folks.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Apr 30, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> It's getting quieter here every day. Can't imagine why.


Thank God fir small mercies!


----------



## Lara (Apr 30, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> It's getting quieter here every day. Can't imagine why.


 Quiet you say?
Ok, turn off the lights, turn up your volume full blast, and slide marker to the halfway mark


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 30, 2021)

I miss the fun days where we just insulted each other and moved on. LMAO!

Now we're scrappin and fightin and nitpickin and name callin and bein mean and nasty and hateful. Normally I would enjoy that but I like to come here to relax. Now I gotta take my anger that's reserved for telemarketers and waste it on virtual blow ups. LOL!

Today went well. I wasn't in near as much pain. Only had to ice my rib once at work. I will again here in a bit. Pinched nerve in my hip has improved a small amount. We had our first confirmed case of a variant of Covid today although I don't know which variant. So I imagine once this gets circulating hot and heavy again we'll be back in a bind again in a month or so. Probably see more of the morgue guy this time. Since only 38% have been vaccinated here. *Shrugs* What can ya do? 

After more than 30 yrs in food service and with more Covid to come I've decided to start looking at getting remote work I can do from home so I can get the hell outta there. I'm older. I'm tired and I'm not sure my body is gonna make it to retirement. So I need to start working on an online resume of some kind. I'm to the point I'm just sick of having to be around people all day long. After those 6 wks at home even though I was bored cuz I couldn't work I actually liked not having to go in to work. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Jules (Apr 30, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Today went well. I wasn't in near as much pain.


Good news.  Pain exaggerates every other negative feeling in your body.  As much as they recommend ice packs, I never feel better using them.  For me a microwaved heated bag soothes me.


----------



## MarciKS (Apr 30, 2021)

Jules said:


> Good news.  Pain exaggerates every other negative feeling in your body.  As much as they recommend ice packs, I never feel better using them.  For me a microwaved heated bag soothes me.


Some of the injuries need to be iced. The rib does better with the ice. It brings the swelling down. And yes being in pain tends to make me a little more snarly than usual. The further into the day the worse it gets. LOL!

Each day has been a little better so I think if I continue to be careful I'll be ok. Good to see you Jules.


----------



## Lara (May 1, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I miss the fun days where we just insulted each other and moved on. LMAO!
> 
> Now we're scrappin and fightin and nitpickin and name callin and bein mean and nasty and hateful. Normally I would enjoy that but I like to come here to relax. Now I gotta take my anger that's reserved for telemarketers and waste it on virtual blow ups. LOL!


----------



## katlupe (May 1, 2021)

I have a couple of friends who work from home. One has done it for years being a medical transcriptionist and makes very good money. She actually works for a big hospital with all the benefits. The other one is a manager in customer service and she sometimes has to go in to her office but mostly is at home. Her department sets up appointments for people getting their electric hooked up. She seems to like it. Probably a good thing to start exploring.


----------



## MarciKS (May 1, 2021)

Alright...I'm off for the day. Have a good one everyone!


----------



## MarciKS (May 1, 2021)

I work with some folks who are super nice and very helpful. Our lead CW helped me with a lot of stuff today without me even asking. Those are the kind of coworkers to have. They anticipate the need and jump in without even a word. I thanked him profusely. 

The day went nicely. Not in as much pain this evening. I'm down to 3 ice packs a day. I'm icing both front and back this evening. As I heal the pain changes and moves around. Oddly enough.
Tomorrow is my last day of narcotics and I'm gonna try to not ask for anymore. We'll see how that goes.


----------



## MarciKS (May 2, 2021)

Awake for a bit doing a breathing treatment and having a cough drop. Achy and not getting much relief. Fortunately this is my last day of labor. Monday the trainee is going to get a workout cuz I'll have nothing left. 

It's difficult to get your strength back after a bad injury. One of the other ladies couldn't understand why I was still in pain. I told her not everyone heals at the same speed. Some folks it takes 6 months. Can you imagine that?


----------



## Pecos (May 2, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Awake for a bit doing a breathing treatment and having a cough drop. Achy and not getting much relief. Fortunately this is my last day of labor. Monday the trainee is going to get a workout cuz I'll have nothing left.
> 
> It's difficult to get your strength back after a bad injury. One of the other ladies couldn't understand why I was still in pain. I told her not everyone heals at the same speed. Some folks it takes 6 months. Can you imagine that?


Good evening, it can take a long time. My rotator cuff surgery took months and even then my full strength did not come back.


----------



## MarciKS (May 2, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Good evening, it can take a long time. My rotator cuff surgery took months and even then my full strength did not come back.


I just wish I could get the strength back to have the energy to get through the day. I'm dragging by the time I leave work.


----------



## Pecos (May 2, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I just wish I could get the strength back to have the energy to get through the day. I'm dragging by the time I leave work.


I can well imagine.


----------



## MarciKS (May 2, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I can well imagine.


Tuesday I'll be lucky to be awake before 11 AM. I have no energy on my days off yet to do anything other than sit. It stinks.


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Good evening, it can take a long time. My rotator cuff surgery took months and even then my full strength did not come back.


I badly injured my left rotator cuff last autumn and it still hasn’t healed. I was told by the hospital doctor that they take 6 months to a full year to heal and some never do. Most rotator cuff injuries are best off with physiotherapy.


----------



## Pecos (May 2, 2021)

Keesha said:


> I badly injured my left rotator cuff last autumn and it still hasn’t healed. I was told by the hospital doctor that they take 6 months to a full year to heal and some never do. Most rotator cuff injuries are best off with physiotherapy.


I have heard that as well unless you have serious issues which I did.


----------



## MarciKS (May 2, 2021)

I'm looking to see if there's any kind of PT for ribs.


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I have heard that as well unless you have serious issues which I did.


Sorry to learn  that Pecos.


----------



## Pecos (May 2, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I'm looking to see if there's any kind of PT for ribs.


It might just be time


----------



## Pecos (May 2, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Sorry to learn  that Pecos.


Well that was several years ago so i am beyond it now. How long has yours been giving you trouble?


----------



## MarciKS (May 2, 2021)

Pecos said:


> It might just be time


I have a page bookmarked to look at tomorrow.  I've been trying to work it a little each day or every other. Mostly to check the strength in it. It is still very painful to move certain ways.


----------



## MarciKS (May 2, 2021)

What's funny is some of the smaller movements are more painful than the larger ones.


----------



## Pecos (May 2, 2021)

Well I am going to head back to bed after saying goodnight to the owls.


----------



## MarciKS (May 2, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Well I am going to head back to bed after saying goodnight to the owls.


Night Pecos and sleep well. *Hugs*


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Well that was several years ago so i am beyond it now. How long has yours been giving you trouble?


Since last autumn.  Canadian Thanksgiving which was in October. I’d hold my arm close to my body at first but when I’d have to move later the pain was excruciating. My doctor said that it’s because the tendon latches onto the ribs and once you move, it rips it open again so you have to keep moving so this doesn’t happen.


----------



## MarciKS (May 2, 2021)

Good night @Keesha or good morning. Not sure which.


----------



## Keesha (May 2, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Good night @Keesha or good morning. Not sure which.


I haven’t slept yet and probably won’t so ‘good morning.’ .... or bye  lol


----------



## Pecos (May 2, 2021)

Keesha said:


> Since last autumn.  Canadian Thanksgiving which was in October. I’d hold my arm close to my body at first but when I’d have to move later the pain was excruciating. My doctor said that it’s because the tendon latches onto the ribs and once you move, it rips it open again so you have to keep moving so this doesn’t happen.


Ouch, I am sorry. I hope they can help you.


----------



## MarciKS (May 2, 2021)

O2 was 89 this morning upon waking. Ugh. Feel awful. I will feel better after my treatment and some coffee. Trying to cut back on soda so my caffeine level is off so now I got a headache. Whoever decided mornings were necessary can have them back. LOL! Hope God isn't offended that I don't like mornings. I'm a little draggy this morning so getting started is going to be a pain. Is it Tuesday yet?


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 2, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> O2 was 89 this morning upon waking. Ugh. Feel awful. I will feel better after my treatment and some coffee. Trying to cut back on soda so my caffeine level is off so now I got a headache. Whoever decided mornings were necessary can have them back. LOL! Hope God isn't offended that I don't like mornings. I'm a little draggy this morning so getting started is going to be a pain. Is it Tuesday yet?


I felt very sick yesterday afternoon, swallowed too much blood and it finally hit me, .  My whole mouth aches today and I brushed my teeth very gently avoiding the right side.  See, if I had a decent mother, I’d want my mother.  The problem is she would probably knock the rest of my teeth out.  

In any event, before I hijack your thread cause it is all about me , try and feel better.  As for not liking mornings, you should like them.  It’s when you learn that you are above the dirt and not below it.  . I am off to Lowe’s.


----------



## MarciKS (May 2, 2021)

Hope you feel better too @Aneeda72 

And I'm off to work. Have a great day!


----------



## Pecos (May 2, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> O2 was 89 this morning upon waking. Ugh. Feel awful. I will feel better after my treatment and some coffee. Trying to cut back on soda so my caffeine level is off so now I got a headache. Whoever decided mornings were necessary can have them back. LOL! Hope God isn't offended that I don't like mornings. I'm a little draggy this morning so getting started is going to be a pain. Is it Tuesday yet?


Will you look at your O2 later today? 89 seems pretty low to me.


----------



## MarciKS (May 2, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Will you look at your O2 later today? 89 seems pretty low to me.


I can tell when it's that low without even looking anymore. I'm fine once I do my treatment and get moving for the day. It's because of my COPD and sleep ap. Sleep ap never got dealt with cuz I couldn't afford the machine rentals for it and the oxygen several yrs ago. With the insurance they wanted $1500 a mo that I couldn't produce. It's at 95 now. 95 is the norm. Just overnight sometimes it drops down below 90.


----------



## FastTrax (May 2, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I can tell when it's that low without even looking anymore. I'm fine once I do my treatment and get moving for the day. It's because of my COPD and sleep ap. Sleep ap never got dealt with cuz I couldn't afford the machine rentals for it and the oxygen several yrs ago. With the insurance they wanted $1500 a mo that I couldn't produce. It's at 95 now. 95 is the norm. Just overnight sometimes it drops down below 90.



Hang in there Dotty, we're all rooting 4 U


----------



## MarciKS (May 2, 2021)

Not trying to sound morbid or nothing but...part of me wants to get it treated but another part of me keeps hoping I'll just go to bed some night and wake up the next day in heaven. 


Edit: I'll probably be laughing cuz I'll be a no call no show at work. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (May 2, 2021)

FastTrax said:


> Hang in there Dotty, we're all rooting 4 U
> 
> View attachment 163076


*HUGS*


----------



## MarciKS (May 2, 2021)

It's been a long day. I'm hittin the hay. LOL!

If I don't make it on tomorrow...have a great week everyone!


----------



## Pecos (May 2, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> It's been a long day. I'm hittin the hay. LOL!
> 
> If I don't make it on tomorrow...have a great week everyone!


Sleep well my friend.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 2, 2021)

Sweet dreams, @MarciKS .  Have a good week ahead.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 3, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Not trying to sound morbid or nothing but...part of me wants to get it treated but another part of me keeps hoping I'll just go to bed some night and wake up the next day in heaven.
> 
> 
> Edit: I'll probably be laughing cuz I'll be a no call no show at work. LOL


Seriously, I doubt that will happen.  While you can die, it would be rare as you require less oxygen when you sleep.  My son with sleep apnea has it very bad and in his old group home they would not make him wear his mask.  But he never died, thank heaven.

I gave up on the stupid machine as well, hated the mask, and my doctor put me on oxygen at night.  I sometimes don’t wear it and I’ll drop to 80-85 range.  My heart rate at night drops to an average of 42.  The low heart rate bugs me more than the oxygen.  During the day, when I awake, it can drop to 35.  And yet, I am still alive.


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Seriously, I doubt that will happen.  While you can die, it would be rare as you require less oxygen when you sleep.  My son with sleep apnea has it very bad and in his old group home they would not make him wear his mask.  But he never died, thank heaven.
> 
> I gave up on the stupid machine as well, hated the mask, and my doctor put me on oxygen at night.  I sometimes don’t wear it and I’ll drop to 80-85 range.  My heart rate at night drops to an average of 42.  The low heart rate bugs me more than the oxygen.  During the day, when I awake, it can drop to 35.  And yet, I am still alive.


Well you're a real party pooper.  
I imagine at some point I will have to go back to the pulmonologist and he'll have to do something. He just doesn't act like he's interested which ticks me off.

Why'd you give up on your CPAP?


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2021)

Morning.

I managed on 2 pills yesterday and will be splitting my last pill today. One now and one tonight when I get home. Less pain last night. Mostly stiff and sore this morning. Not real sore. And deathly tired. If my trainee doesn't show up my energy level will be waning horribly today. I hope she does. It's a busy day and I can't do the running required. They'll hafta take what I got.

I will not be on tonight. I plan to go to bed early. Gonna be in the 60s with a little rain the next couple days. Have a great day and a great week!


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 3, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Well you're a real party pooper.
> I imagine at some point I will have to go back to the pulmonologist and he'll have to do something. He just doesn't act like he's interested which ticks me off.
> 
> Why'd you give up on your CPAP?


I just could  NOT sleep with the mask on


----------



## PamfromTx (May 3, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (May 3, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> I just could  NOT sleep with the mask on


You can get a "mask" that is only prongs for the nose; a bit larger than those oxygen things.


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2021)

doing a breathing treatment. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Ruthanne (May 3, 2021)

A good night to you Marci.  Life will get better....hopefully.  I'm waiting for it to also.


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> A good night to you Marci.  Life will get better....hopefully.  I'm waiting for it to also.


Thanks. You too.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 3, 2021)

Good night, friends.  May be back if I can stay awake.  Sweet dreams when you get there.


----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2021)

I'm on a middle of the night wake up call.

Night Pam


----------



## PamfromTx (May 3, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 3, 2021)

gonna try sleeping some more.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 4, 2021)

Pepper said:


> You can get a "mask" that is only prongs for the nose; a bit larger than those oxygen things.


Not from my supplier.  My issues is not actual sleep apnea, I have a partially prolapsed trachea; the pressure keeps my trachea more open a night.  A mask, with prongs only for the nose, would not be as good as nighttime oxygen.  Course the best solution, would be a regular mask, but I can barely keep the oxygen on.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2021)

morning. slept for 11 hrs. just now getting some coffee in me and trying to wake up. might have to look into some acupuncture for the pinched nerve in my hip. since my rib was so easily fractured...the last thing i want is being ripped around by a chiro. there's an office i been to before but the chiro i saw retired. i will make an appt later for the other one for next week. i simply can't keep going with this pain. i know it's because i can only sleep on the one side right now. 

i've been trying to change positions when i can to help alleviate the stress to the one hip. gonna keep trying to ice it and see what happens.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> morning. slept for 11 hrs. just now getting some coffee in me and trying to wake up. might have to look into some acupuncture for the pinched nerve in my hip. since my rib was so easily fractured...the last thing i want is being ripped around by a chiro. there's an office i been to before but the chiro i saw retired. i will make an appt later for the other one for next week. i simply can't keep going with this pain. i know it's because i can only sleep on the one side right now.
> 
> i've been trying to change positions when i can to help alleviate the stress to the one hip. gonna keep trying to ice it and see what happens.


I hope you'll find a way to get relief from that.  I know it's a big pain to live with.  I too have been experiencing some hip pain lately.  I can't take anything for pain because of my bad liver so I've been thinking of putting my giant sized ice pack on it.  The pain seems to also radiate down my leg.  So maybe that sciatic nerve is involved too.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2021)

yeah. hopefully they can do something for me. i don't like needles but i need to do something or i'm gonna go crazy.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 4, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> yeah. hopefully they can do something for me. i don't like needles but i need to do something or i'm gonna go crazy.


You Are Not Alone Marci.  There are so many of us here that have bad pains.  I hope you'll be able to find some relief and soon.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> You Are Not Alone Marci.  There are so many of us here that have bad pains.  I hope you'll be able to find some relief and soon.


you too


----------



## katlupe (May 4, 2021)

I am so sorry you are going through so much. I follow a few YouTube channels that have helped me in different areas of my life. This is a link to two guys I watch all the time and they helped me with their knowledge. This video is about a cracked rib but I have not found one yet for a broken one. Maybe you will find it useful.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2021)

the back is a bad position to lay in.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I am so sorry you are going through so much. I follow a few YouTube channels that have helped me in different areas of my life. This is a link to two guys I watch all the time and they helped me with their knowledge. This video is about a cracked rib but I have not found one yet for a broken one. Maybe you will find it useful.


ty for sharing that kat. i watch them from time to time too


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2021)

be back in a bit


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2021)

thinking about signing up for cbs on demand tv. but i don't know. i can't seem to find the info i need online.

update: found the info i needed. need to stew some more over paying for tv.


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2021)

watching hot in cleveland. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (May 4, 2021)

night everyone. enjoy the rest of your week.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 4, 2021)

Has anyone seen, my old friend... @MarciKS ?


----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2021)

I fed them yesterday. I'm on a middle of the night wake up call.


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 5, 2021)

Today will hopefully go get hair cut.  Buy some rocks for the back yard entry into the shed.  Figure out where to put all the tomatoes I bought now that they are in contrainers.  I have far too many containers of tomatoes, really over bought.  I got seduced by some new varieties. 

I am like @hollydolly only instead of shoes and boots I’ve got tomatoes.


----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2021)

@Aneeda72 like to plant?

morning everyone. i got called in for an earlier shift today so i won't be here long. our lead for today called in sick. oh well. i get off a little earlier today. i work the same shift tomorrow. unless someone calls in and they have to me. 

this weekend i need to sit down and try to start on a resume for my remote job hunt. i need to keep working on my tests for work too. i don't wanna drag my feet on this job hunt. i'm just totally sick of going in and dealing with the daily sh** show that work has become.

have a good one!


----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2021)

Been a day. Long and filled with grouchy people. Found out the other evening cook wants to quit in October if her crops do well and move back home. I don't want her job. I gotta start working on my resume this weekend. I'm hoping to be working from home full time by 2022. Sure would be nice to ring in the new year without having to go to work at a job I have come to hate after so many years at it.

Hope you all had a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2021)

I might be back in the middle of the night. Gonna go watch tv and read. Night.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 5, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 5, 2021)

good night my friends


----------



## Jules (May 5, 2021)

Too bad water beds aren’t still in style.  It seems like what you could use to get some movement while sleeping.


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2021)

Jules said:


> Too bad water beds aren’t still in style.  It seems like what you could use to get some movement while sleeping.


I'd still only be able to sleep on the one side. 


Morning. Another early day for me. Then back to my cook shift tomorrow. Then I'm off the weekend. Hopefully our grill cook shows up cuz I don't think I can take 3 straight days of our grouchy lead. LOL! 

Supposed to be 68° today. Should be nice when I get off this evening. I gotta start taking my water bottle to work. We have a coffee machine in the back if I need a caffeine fix. The staff are unhappy that they hafta go without soda right now. They don't like the bottles. Not sure why. I know part of it is because the fountain drink comes with the chicken combos but the bottled doesn't.

Our morning cook came in yesterday and found part of a mini pizza half eaten just sitting on his counter. He took a pic of it to show the boss. I didn't work the night before so it had to be the evening cook that night. My co-workers are disgusting. If I'm ever a patient I'm not gonna eat. Those nasty mf's aren't touching my food.

Well I gotta finish my coffee and head into my day. Have a great Thursday!!!


----------



## katlupe (May 6, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2021)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 163594


looks how i feel in the mornings...lol


----------



## MarciKS (May 6, 2021)

night y'all


----------



## PamfromTx (May 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 7, 2021)

And it's 'squirrel'.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 7, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2021)

LOL!

Morning everyone. Pam *tips hat & laughs*
It's spaghetti night at the inn. It's an easy day except for all the prep for the weekend. They have fish for lunch. They try to work on customer satisfaction but...there's no way you're gonna get a score of 100% in a hospital full of sick people who are all eating the same low sodium diet basically with the same menu every single week. A lot of times the food isn't warm enough because they're too stubborn to turn up the heat on the steamtable during meal service and then popping it in the micro to warm it before taking it up throughout the day when we have late trays. Or they don't cook stuff long enough to be tender.

Wednesday a piece of breaded fish came down the line didn't even look done. It was but barely and they topping didn't have that nice crispiness to it. It was gross. He overcooked the low sodium chicken so it was dry and kinda burnt looking. If I had gotten that on my plate I'd have been ticked. Yesterday the morning cook asked me if I turned the fryer off. The minute something isn't right they blame me. I've been there almost 5 yrs. Yet the first thing they do is blame me. They don't ask hey does anyone know why the fryer isn't on? Just boom....all Marci's fault. It has to be. *rolls eyes* This is another reason why I want out. I'm just tired of everyone.

I'm hoping to find something work at home in data entry. I'm just gonna keep trying until something comes through. One of the bosses wants us to boycott Sam's Club because they stole a bunch of our evening shift kids from us. They can earn more there and the work isn't as crappy. Not sure about the people. You can't really blame them. Where I work is one of the top of the tier for good paying jobs. The staff complains about the pay but I have no qualms with the pay. It's what's keeping me alive. LOL!

Have a great weekend!


----------



## Aneeda72 (May 7, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> LOL!
> 
> Morning everyone. Pam *tips hat & laughs*
> It's spaghetti night at the inn. It's an easy day except for all the prep for the weekend. They have fish for lunch. They try to work on customer satisfaction but...there's no way you're gonna get a score of 100% in a hospital full of sick people who are all eating the same low sodium diet basically with the same menu every single week. A lot of times the food isn't warm enough because they're too stubborn to turn up the heat on the steamtable during meal service and then popping it in the micro to warm it before taking it up throughout the day when we have late trays. Or they don't cook stuff long enough to be tender.
> ...


Do you work in a regular hospital or a nursing home?


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2021)

Aneeda72 said:


> Do you work in a regular hospital or a nursing home?


A hospital. A very busy one.


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2021)

I think people are losing their bloody minds.


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2021)

And that is the very definition of a high-wire act. After all, doesn’t calm reside in the absence of effort? Given the nature of modern human awareness, the relief of stress now constitutes a stressor itself. The standard prescriptions—master your breathing, meditate on your mantra, clear your head—can themselves spark anxiety, especially if you’ve attempted them before with no success.

The High Cost of Calm | Psychology Today


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2021)

While we are whining about the pandemic and about the masks and not being able to go back to a normal life....there are 414,000 cases a day of COVID in India and they've been left to die when they ran out of oxygen. We should be thankful instead of bickering and complaining. Just saying.

I don't have a link. It was a story on the abc News site.
Pressure rises for India lockdown; surge breaks record again - ABC News (go.com)


----------



## MarciKS (May 7, 2021)

Goodnight everyone!


----------



## Jules (May 7, 2021)

Nightie Night, Marci.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 7, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 7, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

you girls 

i'm awake for a little bit


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

Good morning. *sips coffee*
LOL! I'm sitting here opening a letter from the White House saying we're getting another $1400 and I mumbled something to myself and Cortana popped up unbidden. I said whatcha doin?
She said..."Roaming the very edges of the internet. There be dragons." LMAO!

I got my city bill today. They're getting ready to do their annual water line flush so I'm gonna need to start stocking up on bottled water. I never can tell from the map which day they're actually doing the deed. 

My computer is forcing the new Windows update on me once again. I will try uninstalling the sound drivers and restarting it this time to see if that fixes it. Otherwise I don't know where to look for help. The fine folks at Microsoft and Dell are useless. Unless you like having conversations nobody can understand with a bunch of Indian folk who go from a script who couldn't help fly use it's wings if they tried. *rolls eyes*

I started working on my resume for when I start job hunting for a new work at home career. I got the cover letter done. Woohoo!

I got some work related tests to work on today too. 

I'm actually debating going into the grocery store on my own tomorrow. I can always double up my filters in my mask. I'm just tired of having to rely on someone else to get my things. And to get the right things. I'm going to think about it for a bit. I'm still not sure I wanna go do that yet. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

Well I let the computer update and did the uninstall and restart and still no audio output so I had to reset it for the last working version. If Microsoft wants to force updates on folks they should at least fix it so everything works when it's done. Good Lord.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

Geez back home a 13 yo kid started a fire on purpose in the Dollar General store.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

gonna go do work homework. be back later. 

hi there pammy!!!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> gonna go do work homework. be back later.
> 
> hi there pammy!!!


Howdy!!!


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

done with my homework for today. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

Ransomware cyberattack shuts down major US pipeline


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

looks like we've got thunderstorms moving along I-70 towards us in the next 1.5 to 2 hrs. i saw pink colors in the radar. that's never good.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Geez back home a 13 yo kid started a fire on purpose in the Dollar General store.


I like Dollar General!   Found some cute measuring cups (lemon shaped) for my sister.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

I had purchased shower curtains before my rib got broke. I had bought a clear vinyl one for the inside and a cute heart fabric one for the outside. My bathroom is a little blah so I just wanted to perk it up with some cuteness. Now I hafta rest. LOL!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I had purchased shower curtains before my rib got broke. I had bought a clear vinyl one for the inside and a cute heart fabric one for the outside. My bathroom is a little blah so I just wanted to perk it up with some cuteness. Now I hafta rest. LOL!
> View attachment 163968


Too cute!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

i like hearts and butterflies. next time i'll look for butterflies for the outside curtain. *giggles*


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

well the weather is starting to move in so i'm shutting her down for a while. if the weather lets up i'll be back. if not...good night.


----------



## RadishRose (May 8, 2021)

Be safe, @MarciKS !


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Be safe, @MarciKS !


it's all good. just a thunderstorm. i think it's done now. heard a couple small chunks of hail but mostly rain, wind and lightening.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)

Yikes, hail?   Be safe!


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

*eats mac & cheese...sips mixed drink* i'm going to enjoy admiring my new shower curtain in the mornings. maybe it will cheer me up for the day each day. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Yikes, hail?   Be safe!


it was small


----------



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)

So, does this mean you won't be going outdoors to feed.................?


----------



## PamfromTx (May 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *eats mac & cheese...sips mixed drink* i'm going to enjoy admiring my new shower curtain in the mornings. maybe it will cheer me up for the day each day. lol!


The hearts would cheer me up.   You could pretend those hearts are all of your friends in this forum.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> So, does this mean you won't be going outdoors to feed.................View attachment 163985?


not till tomorrow when i take the trash out. oh that reminds me to add seed to my list.


----------



## MarciKS (May 8, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> The hearts would cheer me up.   You could pretend those hearts are all of your friends in this forum.


lol! seeing me potty??


----------



## katlupe (May 9, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I had purchased shower curtains before my rib got broke. I had bought a clear vinyl one for the inside and a cute heart fabric one for the outside. My bathroom is a little blah so I just wanted to perk it up with some cuteness. Now I hafta rest. LOL!
> View attachment 163968


Love the hearts!


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

I enjoyed my shower immensely this morning with my cute shower curtain. *giggles*

I'm just now getting showered and getting coffee in me. I had to order groceries and tend to some emails and fiddle with a few dishes. I'm trying to purchase healthier foods so I can start incorporating them into my diet. I just don't get it. They want us to be healthy but the food that's good for you is so horrible expensive. It just doesn't make sense. And I noticed a lot of what I wanted wasn't even available. I haven't bought any soda pop this time or the time before when I ordered groceries. My supply is dwindling. I drink about two 12 oz cans a day now instead of all day. I'm trying to change my eating and drinking habits. 

Once my rib is better I'll start working on some exercise again. Right now with the rib and the pinched nerve or whatever it is...this just isn't the time to be messing with it. I need to let my body heal.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

Oh I forgot to mention tornado sirens went off last night. I almost didn't hear them. Thursday when I'm off I'm gonna call the city and ask about that. I don't even know where the nearest one is.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 9, 2021)

"Good morning, dear lady... don't forget to write down seed to your list.  Much appreciated."


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> "Good morning, dear lady... don't forget to write down seed to your list.  Much appreciated."
> View attachment 164083


I got it. I had my groceries ordered and submitted and I realized I forgot so I had to go back in and modify my order. I got 20 lbs. Will go in a bit to take trash and feed.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

when i come back from outside i'm gonna try my low carb ice cream. hope it's better than my keto cheddar crisps. *wrinkles nose*


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 9, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> when i come back from outside i'm gonna try my low carb ice cream. hope it's better than my keto cheddar crisps. *wrinkles nose*


@MarciKS i like the Breyer’s brand low carb ice cream.  Our store gets another brand too but it tastes “pasty” to me


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> @MarciKS i like the Breyer’s brand low carb ice cream.  Our store gets another brand too but it tastes “pasty” to me


I'm eating Enlightened and I'm here to enlighten you that the peanut butter chocolate is disgusting. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

If it was just the chocolate I could probably get on board with this. Maybe the vanilla bean will taste better. HAHA!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 9, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> If it was just the chocolate I could probably get on board with this. Maybe the vanilla bean will taste better. HAHA!


Thanks for the enlightenment


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

I've had the Breyer's Carb Smart in the past. May have to go back to that. I'd like to eat the lowest carbs but if the stuff tastes like crap then I'll starve. LOL!

I may have to settle for some sort of happy medium and call it good.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 9, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

they already dipped into the seed earlier Pam


----------



## PamfromTx (May 9, 2021)

I'm kind of stuck on posting squirrels for you, @MarciKS ; I can't stop.   Hope you don't mind.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

i'm down with it. i love squirrels!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 9, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i'm down with it. i love squirrels!


Awww, that makes me so happy.   I love MOST animals.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Awww, that makes me so happy.   I love MOST animals.


same here but my faves are cats and squirrels. lol!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> So, does this mean you won't be going outdoors to feed.................View attachment 163985?


The female squirrel is singing to the male squirrel the song, "At Last".... due to being fed by @MarciKS


----------



## PamfromTx (May 9, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> The female squirrel is singing to the male squirrel the song, "At Last".... due to being fed by @MarciKS


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

you should see my squirrels. they're a bunch of nuts. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

i think if i wanna bring my blood sugar down & lose weight i'm gonna hafta just quit eating. lol!
these low carb things are disgusting.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

maybe i can go back to the plate thing where 1/2 the plate is veggies and 1/4 is meat and 1/4 is carbs and then have fruit for dessert with an occasional meet me half way yummy treat.


----------



## MarciKS (May 9, 2021)

i think i'm gonna go work on some more work homework and go read before bed. night all.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 9, 2021)

Good nite Marci-sleep tight and sweet dreams to you.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)

"Yuck, it's Monday!"


----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)

Pals for life.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2021)

Morning. Long hard day at work ahead. Not up for it but it has to be done. It's pork chop night again. *rolls eyes*

Pam the squirrels are like this today...

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Morning. Long hard day at work ahead. Not up for it but it has to be done. It's pork chop night again. *rolls eyes*
> 
> Pam the squirrels are like this today...
> View attachment 164241
> Have a good day everyone.


I bet they are extremely happy.   lol  Glad you bought them those cute grocery carts.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)

They all pitched in to purchase this lovely necklace for you.  Aren't they sweet?!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)




----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

I too, _love_ those shower curtains!
We all enjoyed seeing that picture so much, aren't you glad you told us and shared that with us? 

And oh well on that chocolate pretend ice cream. 
At least you know, and can say you tried it!  

You can be proud and say you were _brave enough to try it? _


----------



## Kaila (May 10, 2021)

@PamfromTx
She said she likes butterflies, too, so consider switching off from squirrels?  

(I am just joking!!! You don't _hafta_!  )


----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)

Kaila said:


> @PamfromTx
> She said she likes butterflies, too, so consider switching off from squirrels?
> 
> (I am just joking!!! You don't _hafta_!  )


I prefer squirrels!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 164251


that's my internet ID. lol!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2021)

i'm gonna be here long enough to partake of my salad and my cardboard...i mean low carb pizza.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 10, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 164250 They all pitched in to purchase this lovely necklace for you.  Aren't they sweet?!


lol   I can just see all the little critters pitching in their dollars.... hahahahaha.  I'm nuts!


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2021)

the cardboard cheese pizza isn't bad.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2021)

the margarita pizza with the cauliflower crust is better.


----------



## MarciKS (May 10, 2021)

alright...i'm calling it a night. cya all tomorrow.


----------



## Pecos (May 10, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> alright...i'm calling it a night. cya all tomorrow.


See you tomorrow, sleep well my friend.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 11, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 164376


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lara (May 11, 2021)

Love your avatar Marci...now keep this one this time!


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

Morning. I feel loads better this morning than yesterday. I've been able to sleep on my other side more and a little on my back. The tummy not quite yet. I'm waiting to see if that will help relieve the leg thing. I also think I need to get cracking and get my weight and blood glucose down. I just wish I liked fruit & veggies more. We were raised with sugary snacks as kids and that's tough to let go of when you get older. 

I can hear the rain right now. 
Supposed to be 57° and rainy today. The low is gonna be 42°. Might have to just get cozy tonight after work and read.

I'm supposed to fry cook today. We'll see what happens when I get there. The hot food side is having beef fried rice and egg rolls. They usually run out of egg rolls and the cook refuses to make more. I guess I'll try to fix my diet plate today. 

I couldn't finish last night's cardboard pizza. Some things I like may just have to be occasional treats.


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

Lara said:


> Love your avatar Marci...now keep this one this time!


Honey I never ever keep just one avatar...ever. I like variety. *grins*

How are you today?


----------



## Lara (May 11, 2021)

You're as stubborn as Madonna


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

lol!!!!!!!!! love you too!


----------



## Lara (May 11, 2021)

Madonna says...


`


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

Lara said:


> Madonna says...
> 
> View attachment 164387


in a way...i can agree with this.


----------



## Lara (May 11, 2021)

Me too...being tough, ambitious, and knowing what you want is okay in my book...depending on how one defines "tough"


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

i have a coworker friend that's getting married in june. his wife is precious. they got a wedding registry on amazon so i need to get their gift and get it sent. i'm gonna see about getting some diabetic cookbooks too. i don't know whether or not to get the diabetic meal planning for dummies or not. i don't think it would be necessary but i don't know. as long as i've been in food service i should be able to figure that out. i wanna get one for desserts too. i will hafta start cooking more for myself. this is another reason i wanna work from home. i can make better food choices if i'm not staring at a dessert case and candy bar rack all day. lol!

well i gotta get going. you guys have a terrific day! *hugs*


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

Lara said:


> Me too...being tough, ambitious, and knowing what you want is okay in my book...depending on how one defines "tough"


think strong Lara. cya later.


----------



## Lara (May 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 11, 2021)

How are all of my squirrel friends, @MarciKS ?


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

They're ok. They decided to steal a cookie.

I managed to talk the boss into letting me off early due to an equipment malfunction. I told him I'd love to help them save on labor for the day. LOL! I walked outta there at close to 4:30. I have some ETO so it was all good. The equipment will be fixed tomorrow. So we're getting the steamtable fixed and the breaker for the fryer keeps kicking off so I had to reset it this afternoon in the middle of frying chips.


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

i had to purchase a wedding gift for someone and i found a couple diabetic cookbooks for me. and a tom clancy book.

gonna cook dinner. be back in a bit.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 11, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 11, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

i'm eating now. i quit thinking a few min. ago. *grins*


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

how was everyone's day?


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

sitting down with a cup of butter pecan coffee and a couple of those cardboard cookies.


----------



## MarciKS (May 11, 2021)

i've had enough "fun" for one day. i'm going to go watch tv and go to bed.


----------



## Pecos (May 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i've had enough "fun" for one day. i'm going to go watch tv and go to bed.


Sleep well my friend.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 11, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> how was everyone's day?


Tolerable.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)

I wonder if people get as upset with each other when they text as they do on these forums? It just seems like there's so much misunderstanding on these things. I just often wonder if they fight like this in text with people too. I'm glad I'm not big on texting.

Oh well. I tried today. 

Have a good day. Maybe tomorrow will be better. I'm out for today.


----------



## katlupe (May 12, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I wonder if people get as upset with each other when they text as they do on these forums? It just seems like there's so much misunderstanding on these things. I just often wonder if they fight like this in text with people too. I'm glad I'm not big on texting.
> 
> Oh well. I tried today.
> 
> Have a good day. Maybe tomorrow will be better. I'm out for today.


I don't know if they do or not because I only text one person. I just avoid topics that I know people get worked up over. I don't even view those. 

I hope you have a good day!


----------



## Kaila (May 12, 2021)

Hi, Marci.  I was thinking it's a good idea you got those books, even though you already know a lot about foods, food prep, and diabetic diets, etc.

Because even if you just get a couple new ideas, 
or a reminder of something else you forgot you could have, 
that turn out useful for yourself, in your own situation, then it would have been worth it, to get those.

That's nice you were getting the gift too, for the couple, 
and then, got yourself something at the same time. 

That picture you posted of the cookie-stealing neighbor of yours, is funny. 

My day was like @PamfromTx  's day.
Tolerable.
Though just barely. 

It seems like unusual stressors, get less unusual every day.  
But yes, we love reminders, that we are strong.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 12, 2021)

"Hey guys, @MarciKS has suddenly changed our diet!   Come and get it!"


----------



## PamfromTx (May 12, 2021)

"We are all very grateful."


----------



## PamfromTx (May 12, 2021)

"I bought this dashing outfit at Macy's at 75% off!"


----------



## PamfromTx (May 12, 2021)

"Wonder where @MarciKS is at today?"


----------



## PamfromTx (May 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 164589 "Hey guys, @MarciKS has suddenly changed our diet!   Come and get it!"


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 164593 "I bought this dashing outfit at Macy's at 75% off!"


omg that's so cute!

@katlupe definitely. i think that's just gonna be what i do from now on. holy cow. it's just too weird for me.

busy day but not too bad here. thankfully i'm off tomorrow.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)

tonight's dinner is a creamy chicken enchilada with mock corn o'brien and a salad. got a couple pieces of some kind of cake too. one for tonight and one for tomorrow.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)

doing a breathing treatment and i will take one last dose of motrin then i'm off to bed. i'm getting tired.


----------



## MarciKS (May 12, 2021)

goodnight...


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)

"Is that @MarciKS snoring up a storm in that room?!"


----------



## katlupe (May 13, 2021)

MarciKS said:


>


He is my favorite! I follow him on YouTube and have watched every video he puts out. So funny!


----------



## katlupe (May 13, 2021)




----------



## Aneeda72 (May 13, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I think people are losing their bloody minds.


I am pretty sure I am


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 164676


interpretive dance?


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 164677 "Is that @MarciKS snoring up a storm in that room?!"


she slept in late. i don't think she snores too often because she usually wakes herself up when she does. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

morning everyone.
i slept in cuz i didn't sleep too good. i'm going to be playing a new video game on the switch called castaway paradise. i still have some other new games i haven't even tried yet. 

ragweed season is starting in may??
ALLERGY OUTLOOK






Tree Pollen High





Grass Pollen High





Ragweed Pollen Moderate





Mold Low





Dust & Dander Low

71° with possible late storms tonight.

i'm getting stronger every day. i was able to lift a 35 lb. box of fryer oil yesterday no problem. i was a little sore when i got home but that was all. easily remedied with motrin and ice packs. so now just dealing with this leg issue for the most part. 

thanks to my friends who post in here and cheer me up.


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

be back later. i need food and i wanna go play my game.


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

i'm reading my local paper. apparently several individuals tried to steal an atm machine from one of the banks. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

well if the cdc really is lifting the mask thing...whenever they lift it at work they will get no cooperation from me. even if that means losing my job. i'm not about to take my mask off.

i think with the condition of my lungs alone i could get a doctors note they'd have to comply with. i'll try that first if i have to.


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i'm reading my local paper. apparently several individuals tried to steal an atm machine from one of the banks. lol!



Did they take pictures of themselves while doing it, and post it online?  After all, they sound like very intelligent folks.   

Note to would-be robbers:  Try to find something to steal that is not attached to pavement and super-duper cables!


----------



## Kaila (May 13, 2021)

I think (and hope) the masks are still supposed to be worn in hospitals and doctors offices and all medical places.


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

Kaila said:


> I think (and hope) the masks are still supposed to be worn in hospitals and doctors offices and all medical places.


Yes they are for now. As soon as there's any change we'll be notified at work.


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Did they take pictures of themselves while doing it, and post it online?  After all, they sound like very intelligent folks.
> 
> Note to would-be robbers:  Try to find something to steal that is not attached to pavement and super-duper cables!


Security cameras got it plus they left the vehicle there chained to the atm. LOL


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)

I had to wear a mask at the doctor's office and all the stores I went to ... today.  It doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)

"Hi, Ms. @MarciKS , we are just checking to see if you are OK?"


----------



## PamfromTx (May 13, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

Yes I'm ok.  Watching a movie.


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 164854


They got fed today.


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I had to wear a mask at the doctor's office and all the stores I went to ... today.  It doesn't bother me at all.


I'm just concerned about the day they tell us to take them off at work. I won't take them off in public and I don't want to take them off at work either.


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

What if....
Let's just suppose for a minute that the CDC is using this no mask and back into society thing as bait to try to get people to get vaccinated. What if things are not as safe as they claim? Are we still gonna go running back into society headlong consequences be damned? 

I have no intentions of doing anything except proceeding with caution.


----------



## Jules (May 13, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I'm just concerned about the day they tell us to take them off at work. I won't take them off in public and I don't want to take them off at work either.


They’ll probably give you the option.  My choice would be to keep the mask on too.  I doubt they’d ever say you can’t wear one.


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

Jules said:


> They’ll probably give you the option.  My choice would be to keep the mask on too.  I doubt they’d ever say you can’t wear one.


If it's gonna cost them more money to supply the masks then they will want us to unmask. If I have to I might volunteer to pay for my own paper masks when they're necessary but I think the drs. note will be enough.


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

i wonder how many members are on this site...


----------



## MarciKS (May 13, 2021)

I think I'm gonna take another break for a while. 

*Hugs for friends*


----------



## Jules (May 13, 2021)

Have a good sleep, Marci.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 14, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 15, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 15, 2021)

<-------serenading @MarciKS


----------



## Kaila (May 15, 2021)

@MarciKS 
Nevermind answering my question....

I just meant I am thinking of you, and hoping you have some time off, this weekend.
From work mostly, and from anything else you want time off, from.


----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2021)

*You girls. *giggles**


----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2021)

*I'm having a salad and one of the Bowl Fulls frozen entrees of Chicken Bacon Ranch Pasta. It's goooooooooood. I bought a quart of ice cream too. And I'm having a drink. Screw it. LOL!*


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2021)

*Flops onto the sofa* I'm so mad tonight. Now my damn back hurts. I'm so tired of being in pain. I just wanna scream.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 16, 2021)

_Here you go, sweet @MarciKS ~ I got up and baked this for you since others did not share with you.  It's all YOURS!  A Turtle Chocolate Layer Cake.   Enjoy.  Hope you like it.  

I, myself woke up and was hungry.  Ate some cold mac-n-cheese.  lol_


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2021)

morning.
i went to walgreens yesterday evening on the way home. found some of those magnetic false lashes. picked up some. should be interesting. i will have to trim them down some. will do my hair and makeup and shoot a pic out when I use them.

Pammy i eat cold mac n cheese too sometimes. *grins*

gonna be another long day. *sighs* i hope today goes better than yesterday. *rolls eyes* yesterday was very stressful at work. people fighting...got shouted at on the line by a supervisor...serving the patients took forever cuz of all the mistakes. some of the workers serving have no business doing so.


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2021)

have a good day!


----------



## Kaila (May 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I'm having a salad and one of the Bowl Fulls frozen entrees of Chicken Bacon Ranch Pasta. It's goooooooooood. I bought a quart of ice cream too. And I'm having a drink. Screw it. LOL!


All of that, _in the same bowl, Marci???? _


And please pass at least a slice (or 2 or 3) of that _cake for turtles _
*over here!  *


----------



## PamfromTx (May 16, 2021)

Kaila said:


> All of that, _in the same bowl, Marci???? _
> 
> 
> And please pass at least a slice (or 2 or 3) of that _cake for turtles _
> *over here!  *


No can do, only people who associate with squirrels and _*turtles*_ can have some of that cake.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> morning.
> i went to walgreens yesterday evening on the way home. found some of those magnetic false lashes. picked up some. should be interesting. i will have to trim them down some. will do my hair and makeup and shoot a pic out when I use them.
> 
> Pammy i eat cold mac n cheese too sometimes. *grins*
> ...


Eating cold mac-n-cheese was a first for me.  I was hungry and didn't want to cook.   Or warm up any food.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 16, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 16, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2021)

Kaila said:


> All of that, _in the same bowl, Marci???? _
> 
> 
> And please pass at least a slice (or 2 or 3) of that _cake for turtles _
> *over here!  *


No silly. The chicken bacon ranch pasta casserole by itself. Served with a salad. It all went in my mouth together and it was fine. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 165350


OMG I love that!!


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Eating cold mac-n-cheese was a first for me.  I was hungry and didn't want to cook.   Or warm up any food.


Been there. When you start eating Spaghetti-O's out of the can cold you got a problem. LOL


----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> What if....
> Let's just suppose for a minute that the CDC is using this no mask and back into society thing as bait to try to get people to get vaccinated. What if things are not as safe as they claim? Are we still gonna go running back into society headlong consequences be damned?
> 
> I have no intentions of doing anything except proceeding with caution.


I agree.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 16, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Been there. When you start eating Spaghetti-O's out of the can cold you got a problem. LOL


Hahaha.  I always heat em up.


----------



## MarciKS (May 16, 2021)

The squirrels got fed. Trash taken out. Laundry soaking. Dishes soaking. Dinner in progress. Bills will be pd tomorrow. And I got lotsa ice cream. LOL


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> The squirrels got fed. Trash taken out. Laundry soaking. Dishes soaking. Dinner in progress. Bills will be pd tomorrow. And I got lotsa ice cream. LOL


We feed the squirrels here, too.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> The squirrels got fed. Trash taken out. Laundry soaking. Dishes soaking. Dinner in progress. Bills will be pd tomorrow. And I got lotsa ice cream. LOL


A lot of soaking happening over there.  What kind of ice cream did you get?   I went to Walmart last night to buy some stuff we needed and bought this orange sherbet with vanilla ~ it tasted pretty nasty.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)

By the way, those eggs are hilarious.  I just now noticed them!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> The squirrels got fed. Trash taken out. Laundry soaking. Dishes soaking. Dinner in progress. Bills will be pd tomorrow. And I got lotsa ice cream. LOL


I bet those squirrels are in heaven.  lol


----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> A lot of soaking happening over there.  What kind of ice cream did you get?   I went to Walmart last night to buy some stuff we needed and bought this orange sherbet with vanilla ~ it tasted pretty nasty.


Chocolate fudge brownie. It's yummy!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> We feed the squirrels here, too.


Well there's no stray cats to feed so I had to do something. LOL


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> No silly. The chicken bacon ranch pasta casserole by itself. Served with a salad. It all went in my mouth together and it was fine. LOL


Okay, different plates and bowls, but same mouth and stomach.
I get it.  LOL!


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Chocolate fudge brownie. It's yummy!


I haven't had that in a long time.  Thanks for reminding me to put it on the list!


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Okay, different plates and bowls, but same mouth and stomach.
> I get it.  LOL!


Last night I had one that was stew meat with carrots and green beans and mashed potatoes. It was ok.


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

I might be back later. Might not. We'll see what the day brings.


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

So this was in our local newspaper today. Sounds fishy to me.

_CDC director defends decision to ditch masks_​_Posted May 17, 2021 6:30 AM

By KIMBERLEE KRUESI, Associated Press

The head of the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention on Sunday defended the decision to ease mask-wearing guidance for fully vaccinated people, stressing that increasing political pressure had nothing to do with the abrupt shift in guidelines.

“I’m delivering the science as the science is delivered to the medical journals. And it evolved," CDC Director Rochelle Walensky said on FOX News Sunday. “I deliver it as soon as I can when we have that information available.”

Under the new guidelines released last week, fully vaccinated people — those who are two weeks past their final dose of a COVID-19 vaccine — can quit wearing masks outdoors in crowds and in most indoor settings and give up social distancing.

However, partially vaccinated or unvaccinated people should continue wearing masks, the agency said. The guidance also still calls for masks in crowded indoor settings including buses, airplanes, hospitals, prisons and homeless shelters.

The sudden change sparked praise from those eager to return to pre-pandemic life, particularly those who see the new guidelines as a way to reopen workplaces, schools and other venues that went dark during the pandemic.

Yet concerns have been raised from those who say there's no easy way for businesses and others to determine who is fully vaccinated and who is not. Instead, many will have to rely on an honor system as many states and communities have already been lifting mask mandates amid improving virus numbers and as more Americans have been shedding face coverings after getting shots.

“I would imagine within a period of just a couple of weeks, you’re going to start to see significant clarification of some of the actually understandable and reasonable questions that people are asking,” Dr. Anthony Fauci, the face of the U.S. government’s pandemic response, said on Face the Nation.

The timing of the change has also faced questions. Just days earlier, Walensky had defended the agency's strict mask guidance in front of a Senate committee where some Republicans on the panel described the CDC's guidance as “unworkable.”

When pressed about the quick turnaround on the agency's stance on mask wearing, Walensky said the agency was not giving in to pressure but instead needed time to review evolving science.

“I can tell you it certainly would have been easier if the science had evolved a week earlier and I didn’t have to go to Congress making those statements. But I’m delivering the science as the science is delivered to the medical journals,” she said.

To date more than 156 million Americans, or more than 47% of the population, have received at least one dose of COVID-19 vaccine, and more than 121 million are fully vaccinated._

*Walensky cautioned that even with the new guidelines, it was still too early to “declare victory,” but added that she was “cautiously optimistic" about the pandemic.*

_“We have to remain humble. We’ve had way too many curveballs in this pandemic come to us. But I am really cautiously optimistic that we are in a good place right now, that cases continue to come down,” she said.

*But, she added, even though the guidance has changed, “there’s no need for everybody to start ripping off their masks."*

“There is no mandate to take it off. What we’re saying is, now this is safe," she said. “Work at your own speed, work with your own family and your own businesses to remove them when necessary."_


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

As of today I'm on my last soda pop. Gonna try to go carbonation free starting tomorrow. It won't be easy because I've drank pop like it was water for so many years now. But I need and want to start taking better care of myself. Why I don't know.


----------



## Kaila (May 17, 2021)

Do you have a plan for what beverages you will put in its place, Marci?

It's an excellent action to take, 
but you don't want to get dehydrated, or crave something else, instead.

If you already said, in this thread, what you would sub in, I apologize, I don't remember!


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Do you have a plan for what beverages you will put in its place, Marci?
> 
> It's an excellent action to take,
> but you don't want to get dehydrated, or crave something else, instead.
> ...


No worries. More water for sure. Any drink that doesn't have carbonation like iced tea, I enjoy those water enhancers...maybe juices off and on...and I like Powerade. I usually get sugar free Powerade and water enhancers. I had already bought a gallon of sweet tea before I discovered they had sugar free so I got a sugar free one too. Oh and almond milk I like. And then coffee and hot tea.


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

gonna go play video games.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 17, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

LOL! Hi Pam


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

Having some ramen noodles and taking a little break from my Animal Crossing game.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> As of today I'm on my last soda pop. Gonna try to go carbonation free starting tomorrow. It won't be easy because I've drank pop like it was water for so many years now. But I need and want to start taking better care of myself. Why I don't know.


I'm just getting started on carbonated beverages--trying to get some energy here!  I'll take it where I can find it now  I had a nice diet coke or pepsi this evening.


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> I'm just getting started on carbonated beverages--trying to get some energy here!  I'll take it where I can find it now  I had a nice diet coke or pepsi this evening.


i'm hoping if i stop the pop altogether i'll be able to breathe better and maybe lose some weight.


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

watching SWAT on HULU


----------



## MarciKS (May 17, 2021)

watching MOM now. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2021)

one last episode of mom then i'm going to bed. lol!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2021)

love the pics

morning all.
didn't sleep for crap. rain...rain....and more rain. 
these were our covid numbers yesterday.

i've got another long day ahead. not looking forward to it. at all.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> love the pics
> 
> morning all.
> didn't sleep for crap. rain...rain....and more rain.
> ...


That chart looks promising--it's improved here as well.  They are also holding million dollar drawing for 5 to win for those who have gotten 1 shot already--wish I only had one of my shots I'd sign up!  I sure could use a cool million!  Good day to  you Marci.


----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> That chart looks promising--it's improved here as well.  They are also holding million dollar drawing for 5 to win for those who have gotten 1 shot already--wish I only had one of my shots I'd sign up!  I sure could use a cool million!  Good day to  you Marci.


Actually those numbers are up from last time.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 18, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 18, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 165703


Awwwwwwwwwwwwwww! *Hugs*

I'm exhausted so I'm heading out. Night all.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 19, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 19, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 19, 2021)

Morning all. 

Pammy I wanna have tea with that squirrel now. LOL!

Another busy day ahead. We are having Sloppy Dogs and fries for our special in the grill today. Jumbo hotdog with sloppy joe on it. I just want the sloppy joe. Gonna have to reload my lunch ticket now. LOL! I'm out in the grill today and tomorrow. Friday I'm evening cook and the breakfast cook will be staying all day to get trained for the job I'm doing so he can do it on Saturday which means I will need to write him notes on what to do Saturday. As soon as I get him to a place where he knows what to do I can send him home. So I gotta work on those notes this evening. Have a good day all!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 19, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 20, 2021)

This was on another site. I found it very touching.


----------



## katlupe (May 21, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Morning all.
> 
> Pammy I wanna have tea with that squirrel now. LOL!
> 
> Another busy day ahead. We are having Sloppy Dogs and fries for our special in the grill today. Jumbo hotdog with sloppy joe on it. I just want the sloppy joe. Gonna have to reload my lunch ticket now. LOL! I'm out in the grill today and tomorrow. Friday I'm evening cook and the breakfast cook will be staying all day to get trained for the job I'm doing so he can do it on Saturday which means I will need to write him notes on what to do Saturday. As soon as I get him to a place where he knows what to do I can send him home. So I gotta work on those notes this evening. Have a good day all!


Sloppy dogs sound good! I haven't had one in a very long time........years in fact. Now I am going to be thinking about those.


----------



## Lara (May 21, 2021)

How are you doing Marci? I've been thinking about you. Last time I posted here was May 11.
It seems longer. I messaged you that I was taking a break from SF but I'm still here. It's so addictive.
I hope everyone is doing well. This is such a sweet thread.
Oh, I did see you gave me a "Like" in my new thread in Diaries. Thank you


----------



## MarciKS (May 21, 2021)

Lara said:


> How are you doing Marci? I've been thinking about you. Last time I posted here was May 11.
> It seems longer. I messaged you that I was taking a break from SF but I'm still here. It's so addictive.
> I hope everyone is doing well. This is such a sweet thread.
> Oh, I did see you gave me a "Like" in my new thread in Diaries. Thank you


Hi Lara! Thankyou. I'm ok. My rib is almost completely healed. Been having trouble with the nerves in one of my thighs. Might be a pinched nerve in my hip. Not sure. Getting acupuncture on Tuesday. A little nervous about the needles but I need to do something cuz the pain is too much. I'm tired and hurting this evening. 

Been trying to work on getting a resume made and getting a LinkedIn acct so I can look for something part time to do at home on the computer. Eventually the plan is to go full time and leave this crummy job. I don't think I'm gonna make it health wise till 69 in that joint. Almost 40 yrs in food service has slowly been tearing my body apart. 

*Sips coffee & takes a bite of glazed cinnamon raisin bread & grins*

How are you?


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

I just got woke up AGAIN by the neighbor. It's almost 2 AM. I'm gonna hafta contact the landlord again. I guess from now on I'll just have to start calling the police. If she can't do any better than this. I've had it. It's been 5 yrs and I don't wake her up all night long when I can help it.. I'm so mad right now.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I just got woke up AGAIN by the neighbor. It's almost 2 AM. I'm gonna hafta contact the landlord again. I guess from now on I'll just have to start calling the police. If she can't do any better than this. I've had it. It's been 5 yrs and I don't wake her up all night long when I can help it.. I'm so mad right now.


Sorry this keeps happening. She sounds like a real PITA.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

Ruthanne said:


> Sorry this keeps happening. She sounds like a real PITA.


She is. She's been talked to by the landlord about this. She seems to think she can do whatever she wants and she has no consideration for others or the hour she does things at. Something has to give. I'm about tempted to get into a slam fest with her cuz I've had it.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

Gonna try to go back to bed. Cya later Ruthanne.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2021)

I hope something will be done about her.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 22, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 22, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (May 22, 2021)

Good Morning!


----------



## Lara (May 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Hi Lara! Thankyou. I'm ok. My rib is almost completely healed. Been having trouble with the nerves in one of my thighs. Might be a pinched nerve in my hip. Not sure. Getting acupuncture on Tuesday. A little nervous about the needles but I need to do something cuz the pain is too much. I'm tired and hurting this evening.
> 
> Been trying to work on getting a resume made and getting a LinkedIn acct so I can look for something part time to do at home on the computer. Eventually the plan is to go full time and leave this crummy job. I don't think I'm gonna make it health wise till 69 in that joint. Almost 40 yrs in food service has slowly been tearing my body apart.
> 
> ...


This is great news about your rib being healed! As far as the pinched nerve feeling in your thigh...I wonder if it's a varicose vein starting. If so it's possibly from all the standing you did at work. I'm no doctor but just my thoughts. If it's true then here is good information from a trusted source...the Mayo Clinic https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/varicose-veins/symptoms-causes/syc-20350643

I'm doing well...thank you for asking. I didn't have any symptoms from my covid shot except fatigue (slept 9 hours straight just after I got it). 
I don't know if I did the right thing. There are so many conflicting reports. Oh well.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

Lara said:


> This is great news about your rib being healed! As far as the pinched nerve feeling in your thigh...I wonder if it's a varicose vein starting. If so it's possibly from all the standing you did at work. I'm no doctor but just my thoughts. If it's true then here is good information from a trusted source...the Mayo Clinic https://www.mayoclinic.org/diseases-conditions/varicose-veins/symptoms-causes/syc-20350643
> 
> I'm doing well...thank you for asking. I didn't have any symptoms from my covid shot except fatigue (slept 9 hours straight just after I got it).
> I don't know if I did the right thing. There are so many conflicting reports. Oh well.


Resting is exactly what you should've done.

There's nothing about numbness and nerve pain so I doubt it.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

You know I spent probably around 2 months sleeping on one side only because of my rib. So I wonder if I haven't irritated the sciatic nerve from all that pressure and maybe that's why. I don't know. I'm sure the acupuncturist will be able to figure it out. I also think nearly 40 years on cement floors has been aggravating it all along and this was the last straw so to speak.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

katlupe said:


> View attachment 166151
> Good Morning!


On my way to the pot right now.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

Later this evening I plan to give myself a haircut finally. I can't take it anymore. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

be back later


----------



## Jules (May 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Later this evening I plan to give myself a haircut finally. I can't take it anymore. LOL!


Are your hair salons still closed?  They really put tight rules on them here and I go for the first appointment of the day.  I’ve had a third to quarter of what I’d normally had.  Poor gal had to deal with my pathetic hacking.  I always feel human after leaving there.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 22, 2021)

I went by two different hair salons yesterday and they have both shut down completely.  I was very close to cutting my hair... last night.  lol


----------



## Lara (May 22, 2021)

I've always cut my own hair. It's nothing to brag about but I save a lot of money in the long run.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

Jules said:


> Are your hair salons still closed?  They really put tight rules on them here and I go for the first appointment of the day.  I’ve had a third to quarter of what I’d normally had.  Poor gal had to deal with my pathetic hacking.  I always feel human after leaving there.


i don't know. i haven't gone to look. i just prefer to cut my own. i was doing it a little off and on pre-pandemic and then once we went into lockdown i bought the clippers. i watched a couple videos of dudes cutting their hair and some hairdressers cutting women's hair and some women doing their own pixie cuts and went to town. it looks much better than what some of the hairdressers do and i don't have to worry if they're gonna screw it up or not. they're afraid to cut it the length i want so might as well do my own. i get lots of compliments on it and people ask who does my hair. they're surprised when i say me.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> I went by two different hair salons yesterday and they have both shut down completely.  I was very close to cutting my hair... last night.  lol


i like the clippers because even with long hair i can get a straighter cut. might be something to look into.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

Lara said:


> I've always cut my own hair. It's nothing to brag about but I save a lot of money in the long run.


i think your hair looks cute.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

i do not take good selfies but this is today's haircut.


----------



## Jules (May 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i think your hair looks cute.


Me too.


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

i will be getting my 1 1/2 inch comb guide soon so i'll go back over the sides and the back. i shaved off my sideburn hairs cuz they just tick me off. they stick out and make me feel like this...


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

I think tomorrow is gonna be pizza day.


----------



## Pecos (May 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i do not take good selfies but this is today's haircut.


It looks pretty good to me!


----------



## MarciKS (May 22, 2021)

Pecos said:


> It looks pretty good to me!


Thanks


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

I'm gonna post this....it's about mRNA for those worried about it changing your genetic makeup. It's not gonna do that when it's already a part of your immune system.
You can close the pay wall and keep reading. 
What Is mRNA? Here's A Crash Course On What It Does - Honolulu Civil Beat


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

Also found this. I don't know as I agree with the entire article but this 5th point was good.

_*5. A change in our culture’s approach to illness.*_​_*As the pandemic moves into its next phase, public health guidelines about when and where Americans have to mask up, how they can socialize and what they should know about travel are all changing.*_
*The goal with all of these recommendations is to build more nuance back into our preventive strategies, so Americans continue to be vigilant in certain high-risk situations but ease up in others.

“One of the key strategies to controlling this pandemic is maintaining those infection prevention measures, particularly in high-risk settings,” Grein said. That means masking up, maintaining social distance and improving ventilation to the extent it’s possible in crowded indoor settings. But in outdoor — and now, most indoor — settings, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention says it’s OK for fully vaccinated Americans to pretty much drop the masks altogether.*

_*Broader societal shifts will be equally important in bringing the pandemic to an end, though harder to track and measure.
“Thinking about infection control — hand-washing, not sharing drinks, etc. — will be important forever,” Bennett said.

“We will also need to change our behaviors and our employment-related expectations and regulations to support everyone to stay home when they are sick,” she added. “Currently many Americans have no sick time coverage ― if they stay home, they do not get paid. We push kids and college students to attend class when they are sick. This is untenable when we are trying to prevent transmission of an infectious disease.”
These measures and changes may not be able to stop the coronavirus altogether, but they should help Americans get back to a pretty normal life when layered on top of widespread vaccination.

“I think it is likely that this virus will be with us forever, or certainly the foreseeable future,” Bennett said, adding that it’ll probably become endemic and be similar to the flu. “However at this time, COVID-19 is considerably more severe than influenza — and we must get the transmission down to very low levels to return to our lives.”

Experts are still learning about COVID-19. The information in this story is what was known or available as of publication, but guidance can change as scientists discover more about the virus. Please check the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention for the most updated recommendations.*_

It's Not Just Vaccines. We Need These 5 Other Things To End The Pandemic. | HuffPost Life


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

*That bath felt nice. Now I gotta order pizza...BRB.*


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

I'm headed to the other place. Be back later maybe.


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> “We will also need to change our behaviors and our employment-related expectations and regulations to support everyone to stay home when they are sick,” she added. “Currently many Americans have no sick time coverage ― if they stay home, they do not get paid. We push kids and college students to attend class when they are sick. This is untenable when we are trying to prevent transmission of an infectious disease.”


 I agree with this!


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

I think people just need to continue to be smart and be cautious because I personally believe that this virus is far from over. I don't actually see "post pandemic" anything in our future. JMO.

So I've been watching more YouTube videos on cutting my own hair. I've been having a little difficulty with the stuff around the ears and the back. But I found some videos to help with that. I think a pixie would be too short for me but I'd like to clean up some of what I got going on. It grows back so no biggie. LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

Ok girls...this is sorta what I had wanted to do with my hair but I will need for it to be longer. I watched this video which is really good plus there's one on shaping the hair around the ears and one on cleaning up the back. Uses a neat little razor that would be easier to control than the clipper. 












In this last video she's using a little manual razor that's great for the back. I want to get one.
Amazon.com: Feather Styling Razor Black: Beauty


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

*Lurks*


----------



## CinnamonSugar (May 23, 2021)

@MarciKS glad your ribs is almost healed and I hope things work out for hip pain and your plans to do computer work at home.  I’d like to say something witty or profound but I don’t have two brain cells to rub together after being on Call this weekend.   Hope you have a good week


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> @MarciKS glad your ribs is almost healed and I hope things work out for hip pain and your plans to do computer work at home.  I’d like to say something witty or profound but I don’t have two brain cells to rub together after being on Call this weekend.   Hope you have a good week


It's ok. Get some rest. *Hugs*


----------



## PamfromTx (May 23, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 23, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

hey there lady! how ya doin?


----------



## PamfromTx (May 23, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> hey there lady! how ya doin?


Doing well, thank you for asking.  Watched my nephew's high school graduation on our smart TV; it just wasn't the same not being there.  Come June, we are going to become party animals when we do go home.  And we also watched 3 baseball games.  Hope you are doing well!


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

Sounds like a good day. Good to see you!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 23, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

Been an uneventful day.


----------



## Lara (May 23, 2021)

Sounds good to me Marci. No stress


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

Lara said:


> Sounds good to me Marci. No stress


yup. not really. lol! just chillin. we may have another employee turning in their notice monday. we will be 18 people short.


----------



## Lara (May 23, 2021)

Whoa...somebody needs to listen to the employees and change things up...fast.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

not gonna happen my friend. not gonna happen.


----------



## Lara (May 23, 2021)

Then they're goin' down. Companies who treat their employees right are the most successful.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

Lara said:


> Then they're goin' down. Companies who treat their employees right are the most successful.


they don't seem to understand that it isn't just about the money. there's just so much more wrong there that nobody cares about. if i get this work at home thing and they decide to do an exit interview then i will tell them why i'm leaving.


----------



## Lara (May 23, 2021)

Sounds like they've already hit rock bottom. You would be good as a life coach online, like zoom groups. My daughter in Mexico is a life-coach for weight-watchers. She's got tons of experience on her resume so they hired her. They're lucky to have her and she's thrilled to be able to travel to wherever she wants and always know she has a job that pays. It's not too much sitting because it's only about 3 hours a day.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

Lara said:


> Sounds like they've already hit rock bottom. You would be good as a life coach online, like zoom groups. My daughter in Mexico is a life-coach for weight-watchers. She's got tons of experience on her resume so they hired her. They're lucky to have her and she's thrilled to be able to travel to wherever she wants and always know she has a job that pays. It's not too much sitting because it's only about 3 hours a day.


i can't see coaching someone else about their life when mine is a mess. lol!


----------



## Lara (May 23, 2021)

I love your raw honesty...seriously...you're so real. No airs about you. I admire that.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

how was your day lara?


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

i'm out for the night. gonna go see what's on hulu.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

watching mom's and waiting to get sleepy enough to rest. think some cbd oil is called for this evening.


----------



## MarciKS (May 23, 2021)

cleaned up the back of my hair a little with the scissors for now. i got some stuff coming from goodman's and amazon to help with my hair cutting stuff.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2021)

working an earlier shift today. *wrinkles nose* working on injecting coffee at the moment and waking up.


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2021)

*sighs & sits down* what a day. got treated like i was stupid this morning by 2 employees. i've been at this job 5 yrs. in food service for nearly 40. and i cut the cheese package open stupid and apparently i haven't figured out that if the steamtable isn't hot i can't put hot food in it. lol! i work with aholes. good thing i didn't turn around and say what i really felt. *smirks* however, if i had...i'd have plenty of time to job hunt. *grins*


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2021)

going to the other site. goodnight all.


----------



## MrPants (May 24, 2021)

Try not to let the actions and/or perceived thoughts of others determine your day. You know who you are and what your contribution to whatever it is you do is and how that impacts others positively. Everything outside of that is just white noise sent to distract you


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2021)

craaaaaaaaaaaaap everyone's leaving! first medic and now drifter. wth is going on with this forum anyway?


----------



## MarciKS (May 24, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Try not to let the actions and/or perceived thoughts of others determine your day. You know who you are and what your contribution to whatever it is you do is and how that impacts others positively. Everything outside of that is just white noise sent to distract you


thanks for the kind words.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

Well this morning is my acupuncture appointment. We'll see how things go. Not sure if I can sit/lay completely still or not. I have a couple conditions that might prevent that. I'll hafta let her know.

It stormed here last night for a bit and I was tired so I just went to bed. Got a couple phone calls to make today and then I'm free to relax. Might play video games.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 25, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 166547


You too. I'm not sure but I think my GPS may be dead. We'll see when I plug it into the van.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

well the gps worked so that was good. 

the appt went well. with my anxiety we made some little adjustments to her plan so i wouldn't freak out in the middle of everything. i will go into this gradually. i had one needle that hit a muscle and made it and me jump a little. it settled right down though. we did 5 needles instead of 10. 10... and she checked on me in 10 min and i was good for another 10. it only cost me $35.  so now i'm at home applying the recommended heat & having .

they had an essential oil diffuser going in the waiting room. so now i stink of fru fru. my copd didn't care for it. luckily they didn't have one in the pokey room. they had nice music playing the light was dim and i was sitting there like a stone all tensed up and gawking at the needles sticking out of me. amazed that i managed to let that happen in the first place. a yr ago...i would've said "oh HELL no!" i could feel things moving under my skin so stuff was flowing. probably bleeding internally now. just kidding.  

gotta work at least the next 5 days in a row. we are presently 15 people short at work because people are on vacation...on sick leave...and a bunch quit. they are blaming the other evening cook for everyone quitting. supposedly they're quitting because she's too b*tchy and they just can't work with her. i was like "whaaaaaat?" all the night kids went to work at Sam's cuz the pay and hrs are better. so she was pretty upset yesterday. i've been where she is though. fresh off a divorce...angry...bitter...b*tchy. i've been told similar in the past due to the same situation. it takes time to heal from a divorce. especially when it's a bad one.

it says to avoid coffee for a couple days after acupuncture. lmao! not gonna happen. i can avoid ice cream for 2 days no problem. coffee is outta the question.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

*“Life is too short to spend time with people who suck the happiness out of you.” 
~ Unknown

No matter what there will always be people who are mean. They can't seem to help themselves. They seem to enjoy being hateful and trying to prove how great they are by how crappy they treat people. They don't seem to understand the concept of kindness. They don't seem to care who they hurt and what damage they cause because that's their goal is to do damage. It's a shame they can't see how hideous they are in the eyes of others. You can't fix that kind of ugly. That has to come from within. And it has to come from them. Until they can open their eyes and see themselves for the monsters that they are...there is little hope they will ever change. *


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> craaaaaaaaaaaaap everyone's leaving! first medic and now drifter. wth is going on with this forum anyway?


 Drifter ??


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Drifter ??





drifter said:


> Think I’m getting too old and cantankerous to be much social anymore.
> Too much bad judgement, bad decisions. Best wishes to all with whom
> I interacted. Take care.



This was in his diary yesterday.


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

Whaaaaaaaaa........??gotta go check...


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Whaaaaaaaaa........??gotta go check...


may i message you for a moment?


----------



## hollydolly (May 25, 2021)

of course....


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

Thank you


----------



## MrPants (May 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *“Life is too short to spend time with people who suck the happiness out of you.”
> ~ Unknown
> 
> No matter what there will always be people who are mean. They can't seem to help themselves. They seem to enjoy being hateful and trying to prove how great they are by how crappy they treat people. They don't seem to understand the concept of kindness. They don't seem to care who they hurt and what damage they cause because that's their goal is to do damage. It's a shame they can't see how hideous they are in the eyes of others. You can't fix that kind of ugly. That has to come from within. And it has to come from them. Until they can open their eyes and see themselves for the monsters that they are...there is little hope they will ever change. *


Similar to acupuncture, I have a way of dealing with such people. Not sure if it works but makes me feel better!


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Similar to acupuncture, I have a way of dealing with such people. Not sure if it works but makes me feel better!
> View attachment 166568


How ya doin? I need something to call you besides Pants. I think I'll call you Harry. How ya doin Harry? (feel free to pick a different name)


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

*giggles* Harry Pants...lmao!


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

I have to share this now cuz to me it's hilarious. I'm 55 and I should be able to act like an adult and a professional at work. Right? LOL

Yesterday I'm walking down the hall to deliver something and I see on one of the consult rooms a tag that says Dr Rump. I repeated it to myself in the hall and proceeded to crack up laughing. I guess you're never too old to be immature.


----------



## MrPants (May 25, 2021)

I should have him for my personal Dr. I can see it now ...........

"Harry Pants? Dr. Rump will see you now


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

So how's things it Tookasville?


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

i'm gonna go play video games. be back later.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

i am currently adding a pizzeria to my animal crossing island.


----------



## MrPants (May 25, 2021)

I like Pizza


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

I love pizza. You should see all the pizza designs on here. I think it's safe to say that people love pizza. LOL


----------



## MrPants (May 25, 2021)

You may or may not be surprised to learn that it's not easy at all to get decent Pizza in certain places. This is why it's the first thing I order when I go to a more normal place that has some choices of Pizza places.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

Oh trust me I know!!


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

it's storming here a little so if i vanish that may be why. lol


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> it's storming here a little so if i vanish that may be why. lol


Be careful!


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

lol!! i will. most of it will be north of I-70.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *“Life is too short to spend time with people who suck the happiness out of you.”
> ~ Unknown
> 
> No matter what there will always be people who are mean. They can't seem to help themselves. They seem to enjoy being hateful and trying to prove how great they are by how crappy they treat people. They don't seem to understand the concept of kindness. They don't seem to care who they hurt and what damage they cause because that's their goal is to do damage. It's a shame they can't see how hideous they are in the eyes of others. You can't fix that kind of ugly. That has to come from within. And it has to come from them. Until they can open their eyes and see themselves for the monsters that they are...there is little hope they will ever change. *


Amen.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

i'll be back. gotta make some dinner.


----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

nobody in the chiropractors office today had a mask on except me. even the acupuncturist whose due in 6 wks. i had no qualms with wearing it.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 25, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 25, 2021)

sleep well Pammy!!


----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2021)

morning.
getting ready for another busy day. gotta pick up my Rx this afternoon too. then tomorrow will be another earlier shift of being treated like i'm stupid. yippee! lol! so much to look forward to.  hairnet life....

might get some more storms today. might not be on tonight if it's bad. so if i'm not here know that i will be reading a book. 

have a great day!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 26, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2021)

it is storming like hell outside right now. we're under a tornado watch for about another hr. i'm on for a little bit but if the internet goes out then that's all till tomorrow maybe.


----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2021)

gotta shower when the weather settles down. made cheesy ramen for dinner.


----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2021)

hi @Kaila how you doing?


----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2021)

I have another appt for acupuncture again the 22nd of June before she goes on maternity leave. I'm gonna try to brave all 10 needles next round.


----------



## MarciKS (May 26, 2021)

i'm out. gotta get showered and ready for bed. night.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 27, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 27, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 166826


Those are my favorite.


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2021)

Morning all.
It stormed pretty heavily all night. Haven't looked out to see what it's like out. I did see some branches laying on in the street around the block on the way home last night. 

My checkbook balance came out to the penny this round. Woohoo!!

Working the earlier shift today. 
Hopefully the co-worker will leave me alone. I've decided if he doesn't I'm gonna just ignore him. I may have stated wrong the other day. I think we're 17 ppl short not 15. They are discussing getting us more money because they think that's why everyone is leaving. We are not the only dept. having this problem. One of the nurses told us last night they had 16 or 18 people quit. Nurses they needed. So something is definitely wrong right now with that place. Not sure what's going on but a lot of it has to do with management.

Have a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2021)

Enjoying a nice cup of Starbucks Espresso Roast coffee.


----------



## MarciKS (May 27, 2021)

I've had a crappy day. I gotta work 6 days in a row so the other cook can go spend time on the farm. *Rolls eyes* Three of the days will be with a mouthy woman I don't like who is lazy and can't get her work done. Come Monday when it's pork chop day I don't have time to help her so she best get her sh*t together. By then I'm not gonna be in any mood to deal with it. Might have to slip a little snort into my morning coffee so I'll be a little more chill by the time I get there. LOL!

Lunch took us 38 min to serve 108 people. Supper took forever to serve only 2 more. The supervisor was down at the other end whining about stuff being ridiculous. I thought well...this is what happens when you have slow and incompetent help. It's like watching the 3 stooges bobbing and weaving looking for jello that's in front of their face. 

I'm usually so irritated by the time I leave for the night I just wanna hit someone. They can't get the stuff we need ordered because they assume the boxes in that spot are stew meat when they're steaks so now I'm short #10 of meat for Saturday. So I gotta go in tomorrow first thing and check to see if he remembers to get us some. It's a total sh*t show every day. 

Our old bosses might have been a little mean but this crap never would've gotten this bad with them here.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 28, 2021)

if i don't get some sleep it's gonna be a horrible friday.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> if i don't get some sleep it's gonna be a horrible friday.


Well, I fell asleep at 9:30 p.m. and now am kinda wide awake; eyes are bothering me though... so am probably sleepy.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 28, 2021)

my lungs are bugging me so i'm having a tough time tonight.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> my lungs are bugging me so i'm having a tough time tonight.


I'm sorry.


----------



## MarciKS (May 28, 2021)

i'm sorry you're not sleeping either.


----------



## MarciKS (May 28, 2021)

i appreciate all the squirrels. they bring a smile to my face on days when i really need it.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 28, 2021)

night pammy


----------



## MarciKS (May 28, 2021)

day 3 out of six... another reason why i need to at least try to find work at home. i'm getting too old to work 6 & 7 days in a row. they need help in the office but those ladies in there are even worse than the kitchen help. plus i'm sure they won't let me leave my post cuz they got nobody else. they like to make fun of people in there and they say hateful stuff about people in there so i'm not interested. plus the nurses treat them like crap. 

wish i could call in. i'm already sick of looking at the place. got some new ideas for the island on my other switch. should be interesting. it's spaghetti night and i have lotsa prep for the weekend. it's getting harder to get done on time and my breathing has been pretty labored lately between the weather and the masks. if i'm not on much i'll probably be going to bed early. i'll likely be too tired.

cya later.


----------



## katlupe (May 28, 2021)

Good Morning! Hope your day is better than you expect. What kind of stay at home jobs are you interested in? Not meaning to be nosy but I might know of something or run across something you are interested in.


----------



## MarciKS (May 28, 2021)

katlupe said:


> Good Morning! Hope your day is better than you expect. What kind of stay at home jobs are you interested in? Not meaning to be nosy but I might know of something or run across something you are interested in.
> 
> View attachment 167018


i plan to look for work at home jobs in data entry. thanks for asking.


----------



## PamfromTx (May 28, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2021)

day 4 of 6: yesterday was super busy and i was worn out. today will be busy. sunday won't be as bad. monday is gonna be a bear. i will have to have a reign drink to survive. they had an interview with someone yesterday but not sure what position it was for. bought some masks at work yesterday in the gift shop and the volunteer broke my badge. i can still clock in but i can't wear it. tried to get a new one but the badge maker was acting up so maybe wednesday. i won't have time till then. we can use our badges to pay for stuff and then it's deducted from out paychecks. pretty cool. 

it's supposed to be in the 60s during the day and the 50s overnight through tuesday. might see more rain sun, mon, & tues. 

that's all i have for this morning. have a good day.


----------



## Pinky (May 29, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i plan to look for work at home jobs in data entry. thanks for asking.


Have you ever considered Medical Transcriptionist? You could do this from home. 
You may be able to take online courses for it.


----------



## Kaila (May 29, 2021)

hi marci, and others here  

I hadn't seen that tag you left for me, in a post on the previous page, marci.
Dropped in to check on you and say hello.
I see that your work conditions were awful this past week.  Ugh, that makes the days and nights, more gloomy.

Glad you didn't get the worst of that weather.  We are getting it up North, these few days now, but nothing terrible, and we needed the rain. 

Been struggling with my sleep and throat pain, but doing okay.
Thanks for asking how I am doing!  
I got to have a little cookie dough ice cream, today, which was a welcome treat, that I knew _you_ would understand! 

I had asked for some of the brownie ice cream, but they got this for me instead.  Oh well, I could _settle for it!  _


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2021)

Pinky said:


> Have you ever considered Medical Transcriptionist? You could do this from home.
> You may be able to take online courses for it.


i tried some of those online classes a couple times and ended up getting screwed on that. the help that was supposed to be available to us during the course wasn't readily available and some places won't accept those as credentials. those online courses are several hundred dollars. both of the ones i took were 600 - 800 bucks and when i couldn't get the help i needed and had to cancel my courses they refund you *maybe *200 of it. so i don't think i'll be doing that again. thanks though. *hugs*


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2021)

Kaila said:


> hi marci, and others here
> 
> I hadn't seen that tag you left for me, in a post on the previous page, marci.
> Dropped in to check on you and say hello.
> ...


cookie dough rocks too. lol! sorry your throat is hurting.


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2021)

be back in a few.


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2021)

tired from today. i spend more time with people coming to me with questions because they can't figure stuff out on their own and they know i'm the only one that will help them without being hateful. it's sad.


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2021)

*poors @MrPants aka Harry a glass of peach juice*


----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 29, 2021)

I have become seriously bored so I'm out for the night. Chow!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 29, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (May 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 167259


love this. just passing through. going back to bed.


----------



## MarciKS (May 30, 2021)

day 5 of 6. so far the coffee is doing it's job. may need more at work. tomorrow i will definitely need a reign if i plan to survive it. our breakfast cook has agreed to work 21 days in a row. that can't possibly go well. he will surely get pretty grouchy along the way. God knows i would.

already looks pretty stormy out. might not be on tonight if it is.

tonight is stew night. our grill cook has been helping me out which has helped tremendously. i hate that i'm getting to a place where i need it more.

been taking hot baths cuz they feel good but it's getting more difficult to get in and out of the tub.  i think i'm gonna hafta stick with showers.

we've been so short handed that our boss had to come in and check the trays on the line last night. not sure if that will happen today and monday too or not.

have a good day and if i don't see ya tonight enjoy your memorial day.


----------



## Kaila (May 30, 2021)

Will you have some days off work, after this weekend???
@MarciKS


----------



## MarciKS (May 30, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Will you have some days off work, after this weekend???
> @MarciKS


tues i'm off. then i work wed and thurs. then i get a 3 day weekend. woohoo!


----------



## PamfromTx (May 30, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (May 30, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> tues i'm off. then i work wed and thurs. then i get a 3 day weekend. woohoo!


I don't know how healthcare peeps can work those kind of schedules.  Hubby had some tiring schedules as well while employed.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2021)

Young Man With Autism Finds His Jam at Local McDonald’s, Singing Every Order at ‘Best Drive Thru Ever’ –WATCH (goodnewsnetwork.org)


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 1, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 1, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Young Man With Autism Finds His Jam at Local McDonald’s, Singing Every Order at ‘Best Drive Thru Ever’ –WATCH (goodnewsnetwork.org)


He is amazing! I wish I could see him in person. Thanks for posting this, @MarciKS


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 3, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2021)

well this is depressing. i got my linked in acct and looked through the entry level data entry jobs and i don't know how to do any of the crap they want done. so now i'm just p*ssed because i don't want to stay at this sh*tty job anymore. and i can't do what they need me too on these remote jobs because i don't even know what some of this stuff is.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 4, 2021)

Could you take a course in a Community college that will teach you?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Could you take a course in a Community college that will teach you?


if i had the money and time that would be great.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 4, 2021)

Then, how about   ................. one of those ******** for Dummies books, if they have one, or a course online?

I want to help you fulfill your dreams!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 4, 2021)




----------



## Lara (Jun 4, 2021)

How is your breathing Marci? Has it improved since last weekend? Or gotten worse?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2021)

Lara said:


> How is your breathing Marci? Has it improved since last weekend? Or gotten worse?


It's not gonna get any better. COPD is progressive.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 4, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Then, how about   ................. one of those ******** for Dummies books, if they have one, or a course online?
> 
> I want to help you fulfill your dreams!


I'm gonna try looking at some tutorial videos on YouTube. That's the best I can do.


----------



## Lara (Jun 4, 2021)

Drifter says he plays the harmonica to help his lungs and breathing. Maybe he has some other tips.


----------



## Nathan (Jun 4, 2021)

A new client reports some relief from her bronchial tightness, while in our Taichi practice.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2021)

Well I hope all the anti-maskers are happy now. I sure hope they don't all get COVID and start the spread again. In the past 15 months I've gotten to see first hand just how hateful people can be when forced to do something they don't want to. A year and a half is nothing compared to the big picture. If they can't handle that then if something worse happens they're gonna freak out. I'm sick to death of listening to people whine about the masks. 

Sick of seeing people argue about COVID. Sick of people being ridiculous and panic shopping cuz they're not smart enough to think sensibly. Sick of being called names and mocked for simply trying to protect myself and take care of myself. And I'm the stupid one? 

I love how so many people suddenly became experts where all this was concerned and felt they could dictate how people were or weren't supposed to behave for whatever reason. I came here looking to make friends and then COVID hit and I watched people I liked on here leave. I watched people get nastier and more hateful with every day. It's been pretty unpleasant. But it was allowed to continue so I suppose as long as that happens that's what we have to put up with if we wanna be here. 

I have a huge list of folks on ignore because I couldn't stand it anymore. Some of them people I liked. I haven't been spending as much time on here because of it either. I'm trying to adapt to just poppin in now and then. There's not much going on that doesn't involve COVID so...*Shrugs*

We are still masked at work. We are 18 people short because people are quitting right and left. I'm having a time trying to find something I can do from home. I'm trying to look at other jobs I can work outside the home that are more sedentary. I would prefer something that didn't require customer interaction but not sure that's doable. It's either that or stay in a job I hate.

Most of the jobs I'm capable of doing don't pay the bills. Trying to figure out what I want to do is a mess. I just hope I can find something that's a little easier on me. We'll see I guess.


----------



## timoc (Jun 5, 2021)

Good morning Marci. Here's a little song that puts a smile on folk's faces, yours too I hope.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 5, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Well I hope all the anti-maskers are happy now. I sure hope they don't all get COVID and start the spread again. In the past 15 months I've gotten to see first hand just how hateful people can be when forced to do something they don't want to. A year and a half is nothing compared to the big picture. If they can't handle that then if something worse happens they're gonna freak out. I'm sick to death of listening to people whine about the masks.
> 
> Sick of seeing people argue about COVID. Sick of people being ridiculous and panic shopping cuz they're not smart enough to think sensibly. Sick of being called names and mocked for simply trying to protect myself and take care of myself. And I'm the stupid one?
> 
> ...


Good morning, your assessment of the changes that have taken place here over the last year has a lot of merit.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 5, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I'm gonna try looking at some tutorial videos on YouTube. That's the best I can do.


Look for Customer Service Reps. I know a few people who work from home doing that for various companies. I knew someone who took orders for Pizza Hut a couple of years ago. I think I told you my bf's daughter works at home setting up appointments for the electric company for their customers. I know there must be something out there you can do since so many people are working from home now.

Now if you want to earn money working for yourself, check out Fiverr. Not really a job, though people can build it into a business making good money. I used it to have someone format my books for the Kindle. They are short termed jobs you do for the customer. I had someone pay me five bucks to take a picture of a cow in a field. That is the only one I ever did. I used it mostly for my books or blogs.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 5, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2021)

Morning Pammy!

Morning all. Just having my coffee and getting ready to finish my shopping list. Gotta order groceries today. Because of all the rain I've been seeing a few ants on the counter where the microwave and coffee maker are so I had to do some rearranging last night. We must protect the coffee maker at all costs. LOL!

Watched Grace of Monaco last night. That was interesting. Plus some more sitcoms. Now that I've been watching Hulu I noticed PlutoTV has been acting up. Not sure why. 

Gotta go shower. Have a good one.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2021)

Ok everything is done. Just waiting on groceries. Some of the folks that deliver do a really good job and are super nice. I just hate that I can't afford to tip them much anymore. Just for myself and the things I need is gonna be $200. I will need more groceries again in 2 weeks. That round usually costs me $180. It's horrible. Most of it is because everyone is buying up all the generic and the only thing left available is brand name otherwise I don't get it at all. 

For example...I don't like paying $7.99 for a stick of Secret deodorant when the Suave is $1.99 or something like that. Anymore the Secret doesn't work any better than the Suave. I sometimes feel like we get ripped off a lot at the store. I don't like paying for a label but some of the generic stuff is crap. Most of it is acceptable for me. Especially when it's $5 to $10 cheaper.  With delivery you can't buy anything bulk hardly so you gotta buy 2 of everything. It's stupid. But, it's either that or go to the store with all the unmasked people. Not gonna happen.

One evening I drove to the store. Sat in the lot watching all the shoppers running in and out with no masks. And the lot was full. It was around 7 or 7:30 in the evening. I just couldn't bring myself to go in. I went back home. That's how bad my anxiety is. It's delightful.

We're forecast for 87° today. Eek! Too hot for me. Last summer wasn't too bad but this summer is gonna be hotter I can tell. 

I might do some reading in a bit. Not sure.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2021)

Hmm...this is kinda interesting.
(4823) Navy pilots describe encounters with UFOs - YouTube


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2021)

I can't believe it's 3 PM already.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2021)

Today's Trivia Question:

Who wrote Charlie and the Chocolate factory?​


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 5, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Today's Trivia Question:
> 
> Who wrote Charlie and the Chocolate factory?​


Ronald Dahl


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 5, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Ronald Dahl


Close


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2021)

Busy place today. LOL! I think I'll go watch a church service. If anyone would like to attend an online church service with me....

NewSpring Church


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2021)

Here's one a few people on here could do with.

Anger City Limits

Related reading for this today... 1 Samuel chapters 8 - 31


----------



## Pinky (Jun 6, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> Ronald Dahl


Roald Dahl .. or something like that


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2021)

u got it lady


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2021)

Had Ramen noodles and an apple for lunch. Gonna have open faced sloppy joes and salad for dinner. I got some Breyers Carbsmart ice cream. Wish our store had more than 2 flavors. 

I work the earlier shift tomorrow. *Wrinkles nose* 

Our COVID count is starting to go up a little again. We'll see if it continues to trend upward. *SMH* I don't think we're ever gonna be free of this. I wonder with each variant if it will just continue to get worse. I guess only time will tell. They are talking about boosters in the fall because some of the vaccines don't offer enough antibodies to keep us going for the full year. I will likely take the booster. I haven't read if it's gonna be one or two jabs again. We still have people dying in our facility from it. So I don't plan to go without a mask. Unless they can tell us it's totally wiped out there's no way.

Gonna be in the 80s again today. *Gets out the ice cream*


----------



## timoc (Jun 6, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Had Ramen noodles and an apple for lunch. Gonna have open faced sloppy joes and salad for dinner. I got some Breyers Carbsmart ice cream. Wish our store had more than 2 flavors.
> 
> I work the earlier shift tomorrow. *Wrinkles nose*
> 
> ...


Grrrrrr, Marci, I can't have any ice cream, I've lost me shovel.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2021)

timoc said:


> Grrrrrr, Marci, I can't have any ice cream, I've lost me shovel.


Well...


Spoiler: Click here...


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2021)

Me when I follow the bosses orders....


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2021)

Today's Trivia Question:
Name the slowest animal of the world.​


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

Sloth... 

Incidentally Marci..don't feel bad about not tipping the grocery driver.. here in the UK not only do we not tip them, we're actually not permitted to tip them..., so just pretend you live in the UK


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2021)

It's a sloth but it's a 3 toed one. I didn't know they had different "toe" counts.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2021)

*Sings* I feel pretty...oh so pretty...


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 6, 2021)

I don’t know about the slowest animal but...


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2021)

Me and my current bestie having some fun...


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 6, 2021)




----------



## Pepper (Jun 6, 2021)

Namaste @PamfromTx !


----------



## timoc (Jun 6, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Today's Trivia Question:
> Name the slowest animal of the world.​


Me, when I'm in a hurry.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 6, 2021)

Well this has been fun but it's time for me to go play video games. See ya tomorrow.


----------



## timoc (Jun 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Sloth...
> 
> Incidentally Marci..don't feel bad about not tipping the grocery driver.. here in the UK not only do we not tip them, we're actually not permitted to tip them..., so just pretend you live in the UK


Gazooks, I still tip them, I'd better head for the hills before I'm chucked into the 'clink'.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

timoc said:


> Gazooks, I still tip them, I'd better head for the hills before I'm chucked into the 'clink'.


Did you not knowTimoc ?..seriously?.. The drivers know they're not allowed to accept tips....


----------



## timoc (Jun 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Did you not knowTimoc ?..seriously?.. The drivers know they're not allowed to accept tips....


I'm now informed, Holly, but I doubt that I'll change my ways. I see the lights go on in their eyes when I pass them a few bob and say, "Here's the price of a pint."


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

timoc said:


> I'm now informed, Holly, but I doubt that I'll change my ways. I see the lights go on in their eyes when I pass them a few bob and say, "Here's the price of a pint."


don't get me wrong , I'm not having a pop at you, if you wish to encourage them to break the rules of their contract fair enough ..but those drivers earn a decent wage, and part of their contract states they must not accept tips.... in fact by doing so it's tantamount to stealing...


----------



## timoc (Jun 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> don't get me wrong , I'm not having a pop at you, if you wish to encourage them to break the rules of their contract fair enough ..but those drivers earn a decent wage, and part of their contract states they must not accept tips.... in fact by doing so it's tantamount to stealing...


I have long believed that delivery people were on meagre wages and relied on folk for tips. I recently had a delivery of a very, very heavy object, the driver could have left it at my gate, but he struggled and sweated to put it exactly where I wanted it, for me a thank you was not enough, I dropped him 'a few bob', and glad to do so. Against the law or not, if one of these people really 'help' me, then I'll always give them my idea of a thank you. Give us a smile ,Holly.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 6, 2021)

timoc said:


> I have long believed that delivery people were on meagre wages and relied on folk for tips. I recently had a delivery of a very, very heavy object, the driver could have left it at my gate, but he struggled and sweated to put it exactly where I wanted it, for me a thank you was not enough, I dropped him 'a few bob', and glad to do so. Against the law or not, if one of these people really 'help' me, then I'll always give them my idea of a thank you. Give us a smile ,Holly.


I'm only talking about supermarket delivery drivers.. not amazon or any contract drivers...


----------



## timoc (Jun 6, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> I'm only talking about supermarket delivery drivers.. not amazon or any contract drivers...


Come to think of it, yes, supermarket drivers have refused tips off me, but, when I get them in an arm lock or a head lock, they usually submit and take my tip. 
Another thought, I may adopt Tommy Cooper's tactic, give them a tea bag and say,"Have a drink on me."


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 6, 2021)

timoc said:


> Come to think of it, yes, supermarket drivers have refused tips off me, but, when I get them in an arm lock or a head lock, they usually submit and take my tip.
> Another thought, I may adopt Tommy Cooper's tactic, give them a tea bag and say,"Have a drink on me."


You are a card.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2021)

Pretty sure I didn't sleep. I think I just laid there. I even had some CBD oil and Sleepytime Tea. Now I gotta go in all tired and try to do the work of someone that's awake. Hate that. 

One of my game consoles won't connect to the internet. Everything else does but that. I've tried everything and can't get it to work. If it happens to the other one they're going in the garbage and I'll never buy another Nintendo product again. I would try changing out the SD cards but I don't know what that will do to the games I have on the Lite. Makes me mad. I'm waiting to hear back from Nintendo but I doubt they'll be able to help me. They'll just repeat the same crap I already did. *Sighs*

Some days I wish I could just throw the covers over my head and not get up.


----------



## Nathaniel (Jun 7, 2021)

Becky1951 said:


> 3 years ago my cousin who has COPD and Osteoporosis fractured 2 ribs from coughing.


Many researchers here in the USA have demonstrated that 90 seconds of isometrics halt bone loss and even restores quite a bit that has been lost. One does the exercises twice the first two weeks then once a week for a month to six weeks. Then once or twice a month from then on. They work for me. They also increase ones strength tremendously by increasing neuromuscular efficiency not by increasing muscle size. Isometrics have always been my way of being a lot stronger than I look, out of proportion to my size and weight.  They work very well but we Americans are a very faddish people.


----------



## drifter (Jun 7, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 168131


One just climbed up the pole holding birdseed and helped himself to a meal. The little rascal.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 7, 2021)

Nathaniel said:


> Many researchers here in the USA have demonstrated that 90 seconds of isometrics halt bone loss and even restores quite a bit that has been lost. One does the exercises twice the first two weeks then once a week for a month to six weeks. Then once or twice a month from then on. They work for me. They also increase ones strength tremendously by increasing neuromuscular efficiency not by increasing muscle size. Isometrics have always been my way of being a lot stronger than I look, out of proportion to my size and weight.  They work very well but we Americans are a very faddish people.


I was also told many years ago, that resistance training is great for preventing and helping with bone loss.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2021)

hi everyone 

i got a flyer type thing from the city today. seems we're moving into the future with automated trash pick up. i will be getting my larger receptacle the 5th of july.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2021)

trying to fix my gaming console woes. gonna see if i can redownload my games onto my other switch.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2021)

hi pammy


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2021)

LOL!


----------



## Jules (Jun 7, 2021)

Hospital question for you.  When I watch Bob Loves Abishola, they always have plastic cutlery when they eat in the hospital cafeteria. Is the norm now?  Do patients get real cutlery?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2021)

Jules said:


> Hospital question for you.  When I watch Bob Loves Abishola, they always have plastic cutlery when they eat in the hospital cafeteria. Is the norm now?  Do patients get real cutlery?


I'm sure the reason you're seeing plastic in the program cafeteria is likely because it's a movie set. The actors sometimes have to eat for real for scenes. As a general rule most hospitals offer both silverware and plastic to cafeterias and patients. Plastic isn't cost effective all the time. 

Also if the dish machine breaks down sometimes it takes several hrs to repair so then they would go to paper service which includes plastic silverware. Some patients that are in isolation or a hospital psyche unit sometimes have to receive paper service. Hope that answers your question. 

Right now with the whole COVID thing we are still using plastic silverware and to go containers for everything.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2021)

watching criminal minds.


----------



## Jules (Jun 7, 2021)

Thanks for the explanation.  I’d been meaning to ask you every time I saw them eating.  Plastic for Covid makes sense.  

On the Big Bang Theory they always used plastic too.  Drives me crazy.  If I were going to be eating in a cafeteria on a regular basis, I’d at least pack my Spork.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 7, 2021)

Jules said:


> Thanks for the explanation.  I’d been meaning to ask you every time I saw them eating.  Plastic for Covid makes sense.
> 
> On the Big Bang Theory they always used plastic too.  Drives me crazy.  If I were going to be eating in a cafeteria on a regular basis, I’d at least pack my Spork.


There may be hospitals that use only paper but I doubt many would because it's more expensive to go through all that plastic. At the height of COVID for us we were going through disposable service for 30-35 a day. I personally prefer the paper service in case the dishes are dirty. *Gags & laughs*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2021)

Still no word from the Nintendo people. I don't want to have to call them but I may end up having to. I can already imagine what that will be like. *RME*

I deleted all but one of the games off the broken Switch and got my Switch Lite out and redownloaded some of the games from the Cloud to it. Plus I put my physical copy of Animal Crossing into my Lite. So my original island is gone. 

Well I gotta run. Have a good one.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2021)

i don't know if it's the weather or what. but my back is killing me tonight. it's been hurting all day.


----------



## MrPants (Jun 8, 2021)

Probably the weather. It's changing big time!!

Went from freezing my buns off to Bug Season in 2 days Not to mention the flooding water that's all over the place as the snow melts 


TonightA mix of sun and cloud. Wind becoming east 20 km/h this evening. Low plus 5.*Wed, 9 Jun*Mainly cloudy. Wind southeast 20 km/h. High 18. UV index 4 or moderate.NightA mix of sun and cloud. 30 percent chance of showers in the evening. Wind east 20 km/h becoming light in the evening. Low 6.
 
I want to open the door but I don't dare do it for fear of being eaten alive


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2021)

MrPants said:


> Probably the weather. It's changing big time!!
> 
> Went from freezing my buns off to Bug Season in 2 days Not to mention the flooding water that's all over the place as the snow melts
> 
> ...


Is that celsius or are you being sarcastic? how could you have bugs in +5F?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2021)

Arrogant - having or revealing an exaggerated sense of one's own importance or abilities.

synonyms:
haughty · conceited · hubristic · self-important · opinionated · egotistic · full of oneself · superior · overbearing · pompous · high-handed · swaggering · boastful · bumptious · blustering · patronizing · condescending · disdainful · contemptuous · imperious·
~*~*~
I have noticed more and more there seems to be an awful lot of people with this problem in today's world. I usually don't bother to associate with these types for the simple reason that I don't like being treated like I'm stupid and don't matter. I don't understand why people have to be so hateful to others. It must be horribly difficult to be nice to people. I think being nice is becoming a thing of the past.


----------



## MrPants (Jun 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Is that celsius or are you being sarcastic? how could you have bugs in +5F?


It's all in C; which is the official measure of temp. in Canada (and most of the rest of the world, for that matter). There are only 3 countries in the world that still use the antiquated Imperial measure system: Liberia, Myanmar & USA.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2021)

MrPants said:


> It's all in C; which is the official measure of temp. in Canada (and most of the rest of the world, for that matter). There are only 3 countries in the world that still use the antiquated Imperial measure system: Liberia, Myanmar & USA.


I'm ok with my fahrenheit. LOL! It was 30° C here today.


----------



## MrPants (Jun 8, 2021)

For the comfort level you need to consider the humidex as well. There is virtually no humidity here so the temp. is the temp. On the other hand, Fla. for example is a local where in the summer humidity would have a HUGE impact on 'comfort level'. You temp was 30C but what was your humidex? (don't know what part of the country you live in).


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2021)

MrPants said:


> For the comfort level you need to consider the humidex as well. There is virtually no humidity here so the temp. is the temp. On the other hand, Fla. for example is a local where in the summer humidity would have a HUGE impact on 'comfort level'. You temp was 30C but what was your humidex? (don't know what part of the country you live in).


the humidity was 67%


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2021)

In the summer in Kansas the humidity usually averages between 60-90%.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2021)

it's bedtime. chow!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 8, 2021)




----------



## MrPants (Jun 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Well I hope all the anti-maskers are happy now. I sure hope they don't all get COVID and start the spread again. In the past 15 months I've gotten to see first hand just how hateful people can be when forced to do something they don't want to. A year and a half is nothing compared to the big picture. If they can't handle that then if something worse happens they're gonna freak out. I'm sick to death of listening to people whine about the masks.
> 
> Sick of seeing people argue about COVID. Sick of people being ridiculous and panic shopping cuz they're not smart enough to think sensibly. Sick of being called names and mocked for simply trying to protect myself and take care of myself. And I'm the stupid one?
> 
> ...


I feel the same way! Felt this place was a nice, comfortable, supportive place initially after I joined. That's changed considerably since then. Political discussions are not allowed here - Good! Why not take that up a notch and include 'any controversial topics'? One member who joined around the same time I did has turned into a real pot stirrer over any & all Covid topics. Covid topics are as political as politics are. There's two groups - for or against whether it be Vaccines, Covid origins, mask wearing etc., etc.. Posting articles from 'questionable' sources is simply pot stirring. Have no idea why the moderators of this place haven't brought out the ban-hammer and whacked some of these negative influences. They add nothing of good value to this place. That's my rant. Doesn't matter to me much anyway as my life will be changing in a major was come Oct. 2021 and I'll likely not be posting after that no matter the state of affairs is here at that time.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Today's Trivia Question:
> Name the slowest animal of the world.​


Tortoise?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 8, 2021)

l love Sebastian! I hadn't seen this one so thanks Marci!


MarciKS said:


> LOL!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Tortoise?


3 toed sloth


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2021)

MrPants said:


> I feel the same way! Felt this place was a nice, comfortable, supportive place initially after I joined. That's changed considerably since then. Political discussions are not allowed here - Good! Why not take that up a notch and include 'any controversial topics'? One member who joined around the same time I did has turned into a real pot stirrer over any & all Covid topics. Covid topics are as political as politics are. There's two groups - for or against whether it be Vaccines, Covid origins, mask wearing etc., etc.. Posting articles from 'questionable' sources is simply pot stirring. Have no idea why the moderators of this place haven't brought out the ban-hammer and whacked some of these negative influences. They add nothing of good value to this place. That's my rant. Doesn't matter to me much anyway as my life will be changing in a major was come Oct. 2021 and I'll likely not be posting after that no matter the state of affairs is here at that time.


well that's a shame. but i don't blame you. there are some nice folks here. but as time goes on i have been going back and forth between staying and leaving. i will have to find a new pair of britches to pick on. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 8, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> 3 toed sloth


sorry i don't have any parting gifts. lmao!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2021)

I'm sitting here tonight listening to music I listened to in high school. Back when I had youth on my side and life was sexy and exciting. I look at images of the singers I thought were hot and how they look now. It's just kinda sad that we have to lose our looks as we age. Oh well. I can at least reminisce.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 9, 2021)

Hi Marci, hope you are feeling better now.  Sleep well and sweet dreams.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 9, 2021)

Night Ruthanne


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 9, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2021)

morning all. well, i've spoken to the folks at nintendo and there's nothing that they can do to help me fix my $500 game console so i refuse to purchase another product from them ever again. if my other game console breaks down then i will cancel my online acct. and play what i can till they die. then they go in the garbage. i think at that point i will likely clear my computer of anything i don't need and get on origin and get an acct and buy the sims games that i had planned on originally. i can't begin to explain how angry this experience has made me. i just can't believe how unstable these things are for the money they cost. i could also go to the arena and see if they have any used consoles there. sometimes they have used ones that are like new for cheap. i don't care for gamestop cuz their stuff is too expensive for used. i'm not paying $30 for a used video game. lol!

got my coffee brewing so maybe that will help cheer me up.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 10, 2021)

I used to play the Sims years ago! So much fun.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2021)

i'm reading the local paper and a 56 yo man had car trouble and two guys in a muscle car behind him kept honking at him to try to get him to move as opposed to going around him. he finally got the vehicle running and turned the corner and parked at the curb and the two guys got out and punched his side mirror off his vehicle and tried to drag him out of his vehicle. they probably were gonna beat him senseless. this town scares me sometimes.

i don't have much faith in our police dept either.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2021)

we are starting to see more new cases of covid again. there were 2 in the morgue yesterday. no clue what they died of. one of them had to be covid because the last update was monday and we had one since then. we have 20 new cases again and still 12 are variants.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2021)

we are 18 short in our department. 

housekeeping is 4 short.

and the 4th floor lost 18 nurses all at once.

replacing these employees has been very slow.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 10, 2021)

i'm taking a forum break.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 11, 2021)

Enjoy your break. I hope you will be back soon.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 12, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 13, 2021)

Hi. Just dropping in to say that I'm still on break and I'm not certain whether I'll be coming back or not at this point. If anyone would like to email me just put your username from here in the title so I know it's you otherwise you will be counted as spam. Have a lovely day.


----------



## Lara (Jun 13, 2021)

Will miss you on your break. Enjoy


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 13, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 14, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 15, 2021)

Hello girls *hugs* Just popping in to drop off a message. 

JD Greear: God is using coronavirus to wake us up to fragility of the world | Church & Ministries News | The Christian Post


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2021)

LMAO!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 16, 2021)

Hey @CinnamonSugar how's it going?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 17, 2021)

Morning. Two days till the weekend. Whoop whoop! I got the early shift. It's gonna be 105 today. Plus I gotta filter one of the fryers today. *Wrinkles nose* I'll just be glad when the day is over. There's an opening for a Central Services Tech at our facility. I thought about applying. I don't know. Some of that stuff has to be cleaned by hand and I can't see that being very good for my already bad back. There's just no winning. Ever. It's always something. I'm older...tired and just sick of it all. 

*slurps coffee* I hate mornings. *Laughs*


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 17, 2021)

Alright...have a good one...I'm off to work


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Hey @CinnamonSugar how's it going?


GM Marci...  just finished a six-day work stretch and now have six days off... yay!   Headed to my home base on the other side of the state, plan on spending time with kids, going with the Grandgirls and my daughter to the beach Saturday, and being able to attend my home church on Sunday.  :racticing retirement:: haha  take care, thanks for checking in


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 17, 2021)

CinnamonSugar said:


> GM Marci...  just finished a six-day work stretch and now have six days off... yay!   Headed to my home base on the other side of the state, plan on spending time with kids, going with the Grandgirls and my daughter to the beach Saturday, and being able to attend my home church on Sunday.  :racticing retirement:: haha  take care, thanks for checking in


Hope you have fun. I wish I had 6 days off. Maybe I need to break another rib. LOL


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 17, 2021)

our patient count is 132 and we fed 120 today. tray line took forever. i got a sink full of dishes and need to clean up and fix something to eat. be back in a bit.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 17, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 17, 2021)

oh yeah...our baker put his two weeks notice in. if we keep losing employees i don't know what they're gonna do. we're running out of people to work. i can tell the bosses are starting to worry. *chuckles a little*


----------



## Pecos (Jun 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Hope you have fun. I wish I had 6 days off. Maybe I need to break another rib. LOL


Oh, don’t do that. It hurt me to even think about the pain you were experiencing.
Get a great night’s sleep.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 17, 2021)

Pecos said:


> Oh, don’t do that. It hurt me to even think about the pain you were experiencing.
> Get a great night’s sleep.


You leaving already?


----------



## Pecos (Jun 17, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> You leaving already?


Yes, it has been a tiring day so I am turning in early tonight.
I will catch you later my friend.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 17, 2021)

@Pecos


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 18, 2021)

yesterday wiped me out so bad that i was too tired to play video games & i went to bed early and slept like a log. between the heat and all the running around at work, it's just taking it outta me. we're supposed to reach record breaking heat today.   i'm gonna get me a big ole 32 oz cup of powerade from the fountain at work when i get there. i don't wanna get heat sick again. i never ever want another salt pill as long as i live.

we're still seeing a death or 2 every other day or 2 at work from the covid. the numbers have been rising a little each time. now that they took us off of state of emergency it will be interesting to see if we get slammed again with it.

it's getting so hot here that the bugs are starting to head for the indoors. yesterday morning i found a silverfish and last night a spider on the front door. i haven't seen a silverfish in years. have a few ants now and then. i don't leave anything out so i guess they're just trying to go someplace cooler. 

have a good day everyone.


----------



## Pepper (Jun 18, 2021)

UGH.  Bugs.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 18, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> yesterday wiped me out so bad that i was too tired to play video games & i went to bed early and slept like a log. between the heat and all the running around at work, it's just taking it outta me. we're supposed to reach record breaking heat today.   i'm gonna get me a big ole 32 oz cup of powerade from the fountain at work when i get there. i don't wanna get heat sick again. i never ever want another salt pill as long as i live.
> 
> we're still seeing a death or 2 every other day or 2 at work from the covid. the numbers have been rising a little each time. now that they took us off of state of emergency it will be interesting to see if we get slammed again with it.
> 
> ...


Be safe and hydrated @MarciKS !


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 18, 2021)

well it just gets better and better. the car is spewing antifreeze like a summer sprinkler. so i'm gonna start looking for a different vehicle. this van has pretty much had it and i'm sick of dealing with not having windows that work and locks that work and a/c and heat that works.


----------



## Jules (Jun 18, 2021)

Well that stinks.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

i looked online at this place called "affordable transportation" lol...$10,000 for a used car is not my idea of affordable.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

found another one at the car shoppe that's under $3000. looking into that one.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> found another one at the car shoppe that's under $3000. looking into that one.


What make is it ?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> What make is it ?


ford escort...i haven't seen it yet. i'm waiting to hear back. i don't need fancy i just need something to get me from point a to point b and it would be nice if some of the crap worked on it. lol


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> ford escort...i haven't seen it yet. i'm waiting to hear back. i don't need fancy i just need something to get me from point a to point b and it would be nice if some of the crap worked on it. lol


The second ever car I owned was a second hand ford escort.. I had 2 over the early years


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> The second ever car I owned was a second hand ford escort.. I had 2 over the early years


i need something better on gas mileage anyway and the van is horrible. hopefully they'll get back to me this week.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i need something better on gas mileage anyway and the van is horrible. hopefully they'll get back to me this week.


Fingers crossed


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

we'll see. it's gonna be $12 a day for the cab till i get something figured out.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

*grabs the hammer & tries to decide on a rib* lol


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> *grabs the hammer & tries to decide on a rib* lol


Do you get paid for being off sick?...if you do.. no drastic measure needed.. the 'flu' will get you a week off...


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

it would have to be some flu in the middle of summer. lol!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

too bad i got vaccinated. lol


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> it would have to be some flu in the middle of summer. lol!


No-one is going to question it with C-19 going around....


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> too bad i got vaccinated. lol


oops..darn it..


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> No-one is going to question it with C-19 going around....


we usually don't see the flu here in summer. and i'm sure i'd be back to work in a few days.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

i'd walk but it's 16 blocks round trip in the heat with copd & the criminal element. so i gotta have transport. i might be able to mooch rides in the evenings from co-workers.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i'd walk but it's 16 blocks round trip in the heat with copd & the criminal element. so i gotta have transport. i might be able to mooch rides in the evenings from co-workers.


No bus ?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> No bus ?


i have no idea what time they run and i don't know if that would make me late.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i have no idea what time they run and i don't know if that would make me late.


Google it..it might save you $60... in a week


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Google it..it might save you $60... in a week


i did. i can't even figure out the route. they're all fixed and i have no idea which one would take me where. lol!

i looked up uber and their more expensive than the cab. plus i'd have no clue who or what was picking me up.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

it will be ok. things will get better.


----------



## timoc (Jun 19, 2021)

Hi Marci, 

A mate was telling me he'd been married twice and both wives had died.
I asked him how his first wife had died, he told me that she ate poison mushrooms.
I asked him how his second wife died, he told me she had a fractured skull.
I asked how she got the fractured skull, and he said that she wouldn't eat the mushrooms.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 19, 2021)

Marci, I hope that you'll be able to get a car, soon, 
and as easily as possible!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

timoc said:


> Hi Marci,
> 
> A mate was telling me he'd been married twice and both wives had died.
> I asked him how his first wife had died, he told me that she ate poison mushrooms.
> ...


hi timoc


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Marci, I hope that you'll be able to get a car, soon,
> and as easily as possible!


like i said...things will get better. i go through little spurts of lousiness and then things improve.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> like i said...things will get better. i go through little spurts of lousiness and then things improve.


I think we all do that in our different ways....


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

i've finally had all i can take of the neighbor lady so we're having a slam off. she's got company and every time they bang i bang. i dare her to say something to the landlord. she's been doing this to me every day for 5 yrs and she can't understand why i'm so hateful. duh.


----------



## Jules (Jun 19, 2021)

Does she live above or below you?


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 19, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i have no idea what time they run and i don't know if that would make me late.


Call the bus co. or look up the schedule online.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

RadishRose said:


> Call the bus co. or look up the schedule online.


i did dear. i can't make heads or tails of the route map or the schedule.

@Jules it's a duplex. same house basically. i sent an email to the chief of police. perhaps he can point me in the right direction. i want to do something about this. i've had it. she thinks i should move if i don't like it. but i don't think i should have to give up my home cuz she's a witch.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

i've looked at soundproofing materials but those are expensive. a panel for a door is $500+.


----------



## Devi (Jun 19, 2021)

Maybe record her banging and play it back for her. Then you'll also have something "on paper" (on tape or digital recording) should it become necessary.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

Devi said:


> Maybe record her banging and play it back for her. Then you'll also have something "on paper" (on tape or digital recording) should it become necessary.


i just got done looking at noise meters on amazon. they have one for under $30. if this crap continues i'm gonna order it and start using it. that way the landlord can see what is happening.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

i have to be up at 6:30 monday morning so if she so much as makes a peep after 10 tomorrow night i'm calling the cops. i don't care anymore.


----------



## Jules (Jun 19, 2021)

Devi said:


> Maybe record her banging and play it back for her. Then you'll also have something "on paper" (on tape or digital recording) should it become necessary.


Wouldn’t hurt to record it a few times so you can have the landlord listen.  Probably doesn’t have the same sound though.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)




----------



## MarciKS (Jun 19, 2021)

Jules said:


> Wouldn’t hurt to record it a few times so you can have the landlord listen.  Probably doesn’t have the same sound though.


this thing is a decibel meter. i could keep track of the range.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jun 19, 2021)

I thought this was cute!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2021)

morning *drinks *
finally got some sleep. i decided tonight if i hear a peep outta the neighbor after 10 i'm just gonna call it in. i'm done playing games with this old bat. she tells the neighbors i'm a b*tch but i'm not the one disturbing someone at all hours of the day and being so inconsiderate. i tried to be nice when i moved in and she was just hateful so i figured the hell with it. next time she gets robbed or locks herself out she can get one of the other neighbors to help her. since i'm so horrible. *grins & sips*

found a super nice animal crossing group on facebook for once. most of those people are just crazy with all their rules and threats to ban someone from ever coming to their island again. it's like "calm the hell down...it's just a game". *rolls eyes* maybe i can make some new game friends. that would be nice. the other game forum were snobs and they just ignored me so i finally said the hell with it and went elsewhere. 

i found a whole bunch of new designs for stuff for my new island. should be fun.

enjoy the day!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2021)

i just purchased that meter. i'm now journaling all the noise for a month. once i get that meter i can measure it and keep track of that as well. she's already been banging around all morning. i'm logging all of it. i won't smack the wall or holler over today. 10 pm gets here i'll just call the police. if i have to i'll continue to call them and i will make note of it in the journal for the landlord. i'm done messing around.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> i just purchased that meter. i'm now journaling all the noise for a month. once i get that meter i can measure it and keep track of that as well. she's already been banging around all morning. i'm logging all of it. i won't smack the wall or holler over today. 10 pm gets here i'll just call the police. if i have to i'll continue to call them and i will make note of it in the journal for the landlord. i'm done messing around.


what type of Duplex do you live in... ?..I own a duplex in Spain really a triplex because it has a basement and also a solarium roof...


I can't even imagine renting it out to 2 separate tenants...

Are you upstairs or down ?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> what type of Duplex do you live in... ?..I own a duplex in Spain really a triplex because it has a basement and also a solarium roof...
> 
> 
> I can't even imagine renting it out to 2 separate tenants...
> ...


they're side by side. it's like being in the same house. she has grandkids visiting and they have spent 2 hrs running back and forth in the apt. so all i hear is thundering from one end to the other. my meter will be here the 24th. meanwhile i'm writing all this down for 1 month then i will give it to the landlord. waiting to hear back from the police dept. on the ordinances cuz i know there is one. if i hafta call the cops then i can include that in my complaint to the landlord. he can do something about it. if not i might be able to press charges against her. also if she gets visited by the police enough they can start fining her.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2021)

Whether it be loss through death, divorce or people walking out on you all the time...that loss changes you. It changes who you are on the inside. I feel like I had a light that shined brighter when I was younger but as time has gone on and I have lost almost everyone in my life through one of the above mentioned ways...that light has begun to grow darker every day. The pain and disappointment have pretty much knocked me down enough times that I no longer have the desire to pick myself up off the floor. I'm tired of getting up and picking up all the little pieces and trying to fix everything. The proverbial pieces have been flung against the wall in frustration with no more longing to repair. 

People ask why I don't go out and try to make friends. Or date. Or anything. I just don't want to anymore. It's too exhausting and too hard when it ends. And it always ends. Always. They either die...move away & don't keep in touch or they just use me till they're done and then walk away and act like I never existed. Do people even care anymore if they hurt others? Do they just look out for number one and screw everyone else? Is that how life works now?

I have been alone for long enough that I have discovered that I don't need to have other people in my life to be content. I'm actually better off and happier alone. I feel for those who need others that had no one during the pandemic. It must have been very difficult for them. I can only hope that someday they can learn that they too can get by on their own. 

I've pretty much grown up as the odd man out so it's no big thing for me. It was for years but now it just doesn't matter anymore. I've learned to cope with it and be content as things are. I have virtual friends via video games and internet forums. that's enough. I don't look for more than that and I've already resigned myself to the fact that personal relationships offline with people aren't gonna work out. Ever. 

But not everyone can face that and cope. Some commit suicide because the pain is too great. It's a shame that they don't have the inner strength to accept and deal with what life brings. I know that not everyone has that kind of strength. Those are the folks I pray for and hope that they get some form of comfort. Nobody should have to ever feel that lonely.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2021)




----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 20, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> View attachment 170115
> 
> Whether it be loss through death, divorce or people walking out on you all the time...that loss changes you. It changes who you are on the inside. I feel like I had a light that shined brighter when I was younger but as time has gone on and I have lost almost everyone in my life through one of the above mentioned ways...that light has begun to grow darker every day. The pain and disappointment have pretty much knocked me down enough times that I no longer have the desire to pick myself up off the floor. I'm tired of getting up and picking up all the little pieces and trying to fix everything. The proverbial pieces have been flung against the wall in frustration with no more longing to repair.
> 
> ...


Right there with you, @MarciKS !  
 Specifically the idea of dating in this day and time sends me running for the hills.  Eeeek!


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 20, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> they're side by side. it's like being in the same house. she has grandkids visiting and they have spent 2 hrs running back and forth in the apt. so all i hear is thundering from one end to the other. my meter will be here the 24th. meanwhile i'm writing all this down for 1 month then i will give it to the landlord. waiting to hear back from the police dept. on the ordinances cuz i know there is one. if i hafta call the cops then i can include that in my complaint to the landlord. he can do something about it. if not i might be able to press charges against her. also if she gets visited by the police enough they can start fining her.


Our noise laws say that neighbours ( domestic situation)  have to be quiet between 11pm and 7am... that's a countrywide law.. any noise made after that which is deemed to be excessive can and will be dealt with by the police .

 Loud music and other household noise at an inappropriate volume at any time of the day can also be reported particularly if it happens on a regular basis..this includes barking dogs, or vehicles being revved excessively..

I don't know what the laws are in your area but here  the following is the standard...

_The permitted noise level using A-weighted decibels (the unit environmental noise is usually measured in) is:_

_34 dBA (decibels adjusted) if the underlying level of noise is no more than 24 dBA_


_34 dBA (decibels adjusted) if the underlying level of noise is no more than 24 dBA_
_10 dBA above the underlying level of noise if this is more than 24 dBA_
_For the noise to count as a statutory nuisance it must do one of the following:

_

_unreasonably and substantially interfere with the use or enjoyment of a home or other premises_
_injure health or be likely to injure health_
On the 'noisy neighbours ' website it states...:

_If your neighbour is making a noise that is causing you distress we would *strongly recommend you DO NOT RETALIATE.  *If you get into a tit-for-tat situation (eg. they play loud music at 2am, so the next night you hoover at 5am, so then the next day they start banging on the walls, etc.) it can quickly get out of control.

You will also find it much harder to get help from the authorities and an end to the problem because there is fault on both sides.


_
​


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Our noise laws say that neighbours ( domestic situation)  have to be quiet between 11pm and 7am... that's a countrywide law.. any noise made after that which is deemed to be excessive can and will be dealt with by the police .
> 
> Loud music and other household noise at an inappropriate volume at any time of the day can also be reported particularly if it happens on a regular basis..this includes barking dogs, or vehicles being revved excessively..
> 
> ...


Neighbors and Noise FAQ | Nolo


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2021)

just found a mini recorder that i could stick to the wall and record the noise throughout the day.
if i got enough proof i could take her to small claims court and sue for up to $4,000. i doubt she'd care for that.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 20, 2021)

well, i've managed to get both my 3DS XL and my old 3DS connected to the internet and i'm currently doing a system update to the old one. lol! electronics are a pain in the @$$.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2021)

Morning...got a cab coming at 8:30 for me. Hopefully I can get ahold of the car place tomorrow and purchase a vehicle. It's either that or I'm gonna hafta call the auto repair place and see if they can come tow it and work on it. I'm gonna hafta cancel tomorrows acupuncture so I can deal with this vehicle issue.

I found a whole bunch of really neat designs for my new Animal Crossing island on a facebook group that isn't full of whackos. I'm excited now!

We're expecting temps in the 80s today with some rain.

I hope you all have a good day.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 21, 2021)

if you wanna keep in touch via email....
my email

i'm out


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

I don't know how I keep letting you people talk me into this. Must be love. LOL!

I bought a car today. Yay...

I'm trying to figure out what to have for supper. Cardboard pizza anyone? It comes with a side of arterial clog.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

I have apples for dessert.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> I don't know how I keep letting you people talk me into this. Must be love. LOL!
> 
> I bought a car today. Yay...
> 
> I'm trying to figure out what to have for supper. Cardboard pizza anyone? It comes with a side of arterial clog.


It is our charm my friend, it is always our charm.

What make of car did you get?

Good to see you here. I do believe that I will pass on the cardboard pizza for awhile. We are having leftover risotto tonight and if it is as good as it was the first time, I will be a happy camper.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

I ended up getting the Ford Escort. It will get me by for a few more years. Maybe then I can go buy a better one.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

Brb


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2021)

Congratulations on your Car!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

Thankyou. Sorry I was trying to get dinner started and had to step outside for a sec.


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 22, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> Thankyou. Sorry I was trying to get dinner started and had to step outside for a sec.


Ya better watch yerself sister!
Go and enjoy your dinner.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

It's almost done. The car needs one tire replaced but that shouldn't cost me too much.


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 22, 2021)

Good news about the car, I hope you ensured this car is in good mechanical order...


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

Congrats on your car!
Let's celebrate; Yes, I'll try that cardboard pizza.  One of my favorites!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Good news about the car, I hope you ensured this car is in good mechanical order...


He put $1400 worth of work into it before they put it on the lot. I have the copy of all the work done. It will be ok. I will manage. Somehow. God willing. *Grins*


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

I think that is definitely a good sign, that they worked on it, before selling.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

I have one tire to replace and that won't be till next week. He said if it goes flat to call and he'll bring his air bubble over and fill it so I can go to the tire place. That's pretty good for customer service.


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

Would you let me put some flower decals on it, Marci?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Would you let me put some flower decals on it, Marci?


You got some?


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

NO but I'd try to find some real fast!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

Well we have lost one little indian due to change if you catch my drift.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

Kaila said:


> NO but I'd try to find some real fast!


You know...it's a plain white car. Maybe I should look for some. LOL


----------



## Kaila (Jun 22, 2021)

Or we could get some stencils, and purple paint and brushes?


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

Kaila said:


> Or we could get some stencils, and purple paint and brushes?


I don't know...I like the flower decals idea. I think I'll look for some for real.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

If I find some and get them on the car I'll try to get a pic for you. LOL


----------



## Jules (Jun 22, 2021)

Have you considered to moving to a smaller city where costs might not be so high and maybe they could maintain staff.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

Jules said:


> Have you considered to moving to a smaller city where costs might not be so high and maybe they could maintain staff.


I came from a smaller city with a lot worse pay and the staff didn't stay there either and they were a miserable bunch. At least at this place I can earn my keep and pretty much ignore whoever is bugging me for the day. LOL


----------



## Jules (Jun 22, 2021)

That makes sense.  Moving isn’t fun either.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

Jules said:


> That makes sense.  Moving isn’t fun either.


Especially when you're older. The town I came from I was making in one month what I get per paycheck now.


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 22, 2021)

I was gonna post an article but I think I'm just gonna call it a night.


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 24, 2021)




----------



## katlupe (Jun 25, 2021)

Congratulations on your car!


----------



## MarciKS (Jun 25, 2021)

What's up chicklets? Been a rough day so I'm popping in and calling it a night here.

Have a good weekend.


----------



## Pecos (Jun 25, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> He put $1400 worth of work into it before they put it on the lot. I have the copy of all the work done. It will be ok. I will manage. Somehow. God willing. *Grins*


That is great news!


----------



## Jules (Jun 25, 2021)

Hope you have tomorrow off Marci.


----------



## katlupe (Jun 26, 2021)




----------



## RadishRose (Jun 26, 2021)

MarciKS said:


> If I find some and get them on the car I'll try to get a pic for you. LOL


No  Marci, get flames!


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2021)

Anyone heard from @MarciKS ?


----------



## Jules (Jun 29, 2021)

Wondering the same.


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jun 30, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> Anyone heard from @MarciKS ?
> 
> View attachment 171560


She’s off the forum for now, don’t know the details


----------



## Lara (Jul 16, 2021)

It says, "No longer active"  I will miss her. If anyone knows how she is, please let us know.


----------



## Pecos (Jul 16, 2021)

Lara said:


> It says, "No longer active"  I will miss her. If anyone knows how she is, please let us know.


I periodically hear from her and she is doing fine.


----------



## Lara (Jul 16, 2021)

Thank you @Pecos. It's a relief to know she's okay.
Tell her we will all miss her
and will be looking forward to her return when she feels up to it.
We all need to reset sometimes.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 16, 2021)

Lara said:


> It says, "No longer active"  I will miss her. If anyone knows how she is, please let us know.


She's posting on another forum, she's fine....


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> She's posting on another forum, she's fine....


She's fine and has been posting how negative we are here and couldn't wait to get away from us........................................................................................................................................................................................
Poor Dear.


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

Pepper said:


> She's fine and has been posting how negative we are here and couldn't wait to get away from us........................................................................................................................................................................................
> Poor Dear.


well I didn't  say otherwise...I just said she's fine.. which she is.. her opinion of this forum, has nothing to do with how her state of health ... if that's how she feels about us here.. then I hope she enjoys being where she is..


----------



## Pepper (Jul 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> well I didn't  say otherwise...I just said she's fine.. which she is.. her opinion of this forum, has nothing to do with how her state of health ... if that's how she feels about us here.. then I hope she enjoys being where she is..


Some people are very hard to please no matter where they are.....


----------



## hollydolly (Jul 17, 2021)

Pepper said:


> Some people are very hard to please no matter where they are.....


you can say_ that_ again......and I'm not necessarily referring to Marci


----------



## Pecos (Jul 17, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> well I didn't  say otherwise...I just said she's fine.. which she is.. her opinion of this forum, has nothing to do with how her state of health ... if that's how she feels about us here.. then I hope she enjoys being where she is..


I am going to be blunt:

MarciKS was not perfect, but lets remember that while she was here, she contributed a great deal to the fun elements of the forum. She posted tons of links to music, and her taste was excellent. She contributed a lot to humorous threads. She is about my daughter's age and she became a friend of my wife and I.

MarciKS had a keen sense of social justice: race issues and women's issues. She and I worked very hard on a thread identifying women in history who did not get the recognition they deserved.

She was often blunt, holds strong personal opinions and is very outspoken. In my opinion some of the treatment she received on this forum was shameful. A lot of it was behind the scenes, and some of it that was really bad took place in the form of private e-mails that were nothing less than unbelievable. I lost respect for a number of people, and I have zero respect for the man who lured her into email exchanges that turned ugly.

Yes, I communicate with her frequently and she is doing fine. She does periodically drop in to SF to see what is taking place. I do not know if she will return, but I hope that she does and that she receives better treatment.

MarciKS is like most people on the forum in just trying to maintain a social connection while they deal with the isolation brought on by the virus. Like most people on the forum she has health issues that she has to deal with while she is still working. She vented about the reality of her life just like many others. I am baffled by why people could not find it in themselves to "cut her some slack." 

She tended to be kindhearted toward others and deserved better.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 17, 2021)

Sad to see her gone for now, anyway.  I'm always so unaware of the forum undertone happenings.   Big sigh.  Pecos, say hi to her for me, please and thank you in advance, guy.


----------



## Pinky (Jul 17, 2021)

I hope she has found what she's looking for, and is happier now.


----------



## Happyflowerlady (Jul 17, 2021)

I totally agree with what @Pecos has written, and not just about Marci, but this should go for everyone on a forum like this.  There is no way that everyone is going to see every situation the same, and if we did, there would not be much to have a discussion about. 
The important thing is that, regardless of personal opinion about any thread topic, we should see the other people here as human beings, with feelings just like ours, and try our best to disagree about the topic politely, and not attack the person for believing how they do. 

Most of us learned to be polite 50+ years ago, when we were just little kids, and growing old is no reason to forget those manners we learned way back then. 
We can all still “play nice” together, if we work at it.


----------



## Jules (Jul 17, 2021)

Liberty said:


> Sad to see her gone for now, anyway.  I'm always so unaware of the forum undertone happenings.   Big sigh.  Pecos, say hi to her for me, please and thank you in advance, guy.


Neither was I aware of all these undesirable things happening behind the scenes.  I’ll echo the request that you say hello to Marci too, @Pecos.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jul 18, 2021)

Pecos said:


> I am going to be blunt:
> 
> MarciKS was not perfect, but lets remember that while she was here, she contributed a great deal to the fun elements of the forum. She posted tons of links to music, and her taste was excellent. She contributed a lot to humorous threads. She is about my daughter's age and she became a friend of my wife and I.
> 
> ...


*Well said* Pecos. Or as we say around here...TELL it !! and TRUTH!! You are such a level headed gentleman. We need more people like you in the world. No one should be made to feel so badly that they feel they must leave a social networking site. And apparently that's happened a couple of times lately. I haven't read all the responses and frankly, I don't think I want to. I'll just say SHAME on anyone who was purposefully unkind. Oh hell...let me keep it real too...on anyone who was NASTY!!


----------

